# IM Challange Sosunni- Let the GAMES Begin!!



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

The stage has been set, the participants have been chosen, the pictures have been taken... but I'm not sure they're IM Postable.  May need a reshoot as they may be a little to revealing    ....  I donno.. let me ask my photographer...  I'll get back to you on that.

Monday... May 6 - haven't done squat... of course it's 7am and I never do the gym on Mondays.


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

Nothing is too revealing for IM.com  I could always add some black spots if they are 

Good luck!


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Hey girl....welcome aboard...for a min there I thought I was the only female playing around!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey girl....welcome aboard...for a min there I thought I was the only female playing around!!!!!



Oh no, I'll play with you sweetie.   Just a little late getting the post started, that's all.  Too much fun this weekend... Honey and Wine Festival all weekend.

I'm sure I'll have pics up before the days' end... with black dots, blue dots or yellow boxes... something will work.


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Gee then I'd better get in a "special " supply of those goodies you like soooooo much!!!!  Ermmmmm.....which colour did you say you wanted????  And I did manage to get the stain resistant ones also.....


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Alright Sosunni, We have quite a group of people in Albobbies challenge.

You can send out the pics without the dots, and post the ones with the dots.


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Alright Sosunni, We have quite a group of people in Albobbies challenge.
> 
> You can send out the pics without the dots, and post the ones with the dots.



As if I didn't know that!?


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Just trying to help.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

well, here we go. After careful deliberation sosunni has agree to allow me to post her pix.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

back


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

side


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

and drumroll please. 










proud to anouce the newest member of the superheros of IM 

Super Susunniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

Now I have been notified that Sonsunni is offering uncensored pix to anybody who sends $5.99/pose to her for the "To Hot for IronMagazine Pictures" She has agreed to accept Visa/Mastecard/AMEX/Paypal/Cash/Money Order

Or for $4.99 you can always get me to sneak ya some pix


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_Or for $4.99 you can always get me to sneak ya some pix



WHAT'S YOUR DAMN ADDRESS???????


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

I seriously have to portest though.  It's obvious you're wearing a bikini so, what's the problem?  You've posted a more revealing picture already, time to open up and let us help you overcome your obvious shyness.   Remember, we're friends here.  Leacherous friends to be sure, but friends none the less.


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Looking Great Sosunni!  Love the superhero pic!  Good luck with the challange!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> It's obvious you're wearing a bikini so,



Itsy bitsy teeny weeny pink bikini


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

and yes we are friends, but did you see the mutany against me when I let everybody know she was in the challenge. It was actually suggested I get kicked outa the pornal group.


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Hey girl!!!!!  Great pics...even if they were censored!!!!  Lets get physical shall we?????  Im sure us two together can prove that the females are stronger in the challenge field than the blokes!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

Prove anything in the world you want, I just want to be there when you two get physical!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

bring the challenge on ladies. but probs with you two getting physical.   And once again I'll offer to take pix


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_And once again I'll offer to take pix



OH NO YOU DON'T!!!   You have to learn to SHARE first!


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Well....its like this....Sussi either cums over here..to Perth...or I fly out to her.....Im not sure how this will be resolved...but stranger things have happened!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Now I have been notified that Sonsunni is offering uncensored pix to anybody who sends $5.99/pose to her for the "To Hot for IronMagazine Pictures" She has agreed to accept Visa/Mastecard/AMEX/Paypal/Cash/Money Order
> 
> Or for $4.99 you can always get me to sneak ya some pix




Woahhh there cowboy!  Back THAT truck up.,.. you left off a few 0's on that dollar amt...

(you have to send them to ME first!!   )


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> OH NO YOU DON'T!!!   You have to learn to SHARE first!



Don't complain about sharing to me, I know of a few people who had her pix before and didn't share with me.  

esmerelda, no prob if you come over here, I'm only a half hour away    But to go over there I may have some probs, I'll send my field photographer Albob on that project. Would that be ok?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was on a per pic basis ya know. 

P.S. 
I'm definately not a cowboy lmao


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I seriously have to portest though.  It's obvious you're wearing a bikini so, what's the problem?  You've posted a more revealing picture already, time to open up and let us help you overcome your obvious shyness.   Remember, we're friends here.  Leacherous friends to be sure, but friends none the less.



Actually, it's all dvlmnn - I think he's feeling some ownership here .. and rightfully so.  He worked DAMN hard to get those pictures... ($20 on drink tix when we're there for 2 hours... you had that planned all along!!)   

And, I don't know... they may be too revealing.

I'll have to get a look of 'em without the blockage... OR.. I may need to get different ones after I get my camera.  And, once I get my camera... I can get REALLY creative! 

Woo Hooo


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Looking Great Sosunni!  Love the superhero pic!  Good luck with the challange!



Thanks Nike - outta be fun!!

And you know what they say... if you can't laugh at yourself.. who can you laugh at???



other people!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> I'm only a half hour away



That's right... rub it in!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Actually, it's all dvlmnn - I think he's feeling some ownership here .. and rightfully so.  He worked DAMN hard to get those pictures... ($20 on drink tix when we're there for 2 hours... you had that planned all along!!)



nah actually think you had it planned. You got lots of free wine that way.   It was fun coming up there and hanging out. 

Ownership?  nah, just due to the fact they tried to kick me outa the pornal group. Now they must pay to play. Well that or give me a lifetime pass with no chance of expulsion.

OH yeah, I liked how you decorated your bedroom. Very classy


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_they tried to kick me outa the pornal group.


What's all this "THEY" crap?  I never said anything about kicking you out of the pornal group.  As far as I'm concerned, any man that can seduce a gorgeous woman into fessing up the awesome bikinin pics should be PRESIDENT of the pornal group...............................as long as he SHARES!!! 





> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> OH yeah, I liked how you decorated your bedroom. Very classy


  Keep trying buddy, you might get her to take that bait yet.


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Sosunni,

You definately are gorgeous girl, but I have one complaint. If you are going to let dvimn666 take the pictures show him how to use the flash first.


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

AND ANOTHER THING!!!  For someone who's been bragging about naked skiing and showing of her "boobies" you sure don't follow your TALK with much ACTION!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Keep trying buddy, you might get her to take that bait yet.



That's right!! If he shares, no problemo! We would have!!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> AND ANOTHER THING!!!  For someone who's been bragging about naked skiing and showing of her "boobies" you sure don't follow your TALK with much ACTION!!!



And those pics aren't fair to Essy! She didn't sensor! If you want to be considered, you must show uncensored pics!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

lmao  drumroll please.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Sosunni,
> 
> You definately are gorgeous girl, but I have one complaint. If you are going to let dvimn666 take the pictures show him how to use the flash first.



It was on the room was to bright so the flash didn't work. And autolevels on photoshop just make it weird lookin.


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

Lots better!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

Now what about the cape pic???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

patience my friends sheeeshhhhh that one may ahve to wait til prime time trust me tit's worth it.


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Try this one.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

grrr sometimes I hate my computer. On my laptop it did look like the one you posted. fuq
and here is a side


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)




----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Next one


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

thanks for the pic cleanup craig.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

well enough goofin around. Time to take this challenge thing serious and kick some a$$.


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

No problem, you lucky dog you.


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_



MY HERO!!!!!!! Right click...SAVED AS!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

Your all very welcome. 

Sosunni, had a great time thanks for inviting me yesterday, we'll have to hang out more often.  

Not sure if we need pix every time though. But I think these guys would vote yes on that


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

Absofuqinglutely~


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

I won't even look at those - I'm scared!  I'm SURE I'm gonna hate my ass!!

But my back looks pretty cool!!  I'm happy with that!

Anyway - it was fun... thanks for comin' up... and takin' the pictures.

See ... the way I look at it.. if I look better.. why not share!?  

Gotta kick up the cardio now... gotta look fuq'n awsome in 90 days!  Good challanage for the 39th bday.. and Albob - how we working this prize thing... have we worked that out yet??  What do I get!?

Thanks everyone for either lying or liking me pic's... I'll get over this shy thing eventually.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I'll get over this shy thing eventually.



wohohooo next time even smaller bikini?  heheeh
 

Dont' worry about the prize. I'll be taking it home, no matter who/what it is. **efg**


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ I'm SURE I'm gonna hate my ass!!


That's OK, I'll love it enough for both of us.  It's gorgeous!!!  




> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Albob - how we working this prize thing... have we worked that out yet??  What do I get!?


I told you...........on the 24th you get to un-wrap me and on the 30th I get to un-wrap you.  What do you get?  The best damn 30 seconds of you life baby!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> That's OK, I'll love it enough for both of us. It's gorgeous!!!



Hey sweetie, I agree with Albob. Why are you so hard on yourself, you are a gorgeous woman.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 6, 2002)

Damn dvl, you are one lucky SOB for getting to take those pics, next time she is coming to ARizona to take the after pics with me, The RoCk as the photographer!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> AND ANOTHER THING!!!  For someone who's been bragging about naked skiing and showing of her "boobies" you sure don't follow your TALK with much ACTION!!!



Hey now... I can't show nips on here.. w8 would get pissed!!

I walk the walk babe... but once again, patience is clearly not your forte.


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Sosunni,
> 
> You definately are gorgeous girl,



Thanks Craig!   ... I wish my hair didn't look so scragley though... thinkin' maybe it's time to go back to bangs!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> patience my friends sheeeshhhhh that one may ahve to wait til prime time trust me tit's worth it.



Man, I have like NO hips!!!

I guess that's better than the alternative.


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_



Thanks for blockin' out that one nip there babe - Certainly didn't hear any complaints when you took it. 

I know, I know.. what are freinds for.


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Your all very welcome.
> 
> Sosunni, had a great time thanks for inviting me yesterday, we'll have to hang out more often.
> ...



Well - you were actually closer to NOT taking those picture than you think... the digital camera came in today!!  

Gee... how pornal can I get NOW?!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> I told you...........on the 24th you get to un-wrap me and on the 30th I get to un-wrap you.  What do you get?  The best damn 30 seconds of you life baby!!!



Well - we should definately do something!

Maybe we'll all have to meet in Vegas or somewhere!

Now...THAT would be fun!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Hey sweetie, I agree with Albob. Why are you so hard on yourself, you are a gorgeous woman.



Thanks Guys... I just am... butt you know what... it's good really.  The thing is .. I KNOW I can look so much better than this.. I have to just work it... so this challange was a good thing.

SO - no more wine on Sundays!  I'm conqured the weekdays... now it's the weekend. 

Won't be around this weekend OR next... this weekend goin' with Mommy to San Luis Obisbo to see my grandma... and then.. IT'S SKI TIME!! WOO HOOO!!!!

I'm SURE to have pictures after that!!


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2002)

Originally posted by ALBOB 
AND ANOTHER THING!!! For someone who's been bragging about naked skiing and showing of her "boobies" you sure don't follow your TALK with much ACTION!!!  

AB...you know how women are!!!! AMEN~~


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Hey now... I can't show nips on here.. w8 would get pissed!!


Don't mind her, she like to look as much as we do.  She just has to put on a good show for Prince. 




> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ I walk the walk babe... but once again, patience is clearly not your forte.



Ha!!!  I can be the most patient person you've ever met but there's a time for patience and a time for ACTION.


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2002)

Don't mind her, she like to look as much as we do. She just has to put on a good show for Prince. 

Hell, he wants to see them too!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

OK - Challange kick off... well, I guess that was Saturday really - since I did the asskicking class - shoulders and additional cardio.

Are we supposed to be kuplicating what's in our regular journal?  I guess that's easiest for those in the challange - and spectators to read.

So, that's what I'll do.

May 7, Tuesday ABs

Cable tick tocks
20@80#
15@90#
12@100#

Decline crunches 
3x20w/10# plate
alternated with twists
3x40 no wt

Cybex crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@100#

Straight leg lifts, moderate decline - girly bench
3x20 no wt

Cable crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@100# ouch!

30 Min X-Robics #4 platye 385 cal (?)

I'm out of creatine.. been out for a week... gotta buy some today.

5:00 3 hydroxi-cut
8:15 2 carb advantedge shake

2ish... advantedge shake... not the 2 carb one and maybe I chocked down ONE egg white

10pm - 2 carb prot. shake. 

Not enough food but I wasn't going to eat something big late... and I had not time at work!!

Bringing salad - spinach, ava, tom, green on.. balsmic dressing... ok, and some roasted pecans that are coated in sugar.. that's just too good.. and they're almost gone!
egg whites (ewww) (I'm just gonna call em egg shites from now on,.... that's what I end up typing!) 
Wheat bread/ham/chz

We'll see how I do today!

Hopeing to do the asskicking class today.. or Anthony's sure to find my desk tomorrow when he's at my office to teach.

Got my digicam... now I just need to take better pictures.  Maybe just body shots.. ya'll don't really care about the face anyway... you ARE men!   I mean that in a good way.

Hey - can someone explain the whole cutting theory to me?  Do you have to either bulk (lifting assumably) or cutting (all cardio?)  Is there no lifting in the cutting stage.

Any 2 cents would help.

Gracias.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

My two cents is that you most definitely do NOT want to eliminate your weight program.  Your muscles are already going to be prone to atrophy due to the lowering of calories, you don't want them to lose strength by not working them too.  Also, muscle tissue burns calories, if you're doing your diet correctly those calories will be from body fat.  So, by continuing with your weight program you are actually speeding up your fat burning.  The only real change in weights is that most people on a cutting phase lower the weight a bit and use a higher rep scheme.  This adds a bit to your cardio program.  

P.S.  Rule #1 for your new camera: You are NOT allowed to take pictures that do not include your face!!!  Yes, we want to see your beautiful body very much but we don't want to see a Michelagelo statue.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Remember when I said there's a time for patients and a time for action?  Well it's been 25 minutes since you told the world you're the proud owner of a new digital camera and I don't see any new pictures YET?!?!?!?


----------



## esmerelda (May 7, 2002)

Hey thanks Sussi girl!!!!   Now that you have a nippie shot in your pics...Im getting hammered to do the same!!!!   Man the camera isnt that good that it takes panarama shots!!!!!!  ahhhh well, there maybe a sneeky nippie peepin out in the mid way pics....kinda like wheres wally only wheres nippie!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

The second round is much better.  As one of the not-so-esteemed judges, the first group was useless!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Remember when I said there's a time for patients and a time for action?  Well it's been 25 minutes since you told the world you're the proud owner of a new digital camera and I don't see any new pictures YET?!?!?!?



I;'m trying to iron out the 'where can I put it' and still look good.

I tried a hands over the boobies picture this morning... didn't like it.

Whatdawant "Bossman, I need to stay home today and take picture of my nakedness.... to post on the web... for a bunch of strangers to see,"

Almost sounds as good as explaining her about Rock.


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey thanks Sussi girl!!!!   Now that you have a nippie shot in your pics...Im getting hammered to do the same!!!!   Man the camera isnt that good that it takes panarama shots!!!!!!  ahhhh well, there maybe a sneeky nippie peepin out in the mid way pics....kinda like wheres wally only wheres nippie!!!!!



It wasn't even on purpose!!  I didn't notice it until yesterday.  Of course dvlmn didn't volunteer it either.  They're just so tan it's hard to tell.. unless you're really looking!

BUT... it sounds like the GUYS SHOULD THANK ME for SOMETHING!!  You got NIP!


----------



## ZECH (May 8, 2002)

Since the original nip has been airbrushed, anyone wanting the original nip shot just ask me!! I have the original! $25 bucks each!! And it is worth it!!


----------



## ZECH (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey thanks Sussi girl!!!!   Now that you have a nippie shot in your pics...Im getting hammered to do the same!!!!   Man the camera isnt that good that it takes panarama shots!!!!!!  ahhhh well, there maybe a sneeky nippie peepin out in the mid way pics....kinda like wheres wally only wheres nippie!!!!!



Where?? I don't see jack crap!!


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> I tried a hands over the boobies picture this morning... didn't like it.



If you ask me try that same picture without the hands though. I think that would work much better.


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Since the original nip has been airbrushed, anyone wanting the original nip shot just ask me!! I have the original! $25 bucks each!! And it is worth it!!



Am I getting a cut of this?!  

And YOU....spinnin' a nut cuz you didn't get nip before.

Now, is the rule that we have to make ALL the same poses in 3 months... EXACTLY the same??


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> My two cents is that you most definitely do NOT want to eliminate your weight program.  Your muscles are already going to be prone to atrophy due to the lowering of calories, you don't want them to lose strength by not working them too.  Also, muscle tissue burns calories, if you're doing your diet correctly those calories will be from body fat.  So, by continuing with your weight program you are actually speeding up your fat burning.  The only real change in weights is that most people on a cutting phase lower the weight a bit and use a higher rep scheme.  This adds a bit to your cardio program.


Yea, my buddy Fred this morning suggested that I do my first set heavy - knock off 2 plates (uhh... I said knock off) and then go to failure... and repeat the sets.  I'll try it next time.  I went up to 50# on the Hamstring machine.. I don't see some dudes doing that!??  


::osing while growling:::   Harrrrrrhhhh.... I'm the man.... WOman

I also read last night that on http://www.hussman.org that when doing cardio, sprints are better than a straight prog, which I don't do, I generally do a gradual upgrade and then drop it and start over.



> P.S.  Rule #1 for your new camera: You are NOT allowed to take pictures that do not include your face!!!  Yes, we want to see your beautiful body very much but we don't want to see a Michelagelo statue.



Thank you Sweetie.  

OK ok... that's a good thing.  MUCH better than saying "Sosunni, yea, keep your face outofit.. you're scarin' us babe!"


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

I'm postin' my workouts in my regular thread... it's too hard to do both!

(uhhhh..hhh .. I said hard)

BUTT, I have no boss today... so I should be fee to pornalize all day long!!  WITHOUT camera!


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2002)

Sure, wait for a day when I have to leave early and THEN say you're "available".  Evil I tell ya', EVIL!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Sure, wait for a day when I have to leave early and THEN say you're "available".  Evil I tell ya', EVIL!!!



Poor booby - I'll try and be entertaining until you leave... but if I don't get this mop dried, I'm gonna have a bad hair day!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ if I don't get this mop dried, I'm gonna have a bad hair day!!



Have you looked at my pictures?  I mean REALLY looked at them?  Notice anything?  You might want to make a slightly more careful assessment of your audience BEFORE complaining about a bad hair day, ya' think???


----------



## ZECH (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Am I getting a cut of this?!
> ...



YES!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Well - you were actually closer to NOT taking those picture than you think... the digital camera came in today!!
> 
> Gee... how pornal can I get NOW?!



... Hmmm interested in a little pic trading?? Maybe some tit for tat... he he


.. Oh and can you please make room in your box for me? I have something I'd like to put in there... your PM box sweetie!!! Clear out yoru sent folder


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> ... Hmmm interested in a little pic trading?? Maybe some tit for tat... he he
> ...



OOoOOOoo Sosunni's gonna get some!!!

MAIL That is!

I'll do it now.


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

WTF is this.. oh, May 9... rough morning!!  JUST got up .. it's 8:15.. yup, I'm late!!

A friend was having a hard time last night... so I was up till what...1-fuqn' thirty... talkin.  SO, nope, no gym this morning... needed to .. or wanted to tan last night, didn't... another friend came for dinner...wine, beef.. more wine... more wine   ok, so I was bad all the way around!

Now, I'm hungry - got up late... I hope the entire day's not like this!

Maybe try the asskicking class tonight!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

heehh somebody has the munchies.  

It was sweet of you to stay up and be there for your friend. Don't sweat missin the gym it happens, sometimes other things are more important. 

Plus sometimes a rest helps you come back even harder, gets rid of some of the little aches and pains. 

so what is this asskicking class anyway?


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> ok, so I was bad all the way around!



Sounds like my night. By the time I finally put my head down I was out.. slept like a baby and woke as fresh as could be  

... Bad as in bad or Bad as in good??


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> heehh somebody has the munchies.
> 
> It was sweet of you to stay up and be there for your friend. Don't sweat missin the gym it happens, sometimes other things are more important.
> ...



It's the kickboxing class that my gym has... If you recall.. the teacher's stalking me!!   He taught at the all girly gym I worked out at before 'switching over'.  And now he???s teaching at my office??? the little stalker!  It???s just a matter of time that he gets a badge and starts showing up in my office!!!  I can hear him now??? ???Come on missy??? it???s ASSKICKING time!???  The bastard!

Yea, my friend just needed someone to talk to really (can???t go into why???it???s of a a personal nature) and then I couldn???t get the shit out of my head so I was reliving it over and over and over.   

Man, all my friends seem fuq???d up.. I got 1 that???s getting divorced, I got another one that wants me to draw up paperwork for her next week.. I got an aunt that can???t handle her daughter??? counseling them???and then there's me... and I won't even start!  What was I in a previous life??? a therapist, a lawyer....sex kitten! 

It???s all good though???  I???m not stressing about missing the gym part and hey??? my pants are getting toooo big!!  I???m diggin??? that!!
But.. then I have to go shopping!!!

I'm gonna kick all y'all's assess in this challange.. youjust wait!!

::note to self.. find more cardio to do::


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Sounds like my night. By the time I finally put my head down I was out.. slept like a baby and woke as fresh as could be



I hear THAT!


> ... Bad as in bad or Bad as in good??



YOU should know by now that my bad.. is usually.. or no.. ALWAYS VERY good!

You'd have to agree!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> YOU should know by now that my bad.. is usually.. or no.. ALWAYS VERY good!
> 
> You'd have to agree!



Oh I like your version of bad.. it's uhm $#@ing good!!!! he he


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh I like your version of bad.. it's uhm $#@ing good!!!! he he



Y - spank you!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Y - spank you!



Oh yes please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh yes please!!!!!!!!



If I've said it once... I've said it a thousand times...

Be careful what you wish for sweetheart!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> If I've said it once... I've said it a thousand times...
> ...



Who's wishing??? I'm begging!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Who's wishing??? I'm begging!!!!



Doesn't beggin involve being on your knees!!!???




What's INTO me today?!?!

What is this... pornal Thursday?!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Doesn't beggin involve being on your knees!!!???


.... what di you think that was a german shepard between your legs...  Oh I did not just say that... LOL 





> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> What's INTO me today?!?!
> 
> What is this... pornal Thursday?!


Sweetie you are playing with the King of Pornal... every day is Pornal!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Sweetie you are playing with the King of Pornal... every day is Pornal!!!



Well.. BRING it on Babe!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> Well.. BRING it on Babe!


Sorry but this is a PG site.... you've been seeing as good as it gets around here...  now offline that's a different story


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Sorry but this is a PG site.... you've been seeing as good as it gets around here...  now offline that's a different story



My email is....

I actually knew that.. but after all this.... I couldn't be the one to back down!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> My email is....
> 
> I actually knew that.. but after all this.... I couldn't be the one to back down!!


Yeah well you had me "up" ... and thinking about turning this place into an R rating or worse!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 9, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## Sosunni (May 10, 2002)

May 10 - I'm a loser, didn't go this morning... these 10 hour days are killing me.. but I'll be back on... I'm not too worried.  Just have to get through the weekend with my family 

I went into more detail in my regular journal.. if you're really interested.


----------



## Sosunni (May 14, 2002)

OK - most of you know... didn't do the gym Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday... BUT, I went Monday which I NEVER do! 

Low Rows ??? did lower wt 
20@50# 
18@60# 
16@70# 

Lat pulldowns 
3x15@60# 

Latpulldowns ??? reverse grib 
15@60# 
12@70# 
10@70# 

Back extensions 
15/12/10 w/5# plate 

Reverse pec dec back dealy 
15/12/10 w/3 plates ??? it???s not marked.. I???m guessing 30# 

x-robics ??? 30 minutes #4 plate


----------



## Sosunni (May 14, 2002)

AND, I got in Tuesday.

May 14 - Abz 

Back is STILL just a little funky.. but it seems to be ok for the most part! 

Cable tick Tocks 
15@80/90/100 

Cybex Crunches 
30@80/90/100 20@110 

Twists 
3x40 no wt 

Cable crunches 
20@80/90/100 Need to start at 90# 

Straight leg lifts 
4x20no wt hold position at end. 

30 Min x-robics #4 plate


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> x-robics



Now THAT sounds fun.  Describe please.


----------



## Sosunni (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Now THAT sounds fun.  Describe please.



I didn't say xxx-robics... ALBOOBSONTHEBRAIN! 

It's this thing  http://www.bigfitness.com/staircros.html

I swear, I'm having a love affair with that machine.

Lay my back down on... put my feet up.... slightly moving one step at a time.. then faster.. and faster..and I get all sweaty.... it's WONDERFUL!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> I didn't say xxx-robics... ALBOOBSONTHEBRAIN!
> ...



OK sit down, relax, clear your mind............now go back and read your own damn words and tell me you're NOT talking about xxx-robics!!!  

Yeah, I got boobs on the brain, so what?   Look on the bright side, at least it's YOUR boobs I'm thinking about when I'm talking to you.  I could be picturing someone elses. 

Last but certainly not least.  I've been called a machine before, care to have a love affair with a new and improved model?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Just checking in on the competitors...how are things going over here? Take care of that back girl!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_Take care of that back girl!



WOW Sosunni, you KNOW you're popular when even Miss LeDix is trying to get you on your back.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

Sosunni, you know that is not what I meant! However...you do mention me in your sig...


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Sosunni, you know that is not what I meant! However...you do mention me in your sig...



I know that Hon.. but ... it's been a while for me.. I may just entertain the idea


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> OK sit down, relax, clear your mind............now go back and read your own damn words and tell me you're NOT talking about xxx-robics!!!
> ...



Hmmm....   that depends... do you have an on/off button?  Do you..... have different intensity levels?  Do you... have any detachable parts I can take with me?


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

May 15 - Wed - Shoulders

Milatary press
15@25#
12@25#
10@25#

Lateral raises
3x15@8# (10# was taken)

Rotator cuff dealy
3x15@10#  (I clubed her and got 'em)

Upright Row
3x15@20#

Serratus
3x15@70#

30 Minutes CROSS-robics machine #4 plate.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Hmmm....   that depends... do you have an on/off button?



I'm pretty sure you already know the answer to that question.



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Do you..... have different intensity levels?



OH YEAH!!!



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Do you... have any detachable parts I can take with me?



Absolutely NOT!!!   I come pre-packaged for your pleasure, you take one part you take the WHOLE set.


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Absolutely NOT!!!   I come pre-packaged for your pleasure, you take one part you take the WHOLE set.



Do I get a 3 day return policy?  It's california law you know.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Of course.  Besides, after three days you'll be so worn out       you'll need at least a month to recover.


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Of course.  Besides, after three days you'll be so worn out       you'll need at least a month to recover.



Translation = you'll be on top!?


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Translate any way you want as long as it ends up with you and I together.  

P.S.  Nice slam.  You been taking lessons from PB or do you come by it naturally?


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> P.S.  Nice slam.  You been taking lessons from PB or do you come by it naturally?



I have offered my services, however to date she has declined..


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_I have offered my services, however to date she has declined..



Riddle me this Batman:  On the one hand we have a not too ugly young man who has the physical affliction of not being able to achieve orgasm, thus rendering him "erect" for extended periods of time.  Sometimes DAYS at a time.  On the other hand we have a VERY attractive young woman right in the middle of her sexual prime who's been relegated to keeping a "Going without" talley.  Why have these two people not formed a mutual arrangement to render assistance to one another???


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Riddle me this Batman:  On the one hand we have a not too ugly young man who has the physical affliction of not being able to achieve orgasm, thus rendering him "erect" for extended periods of time.  Sometimes DAYS at a time.  On the other hand we have a VERY attractive young woman right in the middle of her sexual prime who's been relegated to keeping a "Going without" talley.  Why have these two people not formed a mutual arrangement to render assistance to one another???



Oh those services.. well of course I've offered, how could I not you've seen her pic haven't you???


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_you've seen her pic haven't you???



Seen?  Hell; "right click-save as"!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Seen?  Hell; "right click-save as"!!!



Thanks PB and Boobie 

Thy funny thing is guys.. if I change my signature to 'days without'... y'all going to be really dissapointed when it goes back to 0 IF it's not with the likes of either of you! 

Now.. did we decide that oral counts in THIS category or not?  Or... it only changes if there's actually penetration... and I don't mean  either!?


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Thanks PB and Boobie
> ...



Change the counter back to "0"??? But then again if it's not I or Alboob how do we know you're not playing with the odometer?? 

Personally I think it has to be both oral and full penetration to count


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Personally I think it has to be both oral and full penetration to count


Gotta agree with him there.  You wouldn't just have an appetizer and leave before the entre, would you?  
 &  =


----------



## Sosunni (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Gotta agree with him there.  You wouldn't just have an appetizer and leave before the entre, would you?
> &  =



That would be a big negative there boss!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> That would be a big negative there boss!



Boss???  Hmmmm............I kinda like the sound of that............. 



OK young lady, since your performance has shown a marked decline in both quantitly AND quality I think you're going to have to stay late today for some "remedial training".


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Boss???  Hmmmm............I kinda like the sound of that.............
> ...



Now YOU just BACK the truck up there chiliburger...I've been WORKING my ass off.... and spending time with family!  I went and saw my Nonnie last weekend.. and the 3 days I missed before THAT... were really (well... kinda) work related!  AND... aNOTHER thing... I was THERE for a freind until 1:30 AM... I'm NEVER up that late.. and you gotta be pretty special for me NOT to say "ok, get the fuq out" at that time of night.

I can't turn my back on wor, my friends... and family now can I??

BUT... if you're a good boy... I'll turn my back on YOU!!  

This is a ski weekend... Suz is going... you'd better be on your best behaviour...as I'm SURE to have pictures once I return!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

Thursday, 6/16/02 Bi's Abz

And Boobie.. maybe THIS will change your mind about my performance!

I actually got to the gym at 5!!  Even my ex-infant Tommy was surprised.

Incline db (<--- 2 girls back to back!) curls
8@20#
6@20#
5@20#
Burnt those suckers out first thing!!

Cable Skull crushers - high
3x15@40#
BB Curls
3x15@15# (my form is really good on these!)

Low cable curls
15@20#
12@20#
10@20#

Straight bar cable curls
3x15@50#

Cybex crunches
25@80#
25@90#
25@100#
25@110#

Decline straigh leg lifts
3x15 no wt  - holding it for 15 at end

Twists
3x45 no wt

alternated with 
Decline crunches 10# plate
3x15@10

These were easier than usual.  But I can't stuck a 25# plate on my chest so I guess I'll just do more

Doing the cable skull crushers.. I saw some abs peaking through!!!  WOO HOO!!

30 Min Cross-robics #4 plate


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

"Danger Will Robinson!!  Danger!!!"  
**Warning**Warning**Warning**
**ALERT**ALERT**ALERT**
Raging female at 12 o'clock!!!!!

#1 The workout looks great
#2 Being there for a friend is AWESOME!  
#3 Being there for family is even MORE awesome!  
#4 Working is............well, it's something you gotta do to pay the bills.
#5 I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOUR SEXUAL PERFORMANCE YA' DITZ!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Hey Albob...its ok.....you dont have to explain....she is a blonde!!!!  Us Brunettes know whats what!!!!!  ERmmmmmm Sussi-girl.....anything left in the drinks section of your house????  Could do with a real girls slosh-up soon.......your place or mine????


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Could do with a real girls slosh-up soon.......your place or mine????



Can I at least watch???


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

Albob,

Let me see if I understand this. Sosunni is an extremely attractive, very well built blonde female, that you would very much like to help out in the sex department, and you called her a ditz.


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

I working on that "Bad-Boy" image.  I hear the ladies like that more than my natural boyish charm and rugged good looks.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Bwahhahhhaaaahhhhaaaa......errrrmmmmm...I mean....yea, your right!!!!  *snicker snicker....cough..cough.....she goes a deeper shade of red......*  That and the size of your shoes!!!!!  *She now goes and gets some clothes on feeling a bit exposed while talking this way!!!!*


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

Good luck with your new technique.


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_  *She now goes and gets some clothes on *



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Speaking of techniques.........................??????  Craig.....fess up.. whats the best line you've used to get your way....and I dont mean at the supermarket!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

I'll only put on my new shoes then.........!!!  Hey you wanna see them?????


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

Alright Esmerelda, I will be totally honest here.

I am kind of shy when it comes to women. I have never used a line on a woman at all. My wifes sister fixed us up, and my wife said that I didn't speak to her until the third date.


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_whats the best line you've used to get your way....



Hi, my name's Al and I wear size 12 shoes.


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

Albob,

Did that line work.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Man.....3rd date!!!!  But I bet you've made up for it since!!!!  Al  honey.....that would almost do it for me!!!!  The best line I was fed.....but chose not to act on it.....was........

  "If you're what you eat......I'll be you by the morning!!!"

I still wonder about that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Best line I used, and it worked......"Yep their real.....wanna feel?????"  I still use it to this day on the hubby..........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2002)

[/QUOTE] *Hey Albob...its ok.....you dont have to explain....she is a blonde!!!! * 

Its true though what they say about blondes.  We do have more fun!  j/k!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Not quite as much fun as us bottle red heads!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

That is mean mochy. Giving us little tidbits about what you look like and no pictures. You should be ashamed of yourself. Now don't you feel like posting pictures to make up for it.


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> "Danger Will Robinson!!  Danger!!!"
> **Warning**Warning**Warning**
> **ALERT**ALERT**ALERT**
> ...




LOOK DUDE :: pokin' and pushin' you in the chest::  you wanna piece of me ::smacking myeslf in the chest:::  hun!? 

ALRIGHT alright... SO... my LACK is getting to the brain!!!

SO.. tell me... how long before I become a virgin again!?


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

This time tomorrow night!!!!!!!!!!!!  Actually you are now officially known to be a 'born-again virgin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> LOOK DUDE okin' and pushin' you in the chest::  you wanna piece of me



**STUPID QUESTION ALERT!!!**STUPID QUESTION ALERT!!!**

I'd prefer the whole thing but if I get to choose WHICH piece I guess I could make do.  




> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_SO.. tell me... how long before I become a virgin again!?



I'd have to make a MUCH closer examination before offering an opinon.  **Flipping through my appointment book.**  Let's see here, I can squeeze you in........................anytime you're ready.


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

We should start a poll here...  
How long can she go without???  I'm thinking no more than 172 days.. that would be what? Next Wednesday


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey Albob...its ok.....you dont have to explain....she is a blonde!!!!  Us Brunettes know whats what!!!!!  ERmmmmmm Sussi-girl.....anything left in the drinks section of your house????  Could do with a real girls slosh-up soon.......your place or mine????



Actually, I've done MORE than good on the drinking... I'm ready!  Babe, I do wish you were close.. and I may, as I've said, take you up on your offer and cum out there.

I've also started a post JUST about the waterski weekends in Open Chat... you can hear all about the cleavage shots, nudity, pornality, and that's probably where I'll post the pics.  

Any requests on what should BE in those Pics?


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

As if you should have to ask about cummin over and stayin for a time!!!!!!!!!!!!  And as for the other request about the pics...god girl you've gotta get some action.....your really having a blonde night arnt you!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

You have NO idea!!!

Why did I have to give up guys under thirty anyway!!!   Who's stupid idea was that!?!

hmrphhh


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

Give up guys under 30?  What?  Thats not cool!!  Whose idea was that?


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Why did I have to give up guys under thirty anyway!!!



Because guys OVER 30 are SOOOOOOOO much better. 



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ Any requests on what should BE in those Pics?



**STUPID QUESTION ALERT #2!!!** 
**STUPID QUESTION ALERT #2!!!**



> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ god girl you've gotta get some action



Ahhhhh...........The voice of a truely wise woman!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> :bawl:
> 
> You have NO idea!!!
> ...



Give me a few good hours and I'll make you understand why you have to let the kids be!!!!  


and will you two either stop taking about cumming here or there!! Or go get a room already. My mind is overload and I can't process all these pornal images as quickly as I used to!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_and will you two either stop taking about cumming here or there!! Or go get a room already. My mind is overload and I can't process all these pornal images as quickly as I used to!!!!!



The hell with him, my mind's as sharp as a tack.  Keep those images cumming!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

PB...how does say.........March next year sound for an Aussie Invasion sound?????  Do you still have the open door policy going at your place...or having a g/f changed that line??????


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

How do you figure guys over 30 are better?  Sosunni, be honest, guys under 30 in your experience have been better haven't they?


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> How do you figure guys over 30 are better?  Sosunni, be honest, guys under 30 in your experience have been better haven't they?



Just having to ask those questions proves they're NOT!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

Well Albob, I do recall reading something how Sosunni likes younger guys, so thats why I was asking, if you want you can keep telling yourself that you are better than some 22 y/o, who is young and full of energy!!!  =)


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Just having to ask those questions proves they're NOT!



LMAO!!!!!! 

Well this 35 year old would go "up" against any 20 something. Let's see who has the stamina, the experience, knows how to please, touches all the right spots, can kiss a women and nearly bring her to orgasm!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> PB...how does say.........March next year sound for an Aussie Invasion sound?????  Do you still have the open door policy going at your place...or having a g/f changed that line??????



Sounds absolutely awesome.. can we include Sosunni??? Uhm just a night outm drinks and stuff.. 

and I'm working on the GF.. almost there. Got her to agree to threesomes and so much more!!! Now if I can convince her into extra out of the house activities with others.. play nice I say.. LOL


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

Right guys, you keep on telling yourselves this...It's all good!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Right guys, you keep on telling yourselves this...It's all good!!


Think what you may... but this gray haired old man didn't go to sleep until 4:00am... and we were in bed and busy before 12:30. 

I know more now than I did when I was 22. I also know that pleasing a woman cums first... I cum last and sometimes I may not cum at all... LOL


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

Yup, I know that you always please the woman first, I know this and have known this for a while now!!  =)


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

You two are hilarious, everyone knows that men don't get to be great lovers until they hit 40.


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You two are hilarious, everyone knows that men don't get to be great lovers until they hit 40.



I hit 40 years ago in the maturity department....  it's body that I'm keeping at -28!!


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Pitboss*
> 
> it's body that I'm keeping at -28!!



That's the part that gets harder and harder to do.


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> That's the part that gets harder and harder to do.



Maybe if Sosunni is really nice.. like say smile and say hi to me next week I'll give her a free preview, a front row seat and she can post her findings here on her overall opinion of my performance.. I mean my body


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Pitboss*
> 
> Maybe if Sosunni is really nice.. like say smile and say hi to me next week I'll give her a free preview, a front row seat and she can post her findings here on her overall opinion of my performance.. I mean my body



When will you and Albob learn that we don't want to hear how you performed. We want to hear about her.


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> When will you and Albob learn that we don't want to hear how you performed. We want to hear about her.



Ah good point.... Hmmm I think I'll keep that to myself


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

Hey, why ya' picking on me???  Sosunni's leaving me out here in the cold just like you.  

(The "Bad-Boy" image seems to have failed miserably so I might as well try for some pitty sex.  )


----------



## craig777 (May 16, 2002)

Yea, she seems to have her sites on Pitboss at the moment. In her current state of sexual frustration I don't know if that is good for Pitboss or bad.


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yea, she seems to have her sites on Pitboss at the moment. In her current state of sexual frustration I don't know if that is good for Pitboss or bad.



I have no worries...


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> How do you figure guys over 30 are better?  Sosunni, be honest, guys under 30 in your experience have been better haven't they?



Hey Rock.. nice to see you!!

I donno...the last 2 I've had were 29 and 26... I've not had an over 30 year old in...... oh wait. I was seeing a grown up (chicken shyt seargent in the Airforce) for a while.. until I was apparently too much for him!!


But 22 --- that's pushing it babe!

Send me your picture... maybe I'm wrong!!  And you're only in AZ... that's not too far!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Sounds absolutely awesome.. can we include Sosunni??? Uhm just a night outm drinks and stuff..



Don't EVEN think I DON'T know what you're referring to here cowboy.... 



> and I'm working on the GF.. almost there. Got her to agree to threesomes and so much more!!! Now if I can convince her into extra out of the house activities with others.. play nice I say.. LOL



:::tapping my foot...::: Man... so much for next week!!!

166 days + 6 - I'll be at 172 by next wednesday.. do I get some knid of prize or something?!?

Sheez...


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I hit 40 years ago in the maturity department....  it's body that I'm keeping at -28!!




Ehhh Hmmm... I'll be the judge of THAT!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

Alright, I thought I did but I will send them again.  Or you can look in my journal, i have the link to my pics in there....


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Don't EVEN think I DON'T know what you're referring to here cowboy....


I have no idea what you are referring to?? I would never let you two gorgeous. sex crazed women get me drunk and take advantage of me... 




> 166 days + 6 - I'll be at 172 by next wednesday.. do I get some knid of prize or something?!?
> Sheez...


Oh yeah I've got the perfect prize for you..


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yea, she seems to have her sites on Pitboss at the moment. In her current state of sexual frustration I don't know if that is good for Pitboss or bad.



Oh.. it's not frustration... or is it.. FUQ yes it is.. it's clouding everything!!!  Just read my posts.. I'm a MESS I tell you.. a freaking MESS!!

I don't know .... Hey Love Pit.. think you can keep up??


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I don't know .... Hey Love Pit.. think you can keep up??



I'll keep it up if you can keep it.......... wet!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I'll keep it up if you can keep it.......... wet!



:::note to self.. bring lube:::

And if I can quote you.. I love my journal!


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> :::note to self.. bring lube:::
> ...




HEY - Wait a minute... keeping it wet it YOUR job!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> HEY - Wait a minute... keeping it wet it YOUR job!



Oh you'll be wet, plenty wet. I'm just wondering if you can last as long as me... it has been a while you know.


----------



## Sosunni (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh you'll be wet, plenty wet. I'm just wondering if you can last as long as me... it has been a while you know.




Thanks for reminding me!!!!

OK.. yea.... so .. what if I CAN'T .. you gonna kick me out?!

This isn't the challange you know!!!  I'm just a delicate little flower you big bully.

And if there's any details of this that are going to get around... You can talk nice about me all you want... but NO DETAILS... unless we talk first!  I'm sure you'll tell the boys club before I have any say over it... oh... what's the use!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Thanks for reminding me!!!!
> 
> OK.. yea.... so .. what if I CAN'T .. you gonna kick me out?!
> ...



You'll just have to finish what we started the old fashioned way.. manually!!! he he

Details?? about us meeting and dinner/drinks.  I'll let you post the first post


----------



## Sosunni (May 17, 2002)

May 17 - 2002 FRIDAY!!!  Chest

Bench press

15@10#
12@15#
10@20#

Incline flies
3x15@20#

Decline flies
3x15@15#
alternated with decline crunches
3x10@15#

Decline bench
3x15@10

Pec Dec
3x15@30#

X-robics.... 30 Min #4 plate

I'm on vacation as of today.  Taking off for skiing around Noon.  When I get back, it'll surely be 169 sex free days... imagine that.... and I'll be back Monday... 

Man.... Essy - will you tease PB for me while I'm gone??  I can't let the momentum down for what's going to take place next week.


----------



## Sosunni (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> We should start a poll here...
> How long can she go without???  I'm thinking no more than 172 days.. that would be what? Next Wednesday



Oh - that'd be good.. start a poll about when I'm FINALLY gonna get some.  

Sosunni <----- pathetic born again virgin!


----------



## Sosunni (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> You'll just have to finish what we started the old fashioned way.. manually!!! he he
> ...



How about I whisper in your ear what to write


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> How about I whisper in your ear what to write



You think I'll be able to remember????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

PB in your old age probably not. lmao

this is funny, I should publish this. lol, or sell it on some soft core pornalization site. lol

hey sosunni, if you wait long enough do you become a virgin again? **efg**


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> PB in your old age probably not. lmao
> 
> this is funny, I should publish this. lol, or sell it on some soft core pornalization site. lol
> ...



Hey Dvl... yea, I know... the whole pornalization of this is funny... but hey, I just re-read it and it wakes me up a little  

I'm not sure of the length of time you have to go before becomomg a B/A Virgin... PB would probably say an hour!...but as far as I'm concerned... I've gone WAYYYY long enough.  

Hitting the gym... be back to update y'all latro ~


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Welcome back from the ski weekend sugar.


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Welcome back from the ski weekend sugar.



Thanks Craig... I'm pretty spent... and tan!! 

Catching up here will take a few hours... I'd better git so I can do laundry and catch up...

How was your weekend?  How are things going with your Stepson?


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

They are going OK, I guess. He really doesn't speak to anyone. When he comes home he either gets something to eat, or goes into the game room upstairs to watch TV. He walks around with this expression on his face like he is bad, and don't mess with him.

He has passed everything to get into the Air Force except seeing their psychologist which he has an appointment on Friday with his recruiter.

I went to the neighborhood pool this weekend and got a bad sunburn. I look like a lobster, but I am going to try to do legs today. I am just dreading the pain.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2002)

get you got a killer tan there sosunni.   Sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

I think we need some updated pics here... before and after tan lines!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> They are going OK, I guess. He really doesn't speak to anyone. When he comes home he either gets something to eat, or goes into the game room upstairs to watch TV. He walks around with this expression on his face like he is bad, and don't mess with him.
> 
> He has passed everything to get into the Air Force except seeing their psychologist which he has an appointment on Friday with his recruiter.
> ...



Ouch!! That's exactly why I fake bake before ski season!

Tommy laughed at me... he said every time he sees me now, I'm more than than I was the last time he saw me!!  I was just there on Friday!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I think we need some updated pics here... before and after tan lines!!



OK, instead of in person, I can do that.....  Not many lines though.... so I don't know that you'd be able to see them.. unless you were really close up!

BUT - since you want pictures...


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Not many lines though.... so I don't know that you'd be able to see them.. unless you were really close up!



Be still my heart.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> Be still my heart.



Your heart??? That ain't what's moving on my body!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Pitboss*
> 
> Your heart??? That ain't what's moving on my body!!!!!!



Oh yea, I hear you on that one.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

OK Pit... you ready for me?!?   Reservations have been made!

Now let me just clarify here... this is NOT a trip for Pit nor is this a trip just to SEE Pit... ... this is a trip for Suz... to plant her ass on a beach... now more than ever since it's raining up here!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Your heart??? That ain't what's moving on my body!!!!!!



What's moving baby


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK Pit... you ready for me?!?   Reservations have been made!
> 
> Now let me just clarify here... this is NOT a trip for Pit nor is this a trip just to SEE Pit... ... this is a trip for Suz... to plant her ass on a beach... now more than ever since it's raining up here!!!



I totally agree. This is just part of Suz vacation time to get away, relax, hang out at a So Cal beach and let PB rub her down with tanning oils... over that thong (un)covered ass!!!!!!!  



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> What's moving baby


I'll just have to show you


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Here ya go.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_this is a trip for Suz... to plant her ass on a beach



500mm lense?  Check.   A dozen rolls of high speed film?  Check.    New roll of paper towels for "tidying up"?  Check?     Now all I need to know is, WHAT BEACH?????


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Here ya go.



Not the ass I was hoping to rub oil on.... oh what the hell, get that butt over here Fade!!! LOL


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Not the ass I was hoping to rub oil on.... oh what the hell, get that butt over here Fade!!! LOL



I think maybe I'll just have you ship any orders I place in the future.  I'm not sure I want to be in the same room with you anymore.


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

I don't think that pic does his butt justice... think I'll have to take some more... uhmmm... maybe shower pics!!!  How does that sound Sosunni???


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Not the ass I was hoping to rub oil on.... oh what the hell, get that butt over here Fade!!! LOL


Quit sending me PMs. I'm not attracted to you.


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Quit sending me PMs. I'm not attracted to you.



Oh shiat I sent those to you????  Can you just forward them to Butterfly for me


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh shiat I sent those to you????  Can you just forward them to Butterfly for me


Sure, she'll like a good laugh.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I think we need some updated pics here... before and after tan lines!!



But I didn't.... POST .....any....... before skiing...


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Here ya go.



Nice BUTT!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't think that pic does his butt justice... think I'll have to take some more... uhmmm... maybe shower pics!!!  How does that sound Sosunni???



Oh YEA!!!!!  I'll TAKE those shower pictures!!!!

I dated/lved with a guy that used to do those landmark calendars..... very little fat... it was cool watching him towell off... his skin would move every so nicely over his muscles.

Have the time, I'd see him in there.. and get in the shower with him.. and I'd be fully dressed.

Sweet!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 500mm lense?  Check.   A dozen rolls of high speed film?  Check.    New roll of paper towels for "tidying up"?  Check?     Now all I need to know is, WHAT BEACH?????



You tell me!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> You tell me!


  If you want the full So. Cal experience it has to be Venice.  Just watching the freak show is worth the price of admission.   (It's free.  )  If you show up in your thong you'll stand a very good chance of being over dressed.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

I have a good profile ass picture of my own but since I'm in a t-shirt and naked, I don't know that's allowed.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> If you want the full So. Cal experience it has to be Venice.  Just watching the freak show is worth the price of admission.   (It's free.  )  If you show up in your thong you'll stand a very good chance of being over dressed.



Well. I was trying to get a hotel in Santa Monica.. but there's some computer show going on... but I like freak shows... and although my bod's not venice beach worthy... I'd still like to watch.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_my bod's not venice beach worthy




WRONG!!!!!!!    I hate starting a sentence with, "Trust me" but, TRUST ME!!!  You'll be a welcome addition to the scenery.


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> ... I'd still like to watch.



Might be able to arrange that on your next visit to LA


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Please excuse this interupption of 100% pornality!!! 

Hi Sosunni! When is this trip taking place? I'm jealous that you'll be having so much fun in the sun!  

We not returned to our regularly scheduled pornality.....


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Please excuse this interupption of 100% pornality!!!
> 
> Hi Sosunni! When is this trip taking place? I'm jealous that you'll be having so much fun in the sun!
> ...



Hey sweetness!!   I'm heading out tomorrow morning... I'm hoping early early.... may drive down hwy 1 along the coast... beatiful drive... depends on what time I get on the road and the weather... it's supposed to clear up this afternoon, I believe.

I may be hooking up with both PB and Alboobie... not at the same time mind you!   I'll have a FULL report when I return... but I'm sure PB and ALBOB will post plenty before I even get back!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I'm sure PB and ALBOB will post plenty before I even get back!!



I don't know about him but I don't kiss and tell.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

Hey - PB.. You may end up being the second one in line here... Albob's ON the way....and he can't do me Thursday!

Got issues??


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Hey - PB.. You may end up being the second one in line here... Albob's ON the way....and he can't do me Thursday!
> 
> Got issues??



Issues??? No I have no worries with Alboob.. he's a Flyboy. I'm a Marine and like the saying goes.. "First in and last out"!!!  So if you can fit inbwtween the in and the out....


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

OMG My virgin eyes....ouch..oooh. Blinded by the pornality.


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> OMG My virgin eyes....ouch..oooh. Blinded by the pornality.


So you want pictures huh Fade?


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

OK


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Issues??? No I have no worries with Alboob.. he's a Flyboy. I'm a Marine and like the saying goes.. "First in and last out"!!!  So if you can fit inbetween the in and the out....


I want pics of that!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

Butterfly and Fade.....  my you two are turning into some fairly pornal people...  I think I'm beggining to really like you!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

Speaking of pictures... hey PB - are you gonna have a camera or should I bring my digi and 35 mm??


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_should I bring my digi and 35 mm??



Take yours Sosunni, his camera keeps making things look...................well, just look at his avatar.


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Speaking of pictures... hey PB - are you gonna have a camera or should I bring my digi and 35 mm??



Well I'm thinking it may be best to leave the 35mm... have to have some 18 year old kid develop the pics and I really don't want to embarrass the poor guy..  

How about my video cam??? 

I'll have my digital just in case we get creative.. has 15sec video features too!!! LOL


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Take yours Sosunni, his camera keeps making things look...................well, just look at his avatar.



Hey at least I don't look like a Bald Eagle.........  oh sorry that is a bald eagle... never mind....


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Take yours Sosunni, his camera keeps making things look...................well, just look at his avatar.



Maybe his camera can make my boobies look bigger!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hey at least I don't look like a Bald Eagle.........  oh sorry that is a bald eagle... never mind....



Thanks for reminding me.. I need to shave... Oh... wait... do I or PB is that your job!?


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Maybe his camera can make my boobies look bigger!!!


well I can make them look whiter!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Well I'm thinking it may be best to leave the 35mm... have to have some 18 year old kid develop the pics and I really don't want to embarrass the poor guy..
> ...



PLEASE tell me it's gonna take longer than 15 seconds!!!

Fuq it - bring the video cam!


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Thanks for reminding me.. I need to shave... Oh... wait... do I or PB is that your job!?



Go ahead and just trim it short... lets see if I feel like playing Barber later on  

Oh but I will be freshly shaved.....


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> PLEASE tell me it's gonna take longer than 15 seconds!!!
> ...



The only problem with my video cam is that I haven't figured out how to get it to transfer to VHS tapes.. ggggrrrr

15 seconds??? You confused me Albob again... geez


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> The only problem with my video cam is that I haven't figured out how to get it to transfer to VHS tapes.. ggggrrrr



Talk about embarassing the photo guy!!!



> 15 seconds??? You confused me Albob again... geez



Now you be nice to AlIgetofftoquick... what did he ever do to you!?


AB - I'm J/K!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

OK - well, I went to the gym YESTERDAY... and didn't go today.

My right trap is tweeked.. not sure why.. another nerve.  PB promised to work it out.... somthing about his tongue ... or doggie.. I donno.

I'll post my Monday workout when I'm damn good and ready.  I'm packin'... and gettin' ready for So Ca!

PB - Here I Cum Baby!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I'll post my Monday workout when I'm damn good and ready.  I'm packin'... and gettin' ready for So Ca!
> 
> PB - Here I Cum Baby!



Hey don't start with out me!! You are going to wait for me aren't you???


----------



## Sosunni (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hey don't start with out me!! You are going to wait for me aren't you???



Oh... that's just great... NOW you tell me!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Oh... that's just great... NOW you tell me!!



LMAO!!!!!  That's okay sweetie.  I started too!!!! LOL


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Butterfly and Fade.....  my you two are turning into some fairly pornal people...  I think I'm beggining to really like you!!!


How little you know us. We've always been a frisky couple. Just trying to figure out where to hang the swing/sling from.


----------



## Sosunni (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> How little you know us. We've always been a frisky couple. Just trying to figure out where to hang the swing/sling from.



Fade... you and your butt... I mean butterfly can hang that swing/sling in my journal anytime!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 22, 2002)

OK, I'd LOVE to stay and pornacate with y'all but I got places to BE!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> How little you know us. We've always been a frisky couple. Just trying to figure out where to hang the swing/sling from.



Well if you need any help installing it give me a holler.. I just love swings!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK, I'd LOVE to stay and pornacate with y'all but I got places to BE!!



Yeah get going already!!!  Thesooner you get her the sooner I can cum .. uh I mean meet you for drinks


----------



## Sosunni (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Well if you need any help installing it give me a holler.. I just love swings!!



No no no... you have it all wrong!

If you need an installer
Give me a holler!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> No no no... you have it all wrong!
> 
> If you need an installer
> Give me a holler!



No no no... you have it all wrong. We install it and you get to test it out!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Yeah get going already!!!  Thesooner you get her the sooner I can cum .. uh I mean meet you for drinks



OK OK OK... that's 2 o'ya no.. make that 3 of you that are pushing me out the door.  Man, PB these guys are really on your side!!!

OK - adios.... play nice and PB ...  well.. you know.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK OK OK... that's 2 o'ya no.. make that 3 of you that are pushing me out the door.  Man, PB these guys are really on your side!!!
> 
> OK - adios.... play nice and PB ...  well.. you know.



You have it all wrong. See they feel for you and they all keep looking at "172" days and counting... they just want to make sure you are taken care of by the best capable tongue.. I mean hands...


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Sussi-girl............have one for me................!!!!!!!  Make sure you make a lot of noise..........!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 22, 2002)

Oh - no worries essy.... I'll be making some noise! 

ok - outta here ~


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Sussi-girl............have one for me................!!!!!!!  Make sure you make a lot of noise..........!!!!!!!!



I'll make sure she gets a lick or two in for ya!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Thanks babe.....I knew you wouldnt leave me out of this!!!!  I know you've got the energy for 2.....at least 2!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Thanks babe.....I knew you wouldnt leave me out of this!!!!  I know you've got the energy for 2.....at least 2!!!!



LOL... I was thinking at least 3, possibly 4!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

In that case...I'll definitely see you in march next year!!!!!!  By that time you should have got the numbers a little higher!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> In that case...I'll definitely see you in march next year!!!!!!  By that time you should have got the numbers a little higher!!!



Sweet!!!!! 

Well I'm not one to kiss and tell... so I'll let Sosunni fill you in... see if she can tempt you into cumming!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

He heeee...fear not.....I'll get all the dirt......but was tempted way before this to cum and play with you !!!  Actually it was the original phone call that caused me to go and pull my finger out and get down to some serious savings!!!!  That American Drawwlll.......even with a cold......sexy!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> He heeee...fear not.....I'll get all the dirt......but was tempted way before this to cum and play with you !!!  Actually it was the original phone call that caused me to go and pull my finger out and get down to some serious savings!!!!  That American Drawwlll.......even with a cold......sexy!!!!!!



You're gonna give me a big "head"....  he he


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Hey Sosunni... guess what I did last night???  I snuck into the bathroom while fade was in the shower and took some PICS!!!  Want to see???


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Hell......I do.........post away girl....man you've just gotta love us wives with cameras in hand and attitude to snap!!!!!

PB...Im hopin to make your head swell more than once!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hell......I do.........post away girl....man you've just gotta love us wives with cameras in hand and attitude to snap!!!!!
> 
> PB...Im hopin to make your head swell more than once!!!!



Oh knowing you.... It'll never go down!!!! 

Yeah Butterfly post away.... even I want to see these LOL


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Yeah Butterfly post away.... even I want to see these LOL



**SIGH**  And the sad, sad saga continues.  Poor PB, how low can you sink???    Snap out of it man.  You've got one already in your stable, one on her way South as we speak and at least half a dozen strewn all over the world just drooling at the though of a PB sandwich.  You can do better than Fade!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Actually Albob...ever since you said no to PB being part of our playgroup....its made him race after anything with a tight butt!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

So, you're saying I turned PB gay???   Gee, I can think of at least three women I've done that too but PB's the first guy.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Im not saying anything...only a thought though!!!  Come on.... at least three women gone gay after you????  Narrrr what happens is they know your soooooo good, and that they will never find another male to the same standards...so why go looking...take second best!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ what happens is they know your soooooo good, and that they will never find another male to the same standards...so why go looking...take second best!!!!



Of course that's what I meant.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You can do better than Fade!!!!!



I think NOT!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

CAUTION MissL... these pics may be too much for your non-pornal eyes.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Butterfly..........THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!  You should have a National Holiday called in your honour!!!!  What a lucky lucky girl you are!!!  Nice butt!!!  Wonderful shoulders!!!  Hmmmm nice for the raking....nails running slowly up and down that skin....mmmmm.. opppsss sorry....lapsed into fantasy land there!!!  Hey Albob, can you promise me something like that in March??????


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

Oh man, I can't believe I actually looked.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You can do better than Fade!!!!!



Albob... I would have thought a man with all your experience, your talent and your smooth ways with women you of all people would have been behind me on this.. uh no pun there!!! 

You have to get to Fade to get to __________    

Ya know what I'm saying???? 



....... 

Butterfly you little devil!!!!!  Hmmm I kind of like the way that looks without the tan lines.. MY ass is sooo white when I moon people at night they have to wear sunglasses. Might be time to go all natural at the tanning salon!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ Hey Albob, can you promise me something like that in March??????



Not unless they invent a time machine so I can go back to being 12 years old.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_You have to get to Fade to get to __________



As beautiful and talented as Butterfly may be, there's no woman on Earth worth THAT!!!  You're on your own there buddy.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> As beautiful and talented as Butterfly may be, there's no woman on Earth worth THAT!!!  You're on your own there buddy.



Not like that you sick pervert!!!!  Oh that's just sick...  you know just get on his good side.. hook him up with more ingredients for his home brewed beer... hehe


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

O.........M............G!!!!! I am LOL over here at work. Looks like I picked the right time to visit the boards. 

Hot pics! Nice ass! Thanks for the warning butterfly. But you know the next thing they will be asking for is pics of you in the same scenario!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> But you know the next thing they will be asking for is pics of you in the same scenario!


SSHHHH... not so loud... no use giving them ideas that will never cum to fruition


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ideas that will never cum to fruition



BET ME!!!!!  


Ohhhhh FAAAAAAAAADE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> BET ME!!!!!
> ...



OK... you talked me into it... here's one that's a few years old but what the hey...


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OK... you talked me into it...



Yayyyyyy.   I win!!!!!  

At the risk of sounding like Princess, you're such a cutie.   But as a responsible member of this site I must remind you of one of Prince's strictest rules: NO NIPPLE PICS!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

OMG too cute!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for posting my pics, HONEY Now the world can see my 

Oh no, I'm not emBAREASSed. Damn even I'm making fun of this


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

Butterfly,

That is just way too cute.  

Fade, now please don't take this wrong. It isn't that I like to look at your butt, because I don't. I mean this man to man. You are looking good. Ahem, now remember I meant that as a body builder.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_Damn even I'm making fun of this



Well who wouldn't?  There's SOOOOOO much to make fun of.


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Albob. What a guy.....don't you have to go wax your head or something.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

Nope, already taken care of.  That's part of my morning routine.    Hey, welcome to the club.  I'm not feeling so lonely now that there's two of us getting fat jokes thrown our way.  (Yeah OK, so I'm the only one throwing fat jokes at you.  It makes ME feel better.   )

Fade's new nickname: J Lo   

Uhhhh...........Wait a minute...........I like her's.   Pitboss you asssssshoooooole!!!  Now you've got ME doing it!!!


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

What did I say..."A$$ of power"


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> What did I say..."A$$ of power"


I'd say that your a$$ has the power to make me your love slave


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'd say that your a$$ has the power to make me your love slave



Oh what a sweet thing to say.... now go get a room already!!! he he


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Check the old Butterfly Pics post. New pic there


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Hey Butterfly.....nice pic honey!!!!  But I have to admit....that wasnt fair......you gave us two honey shots of Fade.....now I want one of him in the bath too!!!!!!!!!!

Nice butt Fade......looks 'so tight it was bouncing off the walls!!" tight!!!  No wonder your lady cant keep her hands off it!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh what a sweet thing to say.... now go get a room already!!! he he


We've decided to save up for this weekend... no kids... a night on the town... plenty of


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Butterfly you little devil!!!!!  Hmmm I kind of like the way that looks without the tan lines.. MY ass is sooo white when I moon people at night they have to wear sunglasses. Might be time to go all natural at the tanning salon!!



You should go for it... me, I love the all over tan!!!  Very sexy!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We've decided to save up for this weekend... no kids... a night on the town... plenty of


Sweet... a evening of cuddling on the couch... making it out!!!




> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You should go for it... me, I love the all over tan!!! Very sexy!!!!


Hmmm I'm so used to that white butt of mine...  but I'm thinking it's so 80's.... LOL


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

No cuddling on the couch. We're going out on the town.


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

White asses stinks......actually so do tan asses


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> White asses stinks......actually so do tan asses



And they can be dangerous............


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

Nasty


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Eeiiiiiiiiiiwwwwwwwwwiiiiieeeeee!!!!

Albob...come over here so I can cyber slap you silly!!!!!  That was more than just icky....poor man didnt see it coming!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> poor man didnt see it coming!!!!!


The sick part is he did see it coming and let it happen.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_poor man didnt see it coming!!!!!



Hell, even a blind man would know THAT was on the way, he'd feel the Earth shaking.


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Lol...no the sick part was he let it happen!!!!  Hey Albob...didnt you once say you love a bit of flesh on your women?????


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ Hey Albob...didnt you once say you love a bit of flesh on your women?????



A "bit" yes but not the whole damn cow!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> And they can be dangerous............



HEY - GET THAT OUT OF MY JOURNAL!!!  

Geez... I go away for 1 DAMN Day and my journal ends up with a Crack-HO!

OK... excuse me for being selfish... but I'm updating MY journal.

Haven't hit the gym for 3 days now... got some cardio in last night...   and I think my tweeked trap is finally getting better.  Thanks PB for straightening that out... musta been all that gyration!

Anyway --- I gotta stop dickin' around and hit the gyom tomorrow.. put the wine galss down and get re-focused so I can win this challange.  Feeling a little puffy around the edges from the alcohol n schtuff.

So - I'm gonna finish fuqin' up tonight and get back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## kuso (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> 
> Geez... I go away for 1 DAMN Day and my journal ends up with a Crack-HO!




You mentioned the Crack-HO


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

Sosunni... those shower pics are on page 10 of your journal.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

W O W  BUTTERFLY.. YOUR ONE LUCKY CHICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Thanks for posting my pics, HONEY Now the world can see my
> 
> Oh no, I'm not emBAREASSed. Damn even I'm making fun of this



Oh No Fade.... 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sosunni... those shower pics are on page 10 of your journal.



Thanks so much butterfly!!!  You too are a truly beautiful couple.  

Hey Fade.... got any brothers?!?


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Only child, sorry


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Thanks so much butterfly!!!  You too are a truly beautiful couple.
> ...



What my ass isn't good enough?? Too damn white huh? I knew it!!! 

Damn you Fade and your tanned firm butt!!! You just set a standard the rest of us Bastards have to compete at... just ain't right I tell ya!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 24, 2002)

Love the new sig Sosunni! At least my name isn't on there anymore!


----------



## Sosunni (May 25, 2002)

*Damn*

It's 4:45 am and I can't sleep!  Since I usually get up at this time, it's not so bad... but the gym's not open for a couple o' hours yet.

Took a b12 before I went to bed.. which usually helps me get up early..and today, Saturday, it certainly did!

So... the vacation's coming to an end... I need to shake off what ailes me and get back to bisnezz! 

I DID hit the gym yesterday.  Back and Shoulders.  Trying to get ANOTHER pinched nerve back in place...damn it.  It actually got to the point that it was really hurting me just to roll over in bed.

So - Saturday, March 24 Back/Shoulders  Since I haven't been in 3 days, thought I'd try NOT to overdue it.

Military Press
15@25#
12@25#
10@25#

Side lateral raises
15@8#
12@8#
10@8#

Rotator cuff thingy (wish I knew what it was REALLY called)
15@10#
12@10#
10@10#

Serratus
15@70#
12@70#
10@70#

Upright Rows
15@20#
12@20#
10@20#

Low Rows
15@70#
12@70#
10@70#

Lat Pulldowns
15@60#
12@60@
10@60#

Lat Pulldowns - reverse grip
15@50#
12@50#
10@50#

Extensions
15@5#
12@5#
10@5#

And... inSTEAD of the cross-robics machine, I decided to try and run since I was able to push through the hard part that saturday I went skiing last weekend.  So, I jumped on the treadmill and actually ran 8 MINUTES.. ME... I RAN... I have NEVER been able to do that!!!  So, I went a total of 15  minutes... ran 8, walked 1, ran 1 walked 1 and then walked the rest.  I got through a mile in 13.20.   I walk about 4 - 4.2.. I was running at about 4.5 - 4.6   Feeling very accomplished.

Didn't do any more cardio.... wanted to get an acurate feel as to how the running felt.  And... I'm happy to report, the knee doesn't feel half bad! 

We'll see if I can't pull it off again today.

OH - mowed my back lawn for the first time since I planted seed... it is SOOOO cool... it's LAWN!! 

That's 2 for 2!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 25, 2002)

Saturday 5/25

Did legs.. I'll post that later... 

but.. I RAN 10 WHOLE MINUTES!   I'm fuqin' amazed!!

Hopefully, tomorrow or Monday can be 12!


----------



## esmerelda (May 26, 2002)

I tried to run once...almost ended up with two black eyes and a broken nose!!!!  See how harmful having large boobies can be!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> I tried to run once...almost ended up with two black eyes and a broken nose!!!!  See how harmful having large boobies can be!!!!



I'm SOOO glad I'm a 'B+' cup.  My mom saw me nekid last night and told me my boobies shrank!  I only lost 10 damn pounds and my clothes are getting... are too big now... I'm loving it.  It's so much easier to be flexible when you're thinner!

Ahhh.. the priorities in life!


----------



## Sosunni (May 26, 2002)

Sunday - 5/26 - no gym today

Roommate was out of town... and I wanted the place to myself.. but I got sucked into the lunch with my needy, high maintenance freind.... but it's all good.  Came home... took a nap and now I'm a cleanin' fool!

My friend Suz that runs... the one I think I mentioned above about the 10k.. she's been the hospital for 2 days.. just found out she ruptured a disk... owwww.... I feel bad for her.  She and her asshole are going through a divorce.. but they've not filed yet.  He's living in the motorhome in the front yard and apparently 'dating' a friend of theirs.. but he says they're 'just' friends... whatever.

She's usually always up, happy...a lot like me.. and now... she sounds awful!!!

Anywway - just checkin' in.


----------



## esmerelda (May 26, 2002)

Lol about you finding your clothes are getting bigger!!!  B+.....man what I would give to be that small!!!!!  The clothes are getting nice and loose for me...except the bloody boobs!!!  Try being a DD!!!!!   Actually when I was breast feeding my kids, the good old boobies jumped up to an 'F'!!!!!  Now all I want is for them to get down to a 'C'!!!!!!!  I have a funny feeling this will only be possible with surgery!!!!  Albob...you know your just itching to say something.......go on....tell me how nice it is to have big boobies.....hell their yours if you want them!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

Monday.. it's a holiday.. and damn it, I'm not goin!

Yea, I'm happy with little boobies.. I have enough to have cleavage and less enough to wear tanks with no bra and little bikinis


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Monday.. it's a holiday.. and damn it, I'm not goin!
> 
> Yea, I'm happy with little boobies.. I have enough to have cleavage and less enough to wear tanks with no bra and little bikinis



and tight white tank tops that make it look like it's cold outside no matter how hot it is....  not that I'm complaining!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> and tight white tank tops that make it look like it's cold outside no matter how hot it is....  not that I'm complaining!!!!!



I should worn the cute little sundress.... you woulda LOVED that but dinner may have been a little MORE over the top since access would have been wayyyyy easy!  Pushing the strap off the shoulder... oppss...look what happenned... I dropped my napkin


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> I should worn the cute little sundress.... you woulda LOVED that but dinner may have been a little MORE over the top since access would have been wayyyyy easy!  Pushing the strap off the shoulder... oppss...look what happenned... I dropped my napkin



And don't forget how accesible it is in other ways too!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> And don't forget how accesible it is in other ways too!!!!!



PB - it's ME you're talkin' to.... you don't think I thunk of that?!

And you've seen the thong.....  it's not that big either~


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

Next time... but I'll tone it down....

 a little


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> PB - it's ME you're talkin' to.... you don't think I thunk of that?!
> ...



Yeah but there was no easy acces with those tigh black jeans you had on... now was there?


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Yeah but there was no easy acces with those tigh black jeans you had on... now was there?



Uhh... at some point there most certainly was at one point.. the clock did get turned back!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Uhh... at some point there most certainly was at one point.. the clock did get turned back!!


I meant during dinner...


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

Oh - right.


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Oh - right.



Hmmm finger foods!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

OK OK I Get it!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK OK I Get it!!!



What??? I'm hungry... LOL


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

Monday... May what... 27?

No gym today... need to refocus... vacation's over and I mean that from the minimal gym time I've had, the major mileage I've accumulated, the poundage I've probably gained, the wine I've consumed, the fat I've eaten and the ass I've been sittin' on!

Plannin' on doublin up the cardio... eating protein shakes for dinner again... bought creatine and glutimine (sp?) and I'm goin' to town.

BUTTTT... I did accomplish one very important task this vacation!!!  

So - I'm off to eat the rest of the ice cream, candy bar and bottle of wine I have and I'll see ya'll in the mornin'

4:45 AM... here I CUM!

The GOOD news  Mom's scale said I weight 142... the gym scale said I weight 148... I need to go to moms more often!

I don't look like either of those...at least I don't THINK I do.. and what I think is really what matters anyway... after all... I need to please me and if I can't please me who's gonna please me so you see........

note to self..... 

Decaf


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

*WARNING - Sunni's being a GIRL!!!!*

Ands..Good GOD no, I didn't write this~ but I did like it.


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2002)

Hey lady!!!

Did you get some new boobie pics???


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

Shyt... NO... I'll work on 'em before I go to work this morning... 

Ahhhh.... priorities!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

I have new boobies. Better hurry and get yours too.

Don't want to be an outcast you know.


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

CRAP - this is WAY too  much pressure.

My camera SUCKS!!!  It keeps going into sleep mode and I can't get a good one!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

Well... so much for getting focused... didn't get up at 5... didn't do the gym... won't or can't go tonight.... BUT.. I usually don't go on Mondays so this is the same thing, right??

So.. tomorrow.  SoLoser will go in the am!


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_BUT.. I usually don't go on Mondays so this is the same thing, right??




WRONG!!!  You're pretty good at rationalization, even for a blonde.  Get your delectable a$$ in gear woman!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

Yes... my hunka hunka burning love I am good at rationalization.... you should hear my rationalization for driving 325 miles to get ..... hmm... what to call it.... get.... my kitty scratched 

OK - someone's gonna have to cum up here and spank me if I don't go in the am...   If I don't have my friends kids tonight, I'll hit the gym after work...OR...even if I DO have the kids... I'll get out and do cardio in the street!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

*Re: WARNING - Sunni's being a GIRL!!!!*



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Ands..Good GOD no, I didn't write this~ but I did like it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> what to call it.... get.... my kitty scratched



Hey that was licked not scratched!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hey that was licked not scratched!!!





Licked, poked, proded... whatever!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> Licked, poked, proded... whatever!


Isn't a tongue a wonderful thing???


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

Whoo hoooo cleavage!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Isn't a tongue a wonderful thing???



Should I change the sig to say "PB's TONGUE"  My hero!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Should I change the sig to say "PB's TONGUE"  My hero!


No silly..  Now if you would have let me stay down there as long as I wanted you could have put that


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> No silly..  Now if you would have let me stay down there as long as I wanted you could have put that



Ladies and Gentleman.... I believe we have a mulligan!

Do over?


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Ladies and Gentleman.... I believe we have a mulligan!
> 
> Do over?



Oh yeah!!!!!! This time I'm gonna have to make sure to tie you down so you have no say in how longer I..  keep myself entertained!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!!!!! This time I'm gonna have to make sure to tie you down so you have no say in how longer I..  keep myself entertained!!!



If you recall a certain conversation we had... I offered to bring those... and you declined!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Woahoooo!!!  You go girl!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> If you recall a certain conversation we had... I offered to bring those... and you declined!


Well had I known that I had a 2 minute time limit of licking that sweet....  keep it PG.... LOL


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Well, you certainly have caught my attention! It's like an adult novel in here! 

It's true, the innocent one is reading this smut.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Well, you certainly have caught my attention! It's like anIt's true, the innocent one is reading this smut.



Only an "INNOCENT" one would consider this "smut".  This is still PG in my book.


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Well had I known that I had a 2 minute time limit of licking that sweet....  keep it PG.... LOL



Oh... sure.... that woulda gone over great.... 

[PG version) 
"PB.. I need to bring these silk ties with me because I'm gonna pull you up by the ears for some serious _____ right after you start _____" 

Sure... that woulda done it!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

I'm gonna have to remove that in about 10 minutes.... probably a little too over the top!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

Ya think???? he he Hey works for me!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Oh... sure.... that woulda gone over great....
> ...



Darn you changed it already... I liked the first one better 



P.S. I borrowed you sig... well with a slight modification


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> Darn you changed it already... I liked the first one better



Yea... I don't want W8 to cum after me.  Oh wait... maybe I do! 



> P.S. I borrowed you sig... well with a slight modification



What's mine is yours babe!  Now... if that works both ways...can I borrow fade?

Now...watch.. PB's gonna change sig butt it's gonna have to be reflected either in hours or how many times he DID it today!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Now...watch.. PB's gonna change sig butt it's gonna have to be reflected either in hours or how many times he DID it today!



LOL.. I was thinking that but then I thought maybe I should keep track of hours slept!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

I can't believe what I JUST said to my boss!

"Everytime I do it, it's like the first time since I don't do it often enough and I forget how I did it before."












Trying to train him how to set up a conference call from the web.

  I almost just started busting up right there!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I can't believe what I JUST said to my boss!
> 
> "Everytime I do it, it's like the first time since I don't do it often enough and I forget how I did it before."


You can have him call me and I'll verying that comment was sooo far from the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

I am so LMAO...


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2002)

hey PB....
nice rack...
may I suggest some estrogen blockers though?


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> You can have him call me and I'll verying that comment was sooo far from the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks sugarpie   I knew I could count on you.

I wonder if he heard it the same way... which is I guess asking if he's has half as pornal than I do!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

So - yea.. no gym today... or tonight.... did the good thing and took Suzette's girls shopping and to dinner.  Kids eat free at Chevy's on Tuesdays... had I known that ... we woulda gone somewhere quieter.... like Chuck E Cheese!!!  

Best contraception there is... watching someone else's kids!  Only got mad about 4 times... not to bad.

Suz's back is still really bad... she can barely stand.  So.. here's my change to work my ass off in 3 weeks before she can get back in the gym

I'm so selfish!  Whatever works I SAY!

Eating today:

meal one
protein shake

meal two
protein bar

meal three
1 strawberry

meal 4
protein bar

meal 5
tostada salad

267 emails later... and I think I'm getting caught up.  Worked on a 1.6Million deal today... and a press release went out that our CFO is retiring... the stock's taking a dumb tomorrow.. just watch!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

hey do you ever work out anymore?  

lmao had to give ya shiat.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

hey cool your at least eating healthy. Beats me, I had 2 protein shakes, a protein bar, and a togo's number 26

lmao 

so if ya add up what we both did, it'd be a killer diet and workout lol


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

Meal no 6
Slice of watermelon... and it's SOOO good!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey do you ever work out anymore?
> 
> lmao had to give ya shiat.



Don't make me cum down there and bitch slap you!


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

> *Originally posted by dvimn666*
> 
> hey do you ever work out anymore?



Give her some more shiat dvimn.   

Good morning sugar, how goes it today.


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

*::::Slap my hands once and rub them together::::*

Let me just TELL you how my morning went!!  

I was up at about 5:05am 

3 hydroxi-cut and we're off

Bi's and cardio today.

decided to split up my Bis from Tri's - give me more time to focus on one or the other and I'm not constantly looking at the clock.  Better work out.. and more cardio if I have extra time.

So, right now, my routine is - in no particular order - 

Legs
Shoulders
Back
Chest
Bis
Tris
Abs

Thinking about doing abs Tues and Thrusday.. just knowck those babies right out!  Also... should I try and starting doing lifts to failure... just as a change??  Same weight... and info here??

I'm also going to be more accountable and really try and write down what I'm eating and water ... I got a ass to kick... MINE!  (Need to shave off those saddle bags.. eww!!)  Cookin' a chicken boobie as we speak... or write.. whatever.

Incline curls
12@20#
8@20#
6@20#

Cable Skull crushers 
12@40#
8@40#
8@40#

I love these.. when I do them... they make my muscles all bulgie (NO PORNAL COMMENTS ... as if I NEED them!) 

Straight bar cable curls
3x15@50#

Barbell curls
3x15@15# - Pansy ass should pick up the 20 #'r!!

Low cable curls
3x15@20#

and... a drum roll please... 

I ran a mile!!    with the exception  of asking Rick (my mom's age) about his dad who had a stroke about 2 months ago...  mile took about 13.30 minutes.. but I had to walk while I talked to Rich.  I'm not that good yet!  Oh... and with PMS.. my poor little boobies were not happy!!!  Almost just held them while I ran!

THEN... I also did 20 minutes on the x-robics machine with a #4 plate... that's gotta be 40# right??

The boys missed me!   Fred (the one that thought I was a lesbo) saw me.... looked at the floor... pouted his lower lip... and I said "You missed me hunh!" and a smile.. it was cute.  He hugged me.

I've had 40 oz of water already (that's normal.. I drink a lot at the gym) of course I have to pee every fuq'n 10 minutes!

So - I'm OFF!!!  Or ON...... 

Very happy to have gone.. and be back.. and have my boys all miss me! 

Of course the topic of conversation.... Why did I go to LA for a night and what was so important that it only took 4 hours to get there!?

I'm NOT telling them!! 

Happy hump day.....


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Oh.. and our stock ... down a buck so far...

(I'm sure no one's interested in this.. but it's my freaking journal and I'll write what ever the hell I want!!)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Don't make me cum down there and bitch slap you!



Bring it on cutie cum on down anytime **efg**. With all the cardio I've been doin you might not be able to catch me though


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

congrats on getting back to it. Sounds like you had a great workout.  

sorry to hear about your stock though, that sucks.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Way to go sweetie.  

My opinion on going to failure. There is a girl in the gym where I work out that is always asking me questions. She is a sweet girl, so I try to answer. Well she asked me one day why I sweat so much when I work out, and she doesn't sweat at all. We are both lifting weights, no cardio. I sweat a lot anyways, but I watched her lifting shoulders one day doing dumbbell presses, and she did 12 or 15 I don't remember and then put them down. I asked her if she felt it burn, and she said no she just does her 15, and then sets them down. I told her the next set go until she feels the burn, and then do 3 more. Well the last one she pushed with all she had, and got it in. Then she put the weights down and said now I know why you sweat so much. I think going to failure is good, but not if you hit failure at 2 or 3 reps.  



> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Of course the topic of conversation.... Why did I go to LA for a night and what was so important that it only took 4 hours to get there!?


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Well, I finally stopped peeing!!  

So far... (I think I'm gonna have to go back and just edit my first entry for today throughout the day with my meals... but then how does anyone know that I've done that... ??

We'll see.  I'll just edit this one for now and then after today, maybe I'l just wait and do the meals at the end of the day.

So.... 

I had 3 Hydroxi-cuts and
the 40 oz of water early

Meal 1 - 8 am
Beef... it's what's for breakfast! 4 oz 

10:30 - or NOW... half cup strawberries
2 hydroxi-cut



the plan for some time today

Protein shake or 2 or a bar and a shake (one this afternoon one for dinner??)
eww.. I brought 2 h/b'd eggs Blaegh
granny smith apple
4 oz beef  (I had to cook 'em this morning!)
1 chicken breast bone in (i know!)


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Way to go sweetie.



Thanks Craig and dvl - it's nice to be back!!

Well, when I write down that I go from 12/10/8 it kinda is to failure.. .they're hard.. but I guess on the last set I could just go till I just can't go anymore!

Can't really do failure with legs... I don't trust my knees but the weight I did last time was good - I do have burn... but will pay more attention to what burn I have. 

I dig it when my abs burn.. that's just cool!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Well, I finally stopped peeing!!
> 
> So far... (I think I'm gonna have to go back and just edit my first entry for today throughout the day with my meals... but then how does anyone know that I've done that... ??
> ...



Uhhhh..............Could someone please translate that into English?   Your blonde roots are showing my dear. 




> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 40 oz of water early



**SSSSSSSMACK!!!!! **  As ALBOB slaps Sosunni upside her thick skull..................Not all at once you ditz!!!  You're supposed to spread your water intake throughout the day, just like your food!    Am I gonna have to come up there and teach you a lesson???


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> **SSSSSSSMACK!!!!! **  As ALBOB slaps Sosunni upside her thick skull..................Not all at once you ditz!!!  You're supposed to spread your water intake throughout the day, just like your food!    Am I gonna have to come up there and teach you a lesson???



Hmmm...   Boobie wants to see naked pictures of Sunni's Ta Tas... and he's trying to rip me a new a-hole!?

I'm in the gym for 2 hours.. thats from 5-7 you ding dong.  I'm working on the rest of the day.

I actually only do it because it's something to do between sets....

AND... ANOTHER THING.... you SLAM me one more time.... and  no pictures!!!!! EVER... I'll even TELL PB to give you graphic detail and you'll NEVER see 'em!!!!

So... how DO YOU LIkE ME NOW!?



Did I NOT mention somewhere that I HAD PMS!?


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Oh that is too much, first Princess is bitchy with Albob, and then Sosunni. This is just too much.    

Sweetie, I think that you are doing wonderfully.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Did I NOT mention somewhere that I HAD PMS!?



PMS is no excuse for not doing things right.  Pictures or no pictures, if you pull your head out of your ass I won't have to keep slamming you.  This is for your own good young lady.  You know we only punish you for your own good............................BLEACK   I sound like my mother.  (No Dero, my mother never called me "young lady".)


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Oh that is too much, first Princess is bitchy with Albob, and then Sosunni. This is just too much.
> 
> Sweetie, I think that you are doing wonderfully.



Maybe I should send CRAIG my naked tittties!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Oh that is too much, first Princess is bitchy with Albob, and then Sosunni. This is just too much.


Yeah, I was thinking exactly the same thing.  That shiat must be contageous.  RUUUUUUUNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

::tapping my foot::

Albob... what are you being mean to the girls?!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Maybe I should send CRAIG my naked tittties!!!



YEAH!!!   YEAH!!!   YEAH!!!   YEAH!!!   Send them to Craig!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_This is for your own good young lady.  You know we only punish you because we love you.



Which part of this didn't you understand???


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Maybe I should send CRAIG my naked tittties!!!



Yes, yes, yes, please send them to me.


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> PMS is no excuse for not doing things right.



So.. you're telling me I'm not ALLOWED to drink that much water in the morning?  I'm not forcing it down my throat!!

(DON'T TOUCH IT!)

OK ok ... I'll back off.....



sorry


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Maybe I should send CRAIG my naked tittties!!!



Nnoooooooooooo!!!!
ME! ME!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

No!!!! Me!!!!! oh wait .. nevermind I don't need them I have a photographic memory!!! he he


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> No!!!! Me!!!!! oh wait .. nevermind I don't need them I have a photographic memory!!! he he



Uhh... apparently not when it comes to my ass being dg's avatar you don't!!!

  I'm soooo dissapointed.  My impression wasn't lasting after all.


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2002)

Oh,Albooby,you is missing something ...
They are nice!!!!!:bounce: 
Your lost!!!  



BTW,I knew your mother did not call ya "young lady"!!!!
Sheech!!!
Sorry ...   Sosunni!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Uhh... apparently not when it comes to my ass being dg's avatar you don't!!!
> 
> I'm soooo dissapointed.  My impression wasn't lasting after all.



Sweetie my mind was in so many other places... like between your legs  Gee how many times did I try to get down there before dinner...  I was looking to give ya good licking!!!  

Now put up a pic of those awesome tits and I'll know without a doubt!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

That's right... we HAVE no secrets do we!?!  

Now...lets just stop and think about that one.. shall we... WHO was asking WHO to do WHAT before DINNER???


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> That's right... we HAVE no secrets do we!?!
> 
> Now...lets just stop and think about that one.. shall we... WHO was asking WHO to do WHAT before DINNER???



Oh yeah secrets... well damn you got me all flustered here!!!!  

All I know is that "I" wanted to ___ your _______ and you did let me ______ it ....  but I would have been so content to get a before dinner uhm appetizer


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> So.. you're telling me I'm not ALLOWED to drink that much water in the morning?  I'm not forcing it down my throat!!
> 
> (DON'T TOUCH IT!)



GRRRRRRRRR    Yes, you're allowed to have as much water as your little heart desires while you're working out.  What you DON'T want to do is STOP drinking it just because your workout stopped.  What I'm saying is, pace yourself.  Think of it like you do food.  If you're on a 2000 calorie a day diet you wouldn't eat the entire 2000 calories at one time, first thing in the morning, would you?  Then why would you do that with your water intake?  Drink constantly throughout the day.  

"Don't touch it?"  OK, I won't if you WILL.


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Boobie - hold on to your hat babe


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Boobie - hold on to your hat babe



Hat?  I don't wear hats.  Hats make you go bald.


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

When you pay attention... you'll know why I said that!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> When you pay attention... you'll know why I said that!



Oh he's getting mail... email that is!!!! You lucky dog you!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Too bad I can't unsend THAT... then he'd REALLY be pissed!!

hey boobie.. have you figured out who DG's avatar is??


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_hey boobie.. have you figured out who DG's avatar is??



If you'd been around here for a while you'd know what a T&A man I am.  Can't EVER get enough of either.  That being said, I'm somewhat of an expert on the subject and recognized the delectable morsel immediately.


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Ahhh.. I stand corrected!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Boobie - hold on to your hat babe


Wasn't even wearing one and you knocked it off anyway.


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah secrets... well damn you got me all flustered here!!!!
> ...



Well... I do recall a conversation where I suggested dinner in the room... but you were right in saying we'd never eat!

OOoo and I got your flustered..


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Final toll:

I had 3 Hydroxi-cuts and
the 40 oz of water early
Also had 7 creatine capsules.. i have to get rid of that stuff.  Order the new stuff and it should be here soon.

Meal 1 - 8 am
Beef... it's what's for breakfast! 4 oz 

10:30 - half cup strawberries
2 hydroxi-cut

12:30 - 4 oz beef (with teriyaki sauce.. just alittle for taste - not like soup!)

2:00 - protein shake (2 carb AdvantEdge)

3 pm - small peach  and a small nectarine

5 pm Myoplex light protein bar

knocked out another 30+ oz of water

May hit the gym and find cute boys after work!

SOMETHING has to change with the amount of testosterone in my life!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

No gym... too hot.

Had about 10 shrimp for dinner.. with some cocktail sauce.


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

May 30 - 1 month down.. almost.. 2 to go!

Ab day!

TCable tick tocks
25@90#
20@100#
10@110#

I couldn't figure out why my right elbow was bothering me.. until I realized I started at 90# instead of 80... abs are getting better! 

3x30 twists no wt w/3x15@15# include crunches

Straight leg lifts on decline bench
3x20@no wt - tough on the lower back.  I slept kinda funky again...I should loose some pillows!

Cable crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@100#

Cybex crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@110#  felt that!!!

I ran again  15 minutes this time... did the mile in 13... not bad!!! My feet hurt though... it's just my arches from rubbing on my shoes.. which aren't all that old.. so I'm not too surprised.  I'll out on thicker socks tomorrow. MAYBE I can get 20 minutes in!!!

AND...x-robics machine for 20 min BFL style.

Getting the hair cut today.. it SOOO needs it.  The question... how much to chop!!!  It already gets stuck in the back of my pants... it's way long!!

Eating... Hopeing to have a day much like like - thawing the beef now   It's WHAT's for breakfast!!  Need to make spinach salad and slice some veggies and friut for picking today.

5 am 3 hydroxi-cut
About 40 oz of water again... I was THIRSTY!!!  
8  - 7 creatine capsules

the plan
8:15 protein shake10:15 beef with teriyaki sauce - again.. just to get it down!
12:15 - some fruit
2:15 - shake
4:15 spinach salad
some sporadic fruit in there somewhere!

It's flipping hot here... 63 degrees at 5:am!!!  Makes it hard to get going when the gym ALREADY smells like bad feet and has no real air to speak of!

Happy Thursday!!

Here's the toll so far.. I'll start just putting these at the end and not the end and the middle and a new post and the beginning.

5am 3 hydroxi-cut
40 oz water

8:25 - 2 carb Advantedge shake

10:30 - 12:15... strawberries.. prolly got in about a half a cup.

12:30 - 2 hydrixo-cut
1 myoplex light bar
Shoulda had beef.... forgot.

1:15 - 3:30 hair appt.  THAT's IN the chair!

3:30 beef (?)

5:30 salad w/chicken (?)

This work thing's getting in the way again!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> It's flipping hot here... 63 degrees at 5:am!!!



I know that you mentioned the PMS, but give me a break girl. That isn't hot.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Getting the hair cut today.. it SOOO needs it.  The question... how much to chop!!!  It already gets stuck in the back of my pants... it's way long!!



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Don't cut it!!!!!!!     What will I have to hold onto when we play "Ride 'em Cowboy"?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> I know that you mentioned the PMS, but give me a break girl. That isn't hot.



Sorry dude it wasn't her PMS it was frickin hot here this morning. Normally the mornings cool off really nice here. But not this morning it sucked. Then the frick gym they had the AC cranked so you almost had to wear a sweatshirt.


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> I know that you mentioned the PMS, but give me a break girl. That isn't hot.



Yeaaa baby.... it's even HOTTER now!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

I didn't mean the PMS was making it hot. I was just saying that I know this isn't smart at the moment to tell a woman with PMS that she is wrong,  but I meant that 63 degrees in the morning is not hot. 80 degrees in the morning is hot.


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

Is it 80 degress down there???

(IN TEXAS!!)


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Don't cut it!!!!!!!     What will I have to hold onto when we play "Ride 'em Cowboy"?



Hmm... good question...

Hey  PPPP BBBBBBB.. did you have to hold on to my hair???

Somehow, I think his hands were somewhere else!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Hmm... good question...
> ...



Well I do remember you scolding me a few times about pulling your hair.. oh wait that was when you had me comb it.  Oh but there was that one firm tug...  before we got carried away


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_oh wait that was when you had me comb it



I KNEW you were gay!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I KNEW you were gay!!!



No No NO!!

I ASKED him to comb it out after I took it out of the towell and it was wet... I think I was naked even.. or thong'd


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I KNEW you were gay!!!



And.... let me ask you this Boobie....

If I walked into a room.. wearning next to nothing.... handing you a comb and said... "Boobielicious... will you please comb out my hair? " 

You'd say NO?


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> And.... let me ask you this Boobie....
> ...



He would probably say nothing......he'd be speechless!!! uh...uh....duh.......slobber!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> And.... let me ask you this Boobie....
> ...



I'd say, "For me to do a REALLY good job with no tangles we'll need to make sure it hangs freely.  In order to do that you're gonna need to bend over.............................."


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Damn good answer!!!!!  That's what I told her!


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

I would simply say
YES... 
Sheech!!!
What is wrong with you guys???
Really starting to wonder about all of yous...


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I'd say, "For me to do a REALLY good job with no tangles we'll need to make sure it hangs freely.  In order to do that you're gonna need to bend over.............................."



**EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH***

WRONG answer!!!

I can't comb my hair that way when it's wet.  I can't even wash it in a sink... I even have issues with swimming.  It's just to freaking long and is simply all over the place!!

So.. now that we know what you WON'T be doing!! 

Gee.. what a real bummer too!


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I can't comb my hair that way when it's wet.  I can't even wash it in a sink... I even have issues with swimming.  It's just to freaking long and is simply all over the place!!



Ya' know, yer startin' ta get on my nerves.   We're talking about ME combing your hair!!!  Now shut the hell up and bend over!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 30, 2002)

Are ya gonna spank her too when she's bent over?


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Are ya gonna spank her too when she's bent over?



I don't know if she's earned that yet.


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

Oh   Hiiii FADE


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's earned that yet.



If you put your weight into it... you'd knock me into next Month!!!



Have I told you lately that I love you! 

OK - off to chop hair!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2002)

No disrepect meant towards you Sue...  it's just a comment. 

If I had known that all I had to due was comb a girls hair I would have becum a hair dresser a long, long time ago!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_If you put your weight into it... you'd knock me into next Month!!!



Yes, but I know how to control all my "Tons-O-Fun".  You'll like it, TRUST ME.   




> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Have I told you lately that I love you!
> OK - off to chop hair!!!



 If you're going to chop your hair you obviously don't love me very much.


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

Thanks sweetness for the disclaimer...no disrespect taken.

You have to admit... combing out a woman's hair is rather romantic...

Well... I LIKE it! 

Oh.. wait...was it the hair part...  or was it the OTHER part...


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Before you assume, you must ask which hair...unless it's already gone there!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> If you're going to chop your hair you obviously don't love me very much.



Albutterball... I'm not going to cut it at all!!  They want $70 to trim it...

I do need a volunteer though!

BUTTT.. since you said you DON'T DO that.... PB??


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Oh ok....just fuzz!!


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Will I do???


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

I can't believe all the stuff I miss when I have to work. Geez, I can't believe they want me to work.


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

Albob, I don't know if you noticed how icky sweet she got when Fade came in the room. My goodness woman what would you do with all those muscles anyways. Don't answer that.


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Albob, I don't know if you noticed how icky sweet she got when Fade came in the room. My goodness woman what would you do with all those muscles anyways. Don't answer that.


Oh Hell, Craig, I could spend days and days telling you what I do with them...


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Is it 80 degress down there???
> 
> (IN TEXAS!!)


I think it got up to 85 today... but that's really not that hot.  Wait til July & August when it gets to 102 with a heat index of 110!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Butterfly*
> 
> Oh Hell, Craig, I could spend days and days telling you what I do with them...



No, that is OK. I will pass. I especially don't want to hear anything about Fade's butt.   

I think that yesterday it got into the 90s, yes today is a bit cooler, probably upper 80s. When August hits and we have 30 days in a row of over 100 with no rain, and you can't even touch your steering wheel in the car then it is hot.


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I can't believe all the stuff I miss when I have to work. Geez, I can't believe they want me to work.



Craig... you need a sig:

"This work thing is really getting in the way of my personal life"


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Albob, I don't know if you noticed how icky sweet she got when Fade came in the room. My goodness woman what would you do with all those muscles anyways. Don't answer that.



I can name that tune in one note:


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

I look pretty again!!!  

I'm always in a funky place when my hair needs to be prettied.

I DID have her cut ti...but only had her take 1/2 off the back... but the front's about an inch and 1/2.... little more than I wanted but we just evened up the sides.

You can all relax now!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2002)

Eh,I would'nt worry...What's a 1/2' here and 1' there between friends?
RIGHT?
When is da rain going to stop ?
Pretty Sosunni...Was'nt there a songs by the Beatles called dat?


----------



## Sosunni (May 31, 2002)

*Happy Friday... May 31!*

May 31 - Tris

I haven't done these damn things since the 3rd!!??  FUQ!!

Gym was funny today... I'll get to that....

Tricep pushdowns
3x15@80#  I don't know that I even really MADE it to 15... especialy on that last one.  

We have FAILURE!!!    OWWIE!!!

Tri pushdowns with rope tricep extensions standing backwards
9 (yes 9!!) @ 60 w/10@50
9@60 w/10@50#
4 @ 60..dropped to 50 - did 6 more w/10 @ 40#

We'll be HURTIN' tomorrow!!

BB Skull crushers... 
3x15@10#  Did want to go too heavy incase I dropped it on  my face... now that my hair's all pretty... 

Close grip bench press... 
3x15@25 - did 35# a month ago

Seated tricep db extensions
3x10@20#

The treadmill I like was taken... tried the one next to it (same kind).. services light came on.

Tried one down the row.... a different kind.. started running.. my my foot hit the stationary part of the side of the belt... WTF!  I almost busted my OWN ass... corrected my stance... kept running and then said that... Fuq it... I was now totally obsessed with watching the belt and where my feet were landing.

Tried yet another treadmill.. another kind..,. started running and the belt jerks sporadically.

So.... I did 20 minutes of x-robics... bfl style.

My abs feel awsome!!!  I started feeling a little soreness last night.. I just DIG it.  Ended up with a protein shake for dinner so I could really see it this morning!!  Breathing all the air out.. and there's little tiny winy definition coming out that I've not seen before!!

And ladies and gentlemen... we have a singer.  You know.. the one on the stairmaster with headphones singing to the music... and it's in SPANISH!  

NO - here's the funny part...  On Tuesday, I was telling some of my buddies - the regulars you know.. about my vacation... going to LA and that the drive to LA only took 4 hours... and I'm not exagerating.. I was there by 2:30 - I got on the freeway here about 10:30... hwy 5's only maybe 15 minutes from my house and I wasn't going under 90-95 I think the entire way.. but didn't break 100 TOOO often.  I did set my odometer.... from the onramp to the hotel... 329 miles.  YOU do the math!  (Disclaimer:  I am a safe driver.... aggresive yes.. but safe... you see, I have this premonition that I'm going to die in a car... I've had my face crack a windshield etc... I wasn't driving in that one - I've only been in 1 where I was driving... ) Anyway... this guy... not fred.. I don't know dude's name...older guy... says to another guy within ear shot.. "dont ever go with her to LA"...  and he's laughing... just making fun... he apparently used to drive it often... in 5.5 hours.  (Some people HAVE to go the speed limit) and he proceeds to tell him I got there in 4 hours.

So.. that was what.. yesterday and maybe the day before.  I said that I just went for dinner and came back the next day.. which was true.

Today.. I'm doing my seated tricep extensions ... another regular dude is close by.. and the same guy comes over to us.. and says to him "Don't ever drive with her to LA" and we go through the same 'rigim roll' (is that really a word?!) and then the comment is made..... "Musta been a really good dinner to go restaurant to go all the way to LA for it... and to get there in 4 hours.. you must have been really hungry!"  I just started laughing so hard, I had to put the weight down!!

I just didn't have the heart to tell 'em.  They'd just DIE... different generation...

So.. nice way to start MY Friday!

Food... haven't eaten a thing yet

Plan:

8 am shake

10 am 1/2 apple with PB

12 pm I'll make that salad that I've brought to work for the past 3 days now with chicken!

2 pm protein bar

4 hmmm.. I have a necterine and a peach at work.. and I'll bring a shake too

6.. . probably 15 little shrimpies

WHO knows what else!

Actual

3 H-C's 5am

35 oz water 

8:30ish protein shake
11:15 small peach and nectarine
12:00 EAS AdvantEdge bar... Apple cinimon... 26 g's of portein... man....2.5 carbs210 cal 5 g fat 3.5 sat fat  Wasn't bad.  Feels kinda heavy though.
2ish - small pieces of jicima, cherry toms and cucumber with ranch... 
5:15 - I'm STARVING!
Ooo.. I'll have another shake

Gonna make salad with chick breast for dinner at teh campsite/

I'll up date here throughout the day.


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Good morning Ms. Sosunni!!!

What kind of protein bars do you like?


----------



## Fade (May 31, 2002)

The hard cream filled ones


----------



## Sosunni (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> The hard cream filled ones



You DO have a point there fade BUT - I like the myoplex light ones by EAS.. 27 carbs though.. but I'm a real picky eater... I won't put just ANYTHING in my mouth! 

I can stand the taste of those though.

Any suggestions for others that I may be able to... uhh... handle?


----------



## Sosunni (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good morning Ms. Sosunni!!!
> 
> What kind of protein bars do you like?




And... Goodmorning Butterfly.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

You shoudl try the PB ones.....  hmm the Peanut butter flavored ones..


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2002)

Hmmmm,PB,do we know her,the one you borrowed the pic from???


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm,PB,do we know her,the one you borrowed the pic from???



Hmmmm... no Sosunni's nails weren't that color red


----------



## Sosunni (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... no Sosunni's nails weren't that color red



That may have to change before I see you again!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2002)

dang, y'all've done a lot of posting in the 2 days I was off....
sounds likeyour running is coming along!
I'm back on the day shift..and have to be to work @0600hrs...
it's gonna be interesting to see if I can drag my fat ass up before work to knock out my cardio....there are some killer hills right where I live.....se if I can run up an back.....

so..when we going to see the new 'do'?


----------



## Sosunni (May 31, 2002)

I took some CLOTHED pics this morning....but need to get them on the 'puter.  It's not THAT different...


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2002)

clothing...no clothing...it's all good.


----------



## Sosunni (May 31, 2002)

For those of you stalking me... here's where to find what's going on in my hell at the ski club.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7121&perpage=30&pagenumber=1


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2002)




----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_I'm back on the day shift..and have to be to work @0600hrs...



Speak English ya' freak!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Speak English ya' freak!!!



Look who's talking! 

Hi Boobie   How my little butter bean today??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Look who's talking!



Hey, when have you ever heard me use "military-speak"?   



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ Hi Boobie   How my little butter bean today??



Butterbean???  Young lady, you're just itching to get your pretty little butt SMACKED, aren't you???


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Butterbean???  Young lady, you're just itching to get your pretty little butt SMACKED, aren't you???



Sweetness.. butterbean's a GOOD thing.  

If you recall.. I've been calling you food products for MONTHS now... and this is the one you disagree with?!

OK ok ... spank me...


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Sweetness.. butterbean's a GOOD thing.
> ...



I guess you're not into boxing.  There was/is a Super-Heavyweight named Butterbean.  He was NOT in the greatest of shape!  Now a days if you call someone  "Butterbean" it's NOT meant as a compliment. 

One spanking, cumming up.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

When I say butterbean... I think of mouthwatering luciousness!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> When I say butterbean... I think of mouthwatering luciousness!


NOW you're talking about me.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Butter beans  

We stopped at one of those road side stands on Sat. looking for some...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 4, 2002)

Tuesday - June 4 - Chest day!

Bench press
15@10#
15@15#
15@20#

Incline flies
3x15@20#

Decline flies
3x15@13#
w/ Decline crunches
3x15@15#

Decline bench press
3x15@10#

Pec Dec
3x15@30#

I ran 15 minutes 4.6 mph... walked for 2.. ran another 5 walked for 2, ran another 3

27 minutes.. 2 miles ran 23 minutes!!!  Woo Hooooo!! My feet hurt.. I need to get proper shoes.

I then did the cross-robics machine for another 20 minutes.

Great morning... I'm just proud of the gains I've made through the whole running thing... since that's the one thing I've NEVER been able to do, I think my body's really going to respond to it... and my new butt picture.  

Hell... I'd do me! 

Happy Tuesday... I need to try and actually work today.. instead of slut around on here.

Oh.. any my Saturday night guest camping... called   Don't know how much of THAT I'm going to share... we'll see.  Need to be really cool... don't know what I'm going to do if I actually have a REAL date (nothing personal PB - you know that) it's been a freaking long ass time!

Oh..food.  Yesterday... shake for b-fast, bar for lunch... small nectarine, small peach - El Torito for dinner had 2 marg's.. had to take my friend Suzette (slipped disk) to run errands and to her moms since she can't drive and she's a prisioner in her own home.  Husband is an a-hole!  So - I didn't do as good as I may have wanted with eating last night.. but hey, one night.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Butter beans
> 
> We stopped at one of those road side stands on Sat. looking for some...



Boobie.. were you on the side of the road on Saturday ??


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Oh.. any my Saturday night guest camping... called   Don't know how much of THAT I'm going to share... we'll see.  Need to be really cool... don't know what I'm going to do if I actually have a REAL date (nothing personal PB - you know that) it's been a freaking long ass time!



I know sweetie... but do the guy a favor, okay?  Don't try to compare him to me   

and uh don't you already "do" you??? I can prove it.. I have a PM that says so!!!! he he


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 4, 2002)

Yea but to the REAL visual proof..... your access has been denied.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Yea but to the REAL visual proof..... your access has been denied.



You're gonna deny me access???   hmmm might have to make a special trip and take my own collection.... thinking something blue..


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> You're gonna deny me access???   hmmm might have to make a special trip and take my own collection.... thinking something blue..



I'm thinking blue and white.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I'm thinking blue and white.



Not sure why but I'm thinking chainsaw!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Not sure why but I'm thinking chainsaw!!!!!



 

You DO have a point... but I've decided it's more like mini bike!! 

Oh... or both!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 5, 2002)

Wednesday June 5, 2002 Back/Cardio

Low rows
3x15@70#

Lat pulldown

3x16@60#

Lat pull down reverse grip
3x16@60 (started with 50# - added 10#)

One arm bent over rows
15/12/10@20# - muscles were spent.. these were hard!

Back extensions
15/12/10 w/5# plate

Ran 20 minutes
First 7 @ 4.8 mph... too hard.. dropped to 4.6 went another 13 - 20 total.

Not writing down food again... had a shake for breakfast yesterday, out to lunch and then made a salad with miso dressing and had about a cup of shrimp for dinner.. then.. I had ice cream ... which I NEVER do - tossed the rest.  

It's 90 something... supposed to hit 100 today.

Last night, I was ready to go to bed by 6... just exhausted!!  I supposed it's from the running?  Body's in shock I'm sure.. but yesterday, I ran 23 minutes and did cross-aerobics maching for 20 AND lifted.  So today, I only ran and lifted.  We'll see how tonight goes.

I did make some soybeans and chopped up a few veggies to pick at today.  Went to lunch yesterday with the girls... didn't touch my french fries (I forgot to ask for salad) until I was done with my chicken sand (on wheat)... 

Not dissapointed... just need to prepare food and a plan on the weekend... that's pretty clear.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey girl its good to see someone here is actually paying attention to this challenge!!!!  I've gone on a binge since saturday!!!  No bloody exercise...bad eating....very little sleeping..... hell why else did I have kids?!!!  Will try to shake my bootie back into fitness mode soon.....actually....i think I need a good spanking to jump start me again....can you give me a list of anyone who might be able to help?????  Whips optional extra.....leather paddles a must, but will over look it if he has a big enough hand!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

I know they aren't hte pix you want, **efg** but I put up progress ones. If you wanna check em out. 

and esmerelda **smack on the a$$** get back to the gym, and all hot and sweaty.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

I thought about doing progress pics myself.   My bathing suit's wet though 

I'll definately go check 'em out!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey girl its good to see someone here is actually paying attention to this challenge!!!!  I've gone on a binge since saturday!!!  No bloody exercise...bad eating....very little sleeping..... hell why else did I have kids?!!!  Will try to shake my bootie back into fitness mode soon.....actually....i think I need a good spanking to jump start me again....can you give me a list of anyone who might be able to help?????  Whips optional extra.....leather paddles a must, but will over look it if he has a big enough hand!!!!!



I'm sure boobilicious would LOVE to help in that regard!!

I've actually stepped it up a notch with the running.  Never have run before and I'm hopeful that my body will respond really quickly to it.  I think it is but my feet hurt!!! 

Ahh.. the tradeoff

GIRLFRIEND... FOCUS!!!  Come on... you KNOW you can and you'll feel SO much better.  Just 20 minutes... that's it.

Make Sunni proud!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

June 5 - Legs

Smith squats
15@50#
15@60#
15@70#

Smith lunges
15@30#
14@40#
15@50#

Quad machine
15@44
12@55
10@66 OUCH

Ham machine
3x15@40#

Inner thigh
3x15@99# w/3x15@99# small presses

Outter thigh
3x15@99# w/3x15@99 small presses

Calves
15@70# hold at top for few seconds... 15more @70#
rest
1x15@70# Felt that!

Ran 4.6 mph  7 minutes
walked 2 minutes 4.0 (had to tie my shoe and my side was hurting... could be from no dinner?
Ran 4.7 for another 13 minutes
20 minutes running total

I'm gonna say it every damn day, I know it.  I need to get shoes.  Getting a blister on my foot and my 2nd toe's starting to kill me.  Think I may not run tomorrow.  Give my body a break


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I've actually stepped it up a notch with the running.  Never have run before and I'm hopeful that my body will respond really quickly to it.  I think it is but my feet hurt!!!



Do we have to go to the Great Mall and get you some damn shoe's?   

ehehe the outlet malls up by Vacaville have some awesome shoe stores to. 

How's the roomie goin?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

Essy and Suz, I would be more than happy to smack either one of your fine a$$es to get you motivated. Alright Sosunni, I know that you are motivated butt I will smack it anyway if you want. I don't use leather paddles though, just my bare hand. 

Hey Sosunni, if running hurts your feet, like it does mine, don't do it. Why not do the kickboxing class for cardio, or something else.  

Keep it up girl, but I am taking the challenge, are you still first prize.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> but I am taking the challenge, are you still first prize.



get in line there craig777, this challenge is mine.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

I will admit Sir Dvlmn, you have done well, butt I will claim the fair and lovely Sosunni.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

I HATE going to the mall!!!  Hate it!!  BUT, there's a store there I may need to get some light up glasses from... so maybe next week.  Why am I so damn tired!?!?

We're actually getting along pretty good.  I'm kinda surprised.  Was talking how I haven't gotten laid in the ski club since I've been in the last 5 years.  She didn't flinch.. and I expected her to.  Was talking about that new guy... Bryan... cuz I wanted to call him but went through that rigim roll about do I or don't I.  She said I should call and hang up and call back and hang up and call back and hang up until he calls and says "are you calling me?"  Then, I'm supposed to say no.  

So ... it's good.  I'm glad it's good... and I'm flippin' tired!!!  Took a progres pic this morning... in my white bra and panties   Not sure if I'll post those... not sure why I care that I'm in underwear either!  

How things with you babe?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I will admit Sir Dvlmn, you have done well, butt I will claim the fair and lovely Sosunni.



Dvlmn, just wait until I post my bra and panties progress pictures.. and we'll see who's where!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

I know.. it's an unfair advantage.. but It's my God given right as a woman!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

If I had to guess there sugar, I would say you are so tired because you aren't getting enough carbs. You are trying to cut right now, so you are tired. So if that is OK, you just need to realize that you will be tired. I would cycle my carbs kind of like Fitgirl is doing.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Dvlmn, just wait until I post my bra and panties progress pictures.. and we'll see who's where!



bring it on girlie **efg**


and that's cool you and yoru new roomie are getting along. I"m glad for ya.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> If I had to guess there sugar, I would say you are so tired because you aren't getting enough carbs. You are trying to cut right now, so you are tired. So if that is OK, you just need to realize that you will be tired. I would cycle my carbs kind of like Fitgirl is doing.



Good point Craig... didn't even realize that!  How many carbs should I be doing?   I'll start doing the shake with more than the 2 carbs for breakfast and then cut down on them in the afternoons.. seems to really help with my abs showing in the morning!   That's SOOO cool... walking around this morning in this little half top and I can see 'em...expecially when I exhale!!  Never been there before!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> bring it on girlie **efg**
> ...



Thanks... it does make life easier when you can STAND the chick living with you!

And.. I'll bring it on... expect it tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

You only get 2 grams of carbs in the morning.  No wonder you are tired. Holy Cow. 

I eat 1/2 cup before cooking plain oatmeal in the morning. I know it doesn't taste great, but it will give you energy. Afternoon, cut back on the carbs, until you just are eating veggies.   

and I will echo dvlmn, bring it on sweetie.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

I really don't count mine, but I probably get around 200 grams of carbs every day, which is probably on the low side. That is 800 calories of carbs. You could probably take in at least 150 per day, that is only 600 calories. 

Dvlmn, if she continues with only 2 grams in the morning, I want you to drive up there and smack that fine a$$ of hers yourself.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh he will too!!  I have confidence in that.

And... I know y'all just want to see Sunni in her panties!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> And... I know y'all just want to see Sunni in her panties!!


Oh please.... you must be kidding????? In your panties... try out of them.. duh!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Dvlmn, I want you to drive up there and smack that fine a$$ of hers



Well if you insist. **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

ok let's clarify something on the carbs first. That 2g is all you have from when to when?

Because until noon or so I only have a total of maybe 10-15g/day.  But I also eat high protein and the meals before that are usually protein shakes.

and I'd venture to guess she's drinking a Myoplex Low Carb RTD.  

Now Sosunni if your droping your carbs low you will have to cycle them aka eat them at least once every 3-4 days. Otherwise you'll get run down and probably sick.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Oh please.... you must be kidding????? In your panties... try out of them.. duh!!!!



You just can't get enough of me can you?

So... when you cumin' up?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> ok let's clarify something on the carbs first. That 2g is all you have from when to when?



I'm getting better.  Usually it's from 8-11, I'll have the shake as close to 8 - sometimes 9 as I can.  Then, today, I had about 4 oz of beef at 11 - just had some veggies in ranch - have a salad, another shake and a bar for later.

I'll save the low carb shakes for dinner.. and have the higher ones (27g) for breakfast.  

I SHOULD start having like 2 eggwhites/1egg and whole wht toast for bfast... I am in the gym from 5-7 and lately, been working my ass off!!!  I gotta, I got a thong to wear and I have to look better than last weekend.. as now.. I may have an interest in someone.. MAYBE... don't get TOO excited.  

It'd be nice to have even a DATE before my 39th birthday!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

I didn't realize you went to the gym in the morning. for some reason I thought you went in the evening.

Ok I'd say you should have one of those low carb ones before you go to the gym. and then yes take that higher carb one after the gym. They say the first few hours after the gym the higher carbs are 100% used for energy.  

I know you workin your ass off, good job. But now that your geting to a certain point, you may be burnin muscle by not having at least something before you go to the gym. That's why I always have a protein shake before I go in every morning. 

you haven't asked me out yet, so that's definately a maybe eheh j/k

that or you could set me up with your roommate.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> You just can't get enough of me can you?
> 
> So... when you cumin' up?




Nope... you're addicting!!! He he...  

When? Well I'm thinking as soon as you can arrange to have one of your hottie ski friends joins us for a night out on the town..  he he


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contingencies, contingencies....  to be honest, there's no one in the club that I'd want to do, so I don't think that one's gonna work.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Contingencies, contingencies....  to be honest, there's no one in the club that I'd want to do, so I don't think that one's gonna work.



What about at work? The gym??? there's got to be a hottie there we both want to do... oh wait ned to fidn oen that wants to do you...  and me... hmm boy this is tough.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh.. that'd go over well.

Hi... you don't know me but how would you like to have anonymous sex with me and a guy I've met once.

Ohh sssure.... that'd work!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Oh.. that'd go over well.
> 
> Hi... you don't know me but how would you like to have anonymous sex with me and a guy I've met once.
> ...



With that attitude you'll never be able to pick up on women... geez. Fine I'll bring one of my own...    She's been wanting to try out his strap on she bought a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> With that attitude you'll never be able to pick up on women... geez. Fine I'll bring one of my own...    She's been wanting to try out his strap on she bought a couple of weeks ago.



Have her try it out on your first... let me know how it goes


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

June 7 - I'm playing hookie today!!!   I NEVER do this. 

SO, I'm home... hoping to be guilt free and we'll see if I go to the gym!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Have her try it out on your first... let me know how it goes



Huh.. well that is kinky and I do like kinky....  okay maybe not that kinky!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Thank god!!  You scared me for a moment!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Thank god!!  You scared me for a moment!



Thank god you weren't asking if you coudl use it on me!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

oh no no no... now you using it on ME...that's another show!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> oh no no no... now you using it on ME...that's another show!



Now why would I need a strap on when I have.... oh wait. Ah kind of like a " 2 for 1" deal... 

You call that guy yet? Why not? Get on the phone!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Which guy?  The one that's joining us?


NT?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Which guy?  The one that's joining us?
> 
> 
> NT?




Oh I like that avatar... oh my yes I do!!!! 

Uh yeah Mr and Mrs NT!!! 

Or that guy you've been talking about but haven't had the nerve to call him...


----------



## craig777 (Jun 7, 2002)

Sosunni,

Just saw your new avatar, and I would just like to make a comment. Wait just a second while I wipe the drool off the floor.

Oh may word, fantastic. Oh wow that is really really nice.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Sosunni,
> 
> Just saw your new avatar, and I would just like to make a comment. Wait just a second while I wipe the drool off the floor.
> ...



You perv!!! Can't you see the poor girl is tired and taking a nap? damn bet you feel like a peeping Tom... pitiful I tell ya.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm tired too, maybe I can just lay down in back of her there.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks Guys... I kinda liked it too.  I have a few others that are kinda cool... laying on my stomach naked... and the curvature of the spine.. just cool!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I like that avatar... oh my yes I do!!!!



Tell me you could pick me out of a line up!!  Thank you sweetie... too bad I can't use one of those Yahoo ones, hunh?    



> Uh yeah Mr and Mrs NT!!!



SURE... we could tag team those two!


> Or that guy you've been talking about but haven't had the nerve to call him...



He called me Monday night.   Talked for an hour and I DID call him Wednesday night... talked for an hour and a half... he STILL hasn't asked me out though... but I'm playing it cool... just gonna sit back.. and see if he's really good enough for me.  I was telling NT, he's got all the right pieces.. material things, job, intelligence etc... now.. can he keep up with Suz' personality?

We'll see

Gee... didn't realize you were really paying attention.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> he's got all the right pieces.. material things, job, intelligence etc... ?


 material things! Why does that always come into play.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Continuation of NT's and my conversation... 

This one's actually a pencil sketch.. amazing!!

Ok, so I TOTALLY get off on this guy.. and I LOVE the woman's bod.  Actually, I'll email you a diff picture...unless you have a problem getting a picture of me naked?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> material things! Why does that always come into play.



DV - it's not so much WHAT he has.. it's just indicitive of his lifestyle.  He's active so he has the boat/ski/suv... he's successful at work and therefore has the house, and because he earned it, he's got the mercedes.  That's all.

I dated a guy that literally had the clothes on his back.. and a bicycle. The integrity of those two people.. 3000% difference.  I've NEVER dated for money.... well, I did once and there was a HUGE consequence to that... I will NEVER do that... can't.  I'll date loser (and did for 2 years) more becuase he's cute and had 7 jobs the firs 12 months we were together... after that, he didn't work at all... over money!  It's just nice to see that someone gives a crap and since he does, he has some of teh stuff that goes with it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

sweet pic. I like black and white photo's to. They are just awesome to me.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

There's some more in the FUQ thread...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

This one I bought cause it could be me if her hair was longer.. well ans straight...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

This one is over my fireplace.. it's actually a signed numbered print.

Hey... dvl.. you remember that pic don't you.  I just DIG the neck line on her!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

sorry I goofed up your thread.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> sorry I goofed up your thread.



What do you mean!! No you didn't!! 

Goofball!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

I think I may have to buy this one!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Continuation of NT's and my conversation...
> 
> This one's actually a pencil sketch.. amazing!!
> ...



do *I* have a problem of getting a picture of you *naked* ... NO!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

'bout time!

I'm looking for the right one


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

ok ... I'll just sit here patiently waiting.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

I sent 'em


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

to which email address?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

hey ... I was reading ... PB & Sosunni tag teaming against Mr & Mrs NT ... 

ding ding ... let the games begin!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> to which email address?



telus.com... is that home? 

Don't you hate that.. a chick sends you naked pictures and you can't get to 'em! 

Bummer!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey ... I was reading ... PB & Sosunni tag teaming against Mr & Mrs NT ...
> 
> ding ding ... let the games begin!!



That's a ring I'd like to be in!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> telus.com... is that home?
> ...



ya think!  

just so we're talking the same address ... I sent you an email from here.  

and of course ... the ring could be anywhere ... bedroom, bathroom, livingroom, basement, backyard ...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Yea, I sent from my yahoo back to where you sent it from.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> and of course ... the ring could be anywhere ... bedroom, bathroom, livingroom, basement, backyard ...



Hmmm kitchen, closets, porch, patio, roof,


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

hhhmmm, roof! Interesting!  Closets ... they'd better be big ones ... once the match gets going ... all hell breaks loose and everyone is in the 'ring'  LOL


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hmmm kitchen, closets, porch, patio, roof,



Uhhh... hood, lawn chairs, oven, couch...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Sounds like we're playing tyhe 25000 pyramid... I feel like i want to yell out 

"THING YOU CAN BEND ME OVER!!!"


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> "THING YOU CAN BEND ME OVER!!!"



me!  Yes ... Sosunni, that is correct!  You have won an all expense paid trip for you and a guest to Alberta Canada!  * crowd cheers *


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> me!  Yes ... Sosunni, that is correct!  You have won an all expense paid trip for you and a guest to Alberta Canada!  * crowd cheers *



WOOO HOOO!!!  I'm goin'  to Canada, I'm goin' to Canada...  

Hey.. PB.. I have an extra tix... wanna cum?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Ladies and Gentlemen... 

We have progress pictures!! 

Gotta down load 'em and I'll post.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

yeah!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay it's been almost 6 hours!!! How long do you expect me to sit here and weight???


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 8, 2002)

OK ok ... PB, I KNOW you've been on ALL NIGHT waiting.... sorry, my computer crapped out... then I had to go meet my dad and family for dinner... dad lives in Oregon and was here for a visit.  I'll talk about that... but... without further adoo.....


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 8, 2002)

From the side


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 8, 2002)

Drum roll please......


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 8, 2002)

This one my aunt took last night.  Not a bad picture... see I CAN smile   I just can't smile like that for me!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Drum roll please......



(DG singing........Baby got back!!!)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey lookin great. Can tell your leaning out.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

Monday, June 10 - I was SOOOO bad this weekend... but that's what they say, right... if you're gonna be bad... be very very bad!

Played hookie Friday... did a bunch of errands.. then met my dad and step-mon, grandma, aunt/uncle, sister and her son for dinner.  Stopped on the way and had 2 martinis..then had wine with dinner.. then 2 martinis after dinner and picked up on some 28 year old... kept flashing my thong while we were walking down the road.  Too funny... then cute dude left me with his 2 dorky friends so I bailed!  

Saturday... drank more wine, layed in the sun... ate popcorn/cheese... napped... didn't do anything productive!

Sunday... woke up with a sore throat... damn it!  Drank MORE wine, made flank steak burritos.. and THEN bought icecream drum sticks!!  I felt SOOOO full and just gross last night when I went to bed.  Now, I just feel completely polited!!  I have 4 days to snap back to where I was Friday.. and with this sore throat, it BETTER nt get in my way damn it!!!

SO... it's a Monday and I feel just gross!!!  Ehh!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey lookin great. Can tell your leaning out.



Thanks Babe - not after THIS weekend you can't!  

I'll straighted up .. just like every week!

I need to find another beverage other than wine!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

check your email


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW - how cool is that!!!

Thanks dvl   I feel better already!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow ... you're come quite a ways!!!  Excellent!!

that is only one month ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

cool, now get back to the gym.  

grrrr we gotta steal that smiley lol

i thought you'd like a little incentive.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

No kidding... You put those pics together and you really can tell what a difference you have made in a months time.. way to go Sue!!!!!!!!!!  

Oh and way to go messing with that poor naive boys mind... geez was the kid stupid or something?? I would have been all tangled up in that thong!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Wow ... you're come quite a ways!!!  Excellent!!
> 
> that is only one month ...



Thanks NT... it's wonderful to be proud of my own work and see that I can actually make it happen... and now, I have to be back in that bikini and have boys to impress this weekend... haven't heard from dude since I called Wednesday.. should see him at sign ups tomorrow.   BUTT.. the question isn't am I good enough for him...it's is HE good enough for ME!!!

BUT, I do prefer to be in control 

OH.. and I bought running shoes this weekend... that should help my foot issue.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> cool, now get back to the gym.
> 
> grrrr we gotta steal that smiley lol
> ...



I'll be back tomorrow.. if I don't go after work.... it's time for shoulders.. and I LOVE doing shoulders!!

In all honesty... if it weren't for this journal and all you guys, I wouldn't have gotten this far.  I really appreciate you guys!

Ok... that's enough gushing!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> No kidding... You put those pics together and you really can tell what a difference you have made in a months time.. way to go Sue!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks PB... I felt awsome on Friday after I took those!!  Put on a cute little sun dress, thong... and just felt on top of the world!




> Oh and way to go messing with that poor naive boys mind... geez was the kid stupid or something?? I would have been all tangled up in that thong!!!!



He called my office twice 1:30 am and 1:45 am... apparently wasn't happy I just left.  

His LOSS!  Oh.. and I KNOW where you woulda been!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> He called my office twice 1:30 am and 1:45 am... apparently wasn't happy I just left.
> 
> His LOSS!  Oh.. and I KNOW where you woulda been!




Hello... "Sex is like air... it's not important unless you aren't gettin' any!!"

and sometimes a little extra oxygen does a body good!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all about getting that heart rate up, right?

Mybe I should just start hyperventilating!!  But I'd still be missing something!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> It's all about getting that heart rate up, right?
> 
> Mybe I should just start hyperventilating!!  But I'd still be missing something!!



Well no.. for me it's abotu having fun, enjoying life and getting as much as you can when you can!!!!! he he

Got to test the water sometimes before you can jump right in..


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

Very true... there's nothing like NOT testing the water and finding out it's wayyyyy too cold!  Or HOT for that matter!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't think it could ever be *TOO* hot!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I don't think it could ever be *TOO* hot!



Very true!!  Not an often occurence!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2002)

very true ... so you made those gains in only one month ... that is very impressive and shows dedication.  You should really be proud!!

Perhaps you'll need someone to take the pics where you are wearing nothing ... * giggle *


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow!!!!-

I just dropped in to see what all the fuss was about and HELLO!

Your one month gains are terrific. There is quite a difference in overall tone in your before and current pix! A few specific parts- your legs, rear, and abs- are really getting tight.

It really makes a difference to see what can be done in several disciplined weeks.

I hope you are very happy- you should be! Thanks for the updates.
TGK


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> very true ... so you made those gains in only one month ... that is very impressive and shows dedication.  You should really be proud!!
> 
> Perhaps you'll need someone to take the pics where you are wearing nothing ... * giggle *



Great... where can I meet Ms. NT?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Wow!!!!-
> 
> I just dropped in to see what all the fuss was about and HELLO!
> ...



Thanks TGK.  This is what makes it much easier for me to really re-focus when I've gone off the wagon for a weekend!!


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 10, 2002)

really are looking good  

sorry if there was a little drool on the tush pic...........I'll clean it up I swear


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> cool, now get back to the gym.
> 
> grrrr we gotta steal that smiley lol
> ...




Hey Dvl - LOOK what I found!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dvl - LOOK what I found!!



Sweet!!!! me next, me next!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Sosunni! 

Just wanted to say hi  , and tell ya you're doing great!   You look fantastic and should be proud! Great progress in such a short time! Keep it up!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Sosunni!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi  , and tell ya you're doing great!   You look fantastic and should be proud! Great progress in such a short time! Keep it up!



Thanks Lina   ... It's really motivating to see changes in a short period of time!

I need to print those and put them on my fridge.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

June 12, 2002 - Abz/Shoulders
Cable tick tocks
20@80#
180@90#
15@100#

Decline crunches
20@15#
18@15#
15@15#
w/ 3/30 twists no wt

Cable Crunches
Started at 80# too light
20@90#
18@100#
15@110#  MAN, these were hard!  Sometimes I'll smack the cable on the ground.. I felt this one was going to launch me!

decline knee ups and hold
3@20@0#

Shoulders
15@25#
12@25#
10@25#  These were hard.  See what happens when I'm not in the gym for 4 days.. bad sunni!!


Side lateral raises
3x15@10#

Rotator cuff thingy
3x15@10#

Upright rows
3x15@15 BB

Then I ran for 14 minutes at 4.7 mph
walked for 1 at 3.5 or some crap
ran another 6 at 4.6
I think 4.6 is better. Rich was telling me to legnthen my arms more and relax them.  

Bought running shoes over the weekend at Costco... feet feel pretty good so far.

Yesterdays food

shake
strawberries w/blueberries
came hom efor lunch had a burrito on white tort with chips.. threw the flower tort's and the chips AND the last drumstick out so I wouldn't eat them!
Had an entire package of chicken soup  for dinner.  STILL feels like there's something caught in my throat.  If I had tonsils, I'd swear that may be the problem.  Trying to ignor it... maybe it'll go away... 

Ski sign ups are tonight... should be an interesting addition to the ski thread...and I will be skiing this weekend... theme 60s/70s 

ta ta.. for now

Had


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Sweet!!!! me next, me next!!!!



1.  Get in car
2.  Drive like a bat out of hell
3.  Check in to the Hilton
4.  Call Suz
5.  Discuss  pleasure/punishment
6.  Proceed as discussed
7.  Return to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

June 11... STILL.

Just went to lunch... had a grilled cajun chicken sand on whole wheat and picked at a salad.  Had a protein bar before I left and I'm doing mexican food (Salad or tostada) for dinner before ski sign ups.

Man.... my eating sucks~!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 1.  Get in car
> 2.  Drive like a bat out of hell
> 3.  Check in to the Hilton
> ...



Gee it seems so formal.... can't we just do it in the parking lot???


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

Maybe.. how far are you from LAX?

Thinking about that "You pick the week, we pick the beach" special they have but have to depart from LAX.

I AM serious btw... how far?  Between you and that guy I was talking to on the phone when you were in the shower (I never did get to see him) I could find some way to get there!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Maybe.. how far are you from LAX?
> 
> Thinking about that "You pick the week, we pick the beach" special they have but have to depart from LAX.
> ...



From work depending on traffic... 40-60 minutes.  He's about the same time distance do to strret driving and freeway access... 
Hmmm you thinking of inviting us both????


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

Inviting you both for what?! 

I haven't seen him in over 20 years.. butt considering his profession, I don't think that's gonna matter! 

I'm being selfish... who can take me to the airport and house my car for a week!  BUTT.... we can kill two birds with one stone!!

Hey, at least I'm honest.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Inviting you both for what?!


Gee I'm not sure what I meant by that... Yatzee anyone???



> I'm being selfish... who can take me to the airport and house my car for a week!  BUTT.... we can kill two birds with one stone!!


 I know the rent payment would be well worth it.. hell the tip alone would cover a months storage.... but one I don't have room and two... I don't know what two is but I started off with "one" so I have to follow with "two"


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

OK - we're clearly not on tbe same page here.

I was thinking how could I drive to LA and get a lift to LAX to take this vacation... did you want to cum?  You're more than welcome.. but I don't think that the GF would really go for a whole week.... man, I don't think I could TAKE a whole week!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK - we're clearly not on tbe same page here.
> 
> I was thinking how could I drive to LA and get a lift to LAX to take this vacation... did you want to cum?  You're more than welcome.. but I don't think that the GF would really go for a whole week.... man, I don't think I could TAKE a whole week!!!



I love to cum!!! But not a cruise..  to many bathing suit clad women stuck on a ship floating in the middle of nowhere... I'd go nuts!! 

I knew you meant a ride to LAX.. I just couldn't store your car anywhere...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I love to cum!!! But not a cruise..  to many bathing suit clad women stuck on a ship floating in the middle of nowhere... I'd go nuts!!
> ...



I could try and find a home for it .. or I'd do long term parking and pay what... $500! 

I'd find a way.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

June 12

OK - Have to bump this up a notch.....

Went to ski sign ups last night... this weekend's gonna be awsome!!!

Mike (waaaay cute hotie) is driving up with me - his idea.. I'll post that whole conversation in the wakeboard thread.. it's quite funny..... in a nutshell... he KNEW about Bryan (new guy - potential b/f victim) and was harassing me last Tuesday (2 weeks before skiing) about driving up together.  (Mike has a g/f but sounds like it's not going right or something.... no one's ever met her.. whatever) so he wanted a ride, I himmed and hawed.. told him if I got a better offer than he's on his own... he got pissy.. I leveled with him and he KNEW the entire time I was thinking I may go up with Bryan... the bastard...So, now Mike's on a mission to make Bryan jealous.. just by driving up together.  No worries... I'm a really bad liar.. sometimes too honest for that matter...yea, probably a good thing.. damn it... and I won't make Bryan think that Mike and I are an item.  Bla Bla Bla.. do I have diarrhea of the mouth or what this morning!?  My journal.. your problem!  

Anyway... ski signups.. Bryan asked if I was on Terry/Jim's boat all weekend... and I said just Sunday.. so he asked if I wanted to be on his boat on Saturday.   Yup!

So, I'm with Bryan (got promise) on Saturday and with Mike (Ohhhh so nice to just look at) on Sunday.

Also, when the question for who could be the reporter came up, I volunteered... the room went "OooOooooohhh"  They've seen my work 

This should be an awsome weekend!

SO .. because I have to 'perform' this weekend.... I am doing a split program this week.. well... for the remainder anyway.  Should keep it up since I'm not in the the gym usually S/S/Mondays.

Question - Is there a best split routine.  I know there's a thread about it... but I'm thinking I want to do Abz Tues/Thurs with another part... but is it better to do Chest/Bis and Back/Tris... Abs with arms would be ideal ... for absolutely no reason whatsowever!  

Today was Back/Tri's

Low rows
15/12/120@80# (up from 70#)

Lat Pull downs
3x15@70 (I think I'm up here too)

Lat pull down reverse grip
3x15@60#

Bent over db rows
3x15@20#

Fred dropped a couple of plates on the floor - I told him it was because he was looking at my butt!!  

Extensions
15/12/10 w 5# plate

Tris'
Tricep push downs
3x15@80# with stright bar

Tricep push down with rope
superset'd (if that's even the right terminology) w/ extension
3x15@60# w/3X15@50#  (Last set it was 50 all the way.. I forgot to reset)

Close grip bench (I keep snagging my top with these... bar to close to Suz' boobies)
3x15@25# BB

Skull crushers
3x15@10#

Sealed DB extensions
3x15@20#

I ran....:::sound of Imperial Margarine:::  da da da da DAAAA 20 minutes straight... no stopping.  Getting the arms working.  Gettin' in the zoooone!

Hey - should I be doing MORE cardio that this??  Another 20 on a diff machine.  I tried to lift one thing I forgot yesterday, but couldn't do shit.  I think I'm working hard enough.. don't want to inhibit the recovery by doing tooo much!

AND... I have a dr's appt at 4 - I have little white bumbs on the back of my throat.  Indicitive of strep?  That's what I've been told.. so why don't I feel worse!!??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont know where you guys live, but it sure sounds like fun.
Care to share where you are?
I am a cold Canadian looking to relocate to the good old States.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I dont know where you guys live, but it sure sounds like fun.
> Care to share where you are?
> I am a cold Canadian looking to relocate to the good old States.



Bay Area - California!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

June 13, 2002

Thursday
Bi's/ Abz

I was awake at fuq'n 4 AM thinking about how to 'do' this weekend.... so I got up and was at the gym before 5

Incline curls
10/8/6 @20#

Cable skull crushers
15/12/10 @40#  (I LOVE these)

Cable low curls
3x10@20#

Straight bar cable curls
3x15@40#

Barbell curl
3x15@15#

Incline Crunches
3x15@15#
alternated with twists
first set not weighted - 33
last 2 weighted bar 33x2

Decline leg ups and hold for 15
3x15 no wt

Cable tick tocks
20@80#
18@90#
15@100#

Cable crunches
12@90#
12@100#
12@110  These are hard but I LOVE 'em!!

I ran 20 minutes... much easier to day.  I think the virus in my throat was pulling me down.

I'm in a sickening good mood today too


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

S-

I just wanted to drop by again and say that your one month difference pictures were great! You inspired me to really take a look at where i was & where i wanted to be-

so anyway, i tool some pix, posted them up, and we'll see how much I can whittle away and tone up in 30 days!

of course, I'll never so a thong the justice you do it 

be well-
tgk


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

sosunni- sorry about all the typing errors in that last post! I still have fat fingers, I guess.
Tom


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> S-
> 
> I just wanted to drop by again and say that your one month difference pictures were great! You inspired me to really take a look at where i was & where i wanted to be-
> ...



**Duplicate post from tgk's journal**


Tgk..... thank you SO much for that!!  

No one was more surprised than I was about that one month diff.  TO be honest, I started this 'serious' program - eating better, drinking less and actually being consistent in March.  I did exactly what you're doing... 'give me one month... JUST to see what I can do!' and Poof!!  I've actually dropped about 12-15 lbs and over all 2 inches everywhere.. at least.  Now, with my running that I'm learning to do, even more weight's coming off.

I knew one month wouldn't kill me and it allowed me to change some bad habits.

Glad I can be there... I'll keep an eye on you too.  Being accountable is a wonderful thing!!

Welcome!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> sosunni- sorry about all the typing errors in that last post! I still have fat fingers, I guess.
> Tom



Just live by my rule... if you can't spell something more than one way.. you have no sense of imagination!



Oh... and about the thong.... let ME sport that!     That's wrong for ANY man!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

I could wear one backwards and spill the goods all over the place.
I'd look like a human bow and arrow, with my own arrow cocked in the string.....

Did I just manage to say that using all of those words with their original meanings and still be a dirty bastard!!?!!??!

I'm struggling to keep the filth in my own journal.....


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> I could wear one backwards and spill the goods all over the place.
> I'd look like a human bow and arrow, with my own arrow cocked in the string.....
> 
> ...



Oh... you're gonna fit in here JUST fine!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

S-
Jes checkin in to see how you are doing.......

tgk


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 14, 2002)

June 14 - no gym today.... slept in... I was actually quite pooped... I DID have wine last night.  I had to go give Sherri the rundown on the Bryan thing.

Hmm..does he HAVE a personality.... the jury's still out.

If you're wondering what the fuq I'm talking about...there's a thread in open chat as to weather or not I will be getting any this weekend while skiing.

Have a wonderful weekend all.  I will be SURE to return with plenty to talk about and I'll bring the real camera (I think) to this weekend.

Q


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2002)

when you heading out?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 14, 2002)

w/in 30 minutes


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 14, 2002)

K peepes...... stay out of trouble.. I'm on my way!!

And.. for the record....

I miss Alboobiewhereareyou!  



Have a great weekend and... stay tuned!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I miss Alboobiewhereareyou!



Don't we all.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 17, 2002)

Yea....but some more than others!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Don't we all.


Not really


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_Not really


You're just jealous that all the beautiful women around here are yearning for ME.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> You're just jealous that all the beautiful women around here are yearning for ME.



Yearning?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

June 1j8 - Great leg workout.  I'll have to post it later

I did up the weight by 5-10 pounds to start so I'll be having walking issues tomorrow.

Feelin' like a girl... and hating it.    I hate it when I'm attracted to someone and can't tell so save my life if there.  Yes... I'm talkin' about Bryan.  I'm just stuck in this ... does he or doens't he stage!

FUQ

Now.. maybe I shouldnda done him.... but hey, we were both sauced.... it wasn't all me and it was in his tent this time... so it's not like he was freaked out or was going to freak out if anyone saw me there.

We did talk briefly Sunday... but only briefly.  I know I'm just freaking... but it's cause I'm not in control of this one.  I have no isssues getting some when I KNOW that's all I'm there for... but this... this just sucks!!!

I just want to crawl under a rock and make the next month go away!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 19, 2002)

Tuesday June 18 Legs

(I gotta stop drinking on Sundays.. I'm just TOAST on Mondays.  Partially the heat, the skiing and the alcohol is just killing me.

Smith squats 
15@60#   Upped 10#
15@70# 
15@80# 

Smith lunges 
15@40# Upped 10#
14@50# 
15@60# 

Quad machine 
15@44 
15@55 
12@66 OUCH!! 

Ham machine 
15@50#  Upped 10#
15@50#
12@50#

Inner thigh 
3x15@110# w/3x15@110# small presses 

Outter thigh - Forgot to do
Calves - Forgot to do

I have to make sure I'm on the treadmill that I want before big fat Jerry gets in there. 

Ran on Treadmill for 20 minutes.. HARD!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 19, 2002)

Wednesday June 19

My eating's not great.. but not terrible either.  

Abz/Shoulders 

Cable tick tocks 
20@90#  Upped 10#
20@100# 
20@110# 

Decline crunches 
3x20@15# 
w/ 3x35 wt'd twists 

Cable Crunches 
20@90# 
20@100# 
20@110# 

decline knee ups and hold 
3@20@0# w/ hold count to 20

Shoulders 
15@25# 
12@25# 
10@25# 

Rotator cuff thingy 
3x15@10# 

Side lateral raises 
1x10@15# Too heavy.. went back to 10#
2x10@10#

Upright rows 
15@15# BB
12@15#
12@15#

Serratus
2x15@70#

Ran 20 Minutes on treadmill.  Jerry took the one I wanted.  Dud just pounds on that thing cause he's so big!  Totally tyhrows off my concentration!

Need to up the cardio and eat less carbs/sugar.  Gonna be hard though.. doing the Blues Festival all weekend.. with none other than LINDA!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Good morning sugar, how is it going.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi everyone   I'm here.... I'm just having issues.. as you can tell in the FUQ thread!  Work's busy..  I'm trying not to get in trouble by being on this idiot box all afternoon.  It's just bad when my boss keeps walking by and see's butterfly's boobs or my ass on the screen.

I did do the gym this morning... Chest and was supposed to do bi's.. but my bi's were so blown out from chest... I didn't do much.  BUTT...  I did run for 25 minutes!!!

Thanks PB for being concerned and sending me a 'miss you' note.  I assure you I'm all ok.. just a little reclusive.. this 'guy' thing is bugging me.. (hate not being in control and now knowing where I stand!) and I typically revert inward rather than spout.  Besides... it's all personal and girly and ewww.... it's going on the hand written journal.

In a nutshell.. I'm a little bit of a mess.. but I'll pull out of it.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Sosunni


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ It's just bad when my boss keeps walking by and see's butterfly's boobs or my ass on the screen.



Does your boss know it's YOUR ass and if so, HOW?????


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Good morning Sosunni



Hi Fade... I miss your butt... I mean YOU!  

of course, if I'd log on, that would all change...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Does your boss know it's YOUR ass and if so, HOW?????



No.. .butt if he did.. he'd LIKE ti. 

He SOOO wants me!  It's cute.. he's 2 years younger than I and I can tell.. as others have said.. he SO has the hots for me!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

Uhm Susunni ... uh your tits are showing


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Uhm Susunni ... uh your tits are showing



You say that as if it were a problem.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

Uh Sosunni..... well??? You, Linda, pics???????


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Uhm Susunni ... uh your tits are showing



Of COURSE they are!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Of COURSE they are!!!



OH I can't believe I did that... I meant you aren't showing enough tits!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cum on bare em baby!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

woah cool, she is alive.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 25, 2002)

OK - I'm here for a sec.. enought to give you an update..... Thursday night??? I went to Suz???s house for a hot tub and WAYYYYYYY too much wine.  She said when she woke up, I was naked on her couch! J  Friday??? I drank wine at lunch.. just to get through the fuq???n day.  I know.. it???s wrong and bad an all that crap??? but it???s also over.  I drove to Linda???s for the Monterey Blue festival..we didn???t get to Monterey until after midnight??? and then talked until 2am!  We DID get up and ran on the street.  My knees sure felt that.  Then.. it was dancing from 11:30 am to 11:00 pm!  Lots of fun.. bad food??? good gin??? and I stayed away from the wine.  I have to lay off that crap??? it really is getting to me.. I presume because I???m eating less and drinking more??? BAD combo.  So I felt good that we ran that morning and did a lot of dancing.  Sunday, close to a repeat performance of satruday, except we were only there from 1-4.  The drive home was long and boring??? I didn???t get in until after 8.. then made burritos and scarfed since all I had all day was a shake for breakfast.  I ate too late??? too much and it was realllllly good.  

Monday??? skipped the gym like always??? Tuesday.. wait, that???s today??? I was going to go??? and didn???t sleep all that great.. it???s hot here.  So, after actually getting up and putting my gym clothes on.. stepping out of my room???. I changed my mind, took them back off, got back into bed and attempted to go back to sleep.  It was about 5:30 ??? I decided to get up.. put them BACK on and go run from home.  I did.. I went maybe ¾ of a mile??? felt it a little in my leg and then walked/ran the way back.  I am kinda disappointed in myself for not going to the gym consistently, I???ve only gone like 3 days a week for the last 3 weeks.  

Next week will be different.. I need to get back in the routine??? go on Sat mornings??? and then do fun stuff after.  Maybe I need to go at night too.. but really don???t want to.  I???m just afraid I???m going to lose progress and slip backwards.

Being super hard on myself for not doing as well as I was before.  Bad me!!!

My eating hasn???t been terrible though!  So??? I guess I should just shut the fuq up and deal.. get back tomorrow??? maybe get there a little earlier and double up like I did last week.

Work???s super busy??? and we just let another 5 people go.  I???m a little concerened spending time on here so that???s another reason why I???ve been out of the loop.  BUT, no worries, I???m around.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh... and if you're wondering... Bryan's been taken down a few notches.  I've heard that he's somewhat of a dog.  Suz doesn't care to be one of many.. but we'll see.  I did call and talk to him for 2 hours Friday while i was packing... and I'm done pursing... he knows where to find me and that I'm interested.  If he's interested.. now he can fuq'n prove it... I'm done.

Now .. Mike on the other hand...   Still has a girlfriend... but we're still buds!

Met a third contender this weekend...Tom... but he's like 26... do I break the new years resolution or don't I??

I swear I'm going to marry younger!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey gorgeous, nice to have you back.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey gorgeous, nice to have you back.



Hi Craig... I'll try and be more responsive... just hard with work... and my cube opens to the hallway for everyone to see!

How are things with the step-son... guess I could go peak in your journal and find out.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 25, 2002)

He is living with his dad right now, but he wants to get an apartment with two friends. Sounds good to me. Haven't heard from the Air Force yet. He started working full time 40 hours a week.

It is so much nicer now.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> He is living with his dad right now, but he wants to get an apartment with two friends. Sounds good to me. Haven't heard from the Air Force yet. He started working full time 40 hours a week.
> 
> It is so much nicer now.




I can imagine it is!  I'm happy that it's working that way for you.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 26, 2002)

Well??? didn???t do squat this morning??? and I have to quit kicking myself!!  I???ll get back on the hourse???. No PB... not you... (YET)

I had ski signups last night??? met Al and Viv for dinner.. didn???t eat though.  I had a shake at 4 .. thought that would be enough.. and I didn???t drink anything either.  Thought I???d be fine through the meeting etc.  Got home at about 9:30 and was starving!  Ate 2 burriotos and some chips??? bad??? bad.. but I didn???t have a beer with it!!

Got 3 more days of quarter end??? negotiations up the wazoo??? need to allow myself to be.. and be tired??? I???m on vacation for 2.5 weeks after next Wedndesday??? tempted to take pictures on Wednesday and then AFTER the 2 weeks. 

I???m not sure if I mentioned it??? Mom and I are going on a cruise to Bermuda at the end of August.  THAT???s good motivation.. that???s 2 months away!!!  I need to get some pictures of Bermuda to get me going.

SO.. skiing this weekend???. Didn???t see Bryan there.. but he may have signed up by mail.  He???s got an interview in DC on Thursday so he said he didn???t know if he was going to go or not.  I???m done pursing him??? if he???s interested??? he can fuq???n prove it!  I???m done.

So.. another day of work??? work.. no breaks at all???need to tan tonight.

OH??? for the Mardi Gras costume contest??? I ordered this:



Not quite sure what I???ll wear under it and feel fat at the moment and that I shouldn???t even wear it.  BUT, I???ll suck it in and not eat dinner (other than a shake) for the next few days and I???ll be good.

I also have pictures from the Mardi Gras.. I???ll post those ones with me in it on the wakeboard thread.  If you want to just go look??? go to www.fun-and-sun.org.  Click on sites at the bottom.. if you don???t see the links for steakfeed and 60s/70s, click on the link below that says you can???t see the links and that should take you there.


Happy Hump DAY!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Bermuda sounds great.  

How are you doing sugar, you don't sound too happy.  

Saw your pic in the WAKEBOARD thread, you may feel fat, but you sure don't look it.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Bermuda sounds great.
> 
> How are you doing sugar, you don't sound too happy.
> ...



Thanks Sweetie.

I'm ok really.. just stressed with work.  After this week, I'll snap back into things.  Just time and a place, that's all.

Thanks for checkin' up on me babe... all of you.  I know I've been on and off all week... for the last few really.. I need to get back in.. hopefully, I can get a run in tonight... at least it's something.

I'm glad I feel crappy when I don't go... it's a good motivator.

Ahh... I should start the count down for Bermuda.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OH??? for the Mardi Gras costume contest??? I ordered this:
> 
> 
> ...



I vote for "Nothing".


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Sussi-girl....I go and get sick....and you go and get a new guy....to make matters worse...hes a nice young thang!!!!  Go girl!!!!!  I hate winter!!!!!  Ended up in hospital!!!!!  Eh, I'll do almost anything to get a couple of days off work!!!!!  

SOOOOOO...you havent been a good girl and been to the gym heee????  Still hope for me.......Albob, If I promise to get better will I still get a lookin at the prize?????


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Albob, If I promise to get better will I still get a lookin at the prize?????



Look in the mirror sweetheart, you ARE the prize.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey honey......you just made my night!!!!!  Kinda went awol there for a while....not my idea of fun....but it kinda set me back a bit!!!  Need one of those lovely tittie-squeezes your soooo good at!!!  And for all those non-Aussie speaking people out there...it means a great big hug!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_    And for all those non-Aussie speaking people out there...it means a great big hug!!!!!



That's not what you told me last time!!!   Was out of touch myself last week.  Went to Texas but didn't even have time to drop in and surprise Craig.    I'm outta here in a couple of minutes to teach a Spinning class.  Have fun and I'll yak at ya' soon.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

Albob, Were you in San Antonio.  

I could have sent my stepson with you.  



> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> Look in the mirror sweetheart, you ARE the prize.



Hey Essy, what he said. You are the prize sweetheart.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Albob, Were you in San Antonio.
> 
> I could have sent my stepson with you.



I may be dumb but I'm not STUPID!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> I may be dumb but I'm not STUPID!!!



   Alright you got me there.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 2, 2002)

July 2, 2002....

Hi everyone!!  

So, I'm NOT back in the gym yet... haven't been since the 26th but I'm still doing ok.  Eating's doing better than it could so that's a good thing.  I DID wake up early... and then did that nasty contemplation 'should I go ... or sleep more' and the sleep one won.  No biggie... I'll try again tomorrow am.  I had wine last night too which may be why.

Did get home from sking until 11:45 Sunday which made yesterday a   v e r y   l o n g   d a y .... BUT... tomorrow's a new day, I'll get it in then and be back on track.

I'll update the weekend in the other thread... it was awsome... dress went over wonderfully.. only wore the bra for a short time and yes... I became canvas once again for the flourscent latex paint.

Gee, sounds like I do Hedo every other weekend.

OH.. and there may be ANOTHER boy  and this one's really pretty!!  

So - Tuesday,  have no boss today... and my goal... waste time on IM and catch the hell up!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_OH.. and there may be ANOTHER boy  and this one's really pretty!!



To call a guy a "Pretty Boy" usually isn't a compliment.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

I disagree, if a female that looked as good as Sosunni was calling me pretty I could handle it just fine.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> To call a guy a "Pretty Boy" usually isn't a compliment.



It's a good thing in my world!!!

He's a doll!!  (better?)  Dark hair, dark eyes... GREAT teeth... cute bod... he's just a cutie pie.

Bryan can fuq off!! 

And HI BOOBIE!!!!  How my little bunt cake today?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_And HI BOOBIE!!!!  How my little bunt cake today?



Just full of sweet cream filling.  Wanna taste?


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Just full of sweet cream filling.  Wanna taste?



What a co-inc-i-dinq... me too!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

Before I offer to taste it I need to ask, who's?


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Before I offer to taste it I need to ask, who's?



Mine ya ding dong!!   and I'll bet mine's sweeter than yours!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Mine ya ding dong!!   and I'll bet mine's sweeter than yours!!



Now THAT'S a bet I'm willing to take.   Even if I lose............I WIN!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd have to agree there.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 3, 2002)

July 3 - I'm STILL a loser!!    No gym... going on whay 10 days... or some crap.

I don't think they're open tomorrow... have to be at Mike's for a bbq at Noon... I get to meet his girlfriend... and promised I'd play nice.  

I'll start back Friday... go all weekend and be back on track on Monday... I hope.  I have to get back... I'm just feeling kinda ewww....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2002)

but you look great!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I don't think they're open tomorrow...



*SSSSSSSSSSSSSMACK!!!!!!!!!  * 

OK, now that you've been thoroughly biatch slapped, get your pretty little ass off the chair and outside to DO something.  Even if you just go for a walk it's better than sitting there and whining.  "OOOOOH poor me, the gym is closed so I can't work out."  BULLLLLLLSHIAT!!!!!!!  You don't have to be in the stinkin' gym.  Besides, we all know the only reason you go there is to get your fill of eye candy.  Fine, you're addicted to eye candy, just open up "The Tome of the Unknowns" and take a gander at that lucious hunk of meat.  

(If nothing else you'll lose some weight from   )


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey woman!
I just got my fat ass back into the gym, you better too!
Your good feelings will again flow a couple days after you get back into your groove!

I just made a bet with my friend's wife, that in three months, I have to be down 10 lbs and she has to be down 15. Why more for her? Well, first of all, it's my contest. I make the rules.

Second of all, she is more wanting to just burn fat, where as I am wanting to both burn and build.

I was on the phone the other night with her going over the details of our now annual scuba diving trip to Cozumel, when she went into the standard bitching about her weight. Now me, being the ever so sensitive guy I am was wondering how I get her to shut the fuq up and stop the whining.....

So, I got her to focus on a three month stretch to do her best.
Could be a good thing. She told me that she is basically 'pimping' me out to some of the girlfriends at her kick boxing class...I guess she told a couple girls of the competition. Now, I look like a truely caring and sensitive guy to her friends...when all I wanted to do was get the info for the trip and get backto my friend to see if we were playing paintball this weekend....


Great pix, by the way! You look great! Looks like you've got some good friends!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_ get backto my friend to see if we were playing paintball this weekend...



Just played a couple of weeks ago and had an absolute BLAST.  Killed the SHIAT out of my boss almost every game.  He even asked the stupid question, "Why's everybody shooting at me?"  What an idiot.  Played for 4 hours and only got killed once.  Bastard hit me on a dead run, right in the side of the neck.   I love that game.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

""Why's everybody shooting at me?" "
becasue, as Murphy's Law of War Dictates: Friendly fire...isn't!

I'm on a paintball team. We went to a tournament in Oklahoma for a redo of D-Day. Was pretty cool, but our team wasn't utilized the way we should have been.
We have practice this Saturday and the weekend after next, we are going on another tournament.
I am still having to bum my weapon off my buddy.

this is a pic of us the morning the tournamnet began. I'm in the second row, on the right, sunglasses on. Handsome bastard, ain't I?

This is our site. I haven't been updated into the site yet. 
http://www.sunspiders.com/

see? I still get use outta all those BDUs!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Burner02*
> 
> I just got my fat ass back into the gym, you better too!



Hey Burner, this is not a good thing to say to a woman.  

Now a guy knows that the word fat is referring to you, but a woman will twist this every way possible.  

So, are you saying I'm fat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

yeah, silly me. I'm sure she will let me know about it real quick like and in a hurry.
Hows this for an edit:

:I just got my fat ass back in the gym, you need to get your lean, desireable, muscular, wish it was in my hands right now, able to crack a walnut ass back in as well?

any better?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

I think you made a good come back there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm all about sensitivity!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Hey Burner, this is not a good thing to say to a woman.
> ...



So... I will again notify you that I am YES a woman... NO not fat and I don't care HOW you look at it... my ass will be in the gym tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah, silly me. I'm sure she will let me know about it real quick like and in a hurry.
> Hows this for an edit:
> 
> ...





spanks sweets


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

How is it going beautiful.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

Wahoo!
Ms. Hottie IS still alive and kicking!
How'd your weekend go?
Good?


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 8, 2002)

OK, so tomorrow morning??? I???m off.  I woulda gone this morning???. But this dark, very pretty boy was next to me??? and well, I  just couldn???t tear myself away???.. but hey.. I got a PB workout!!!  

So??? where have I been???. 

I???ve updated you on the skiing one, right?  I???ve been skiing, juggling men??? a little???. And since this past weekend was the first weekend in a month I was home, I cleaned my little heart out, mowed the lawns, vacuumed, cleaned bird cages, removed my law bower blade??? not to be confused with my razor blade!  And I made dinner for a boy last night??? 

If it???s not 250 degrees out, I???d LIKE to hit the gym after work??? but I may just skip it until tomorrow morning??? and hit it HARD.  I???ll try and do SOMETHING tonight though??? don???t want to upset boobie.. he might bust something or spin a nut!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> How is it going beautiful.



Thanks Craig, I'm doing ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL  today.  

Looking forward to getting back on the wagon... got Burmuda coming up in a month... not to mention my 39th bday!!

I'll snap back to where I was in no time!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

That is great.  

Boobie is in San Antonio this week. He was supposed to get with me so we could get together, but he didn't today. Maybe he will email me when he gets in town tomorrow.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 8, 2002)

Well... tell him I'm oilling up for him..... 

Can you imagine... I'd be like a bar of soap.....uppp... there she goes


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

I will tell him, I hope he gets a hold of me. It would be fun to have lunch with Alboobie.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

Burmuda?  I thought you were Hedo bound?


----------



## Dero (Jul 8, 2002)

So ya gonna get dat cute touche of your's in da gym????
Hiya Sosunni!!Long time no see/talk.
Sounds like life is good...
Yak to ya later!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

yo dero!
You workin?


----------



## Dero (Jul 8, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Becoming ONE with nature...Riding everyday,well almost.
I don't start working again 'til July 19 to the 28 then I'm OFF 'till 
mid september.
Man,I love it!!!
Bring on da heat!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

where can I sign up for such a job ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

yeah.....ditto here.I want an app!
Gimme a bike, too!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Burmuda?  I thought you were Hedo bound?



Uhhh... with my MOM!?   Utt... NOT  

Talk about being scarred for life!

Na... I've got 2 weeks off as of Friday but I'm not going anyhwere.   My friend may fly me somwhere... Mexico, Vegas - we haven't decided.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 8, 2002)

I can tell you right now, I'm not going to the gym after work.  I'm wayyyyy to sleepy and the heat's gonna make it worse.

I'll go tomorrow... I swear!!  I have to.. I can't stop now!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

no gym? BAd So!
BAD!
I think a punishment is in order here...now what to do.......
fellas? What would be a suitable punishment for our very own and most favored Sosunni for skipping a workout? 
Taking ideas!


----------



## Dero (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I can tell you right now, I'm not going to the gym after work.  I'm wayyyyy to sleepy and the heat's gonna make it worse.
> 
> I'll go tomorrow... I swear!!  I have to.. I can't stop now!



Too sleepy,too hot????NO EXCUSES!!!
I bet if you go after work you will feel more awake than you do now!!!Pump some oxygene in dat head of your's,sleep during the day= oxygene deprevation!!!Good air in da office?
Heat,hmmmmm,If I offered you some OTHER kind of cardio I bet you'de go for it,HOT OR NOT!!!!


       
M O T I V A T I O N !!!!Don't run away from it!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

you get her, Dero!
Wait, you tell her...I'll go and get her!
ok, we'll BOTH go get her....she'll like that!
Of course...you'll have to pedal like mad...I'm CLOSER!


----------



## Dero (Jul 8, 2002)

Just trying to help...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey SO!
Did ya go or not?
I did....getting back on track again. I think I over did it a bit. Was on my 3rd exercise, when I got the queasy feeling...so I called it a night. Guess I sort of let my enthusiasm get the better of my abilities.....
How'd your work out go?


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

You guys are too cute 

No didn't go... I did pick up some 10 - db's and did some shoulders since Shoulders is supposed to be my Monday deal.  Trying a new split, so to speak.
Mondays - Shoulders - I like shoulders so this could be motivating
Tuesdays - Abz and Tris's (Or Bi's)
Wednesdays - Legs - longer prog... 
Thursdays - Abz and Bi's (or Tri's depending on Tuesday)
Friday - back or chest... if I ski that weekend, I'll do chest.. since I work back out when  ski. 
Saturday if I Don't ski, will be chest and back will be Fridays since it's a short prog.
Run everyday for 20 min minimum... I hope

Ordered a big old bottle of Glutimine - EAS's Cytovol... I don't remember the scopper being so big and taking so much, but maybe they changed it. Also ordered 90 days worth of Betagyn... I have shakes... need to order more Hydroxicut today... unless someone talks me out of it.  I like that stuff for appetite suppressment more than anything.. that and caffine in the morning.

So, July 8 - 

Military press
3x15@10# (it's all I had at home)

Side lateral raises
3x15@10#

Upright rows
3x15@10#

Then roommate came home and I felt like a dorkus... so I stopped there.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

And... drum roll please

I'M BAAAAAACKKKKKKKKK


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Welcum back babe  Nice avay


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Great to have you back sugar.


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

From where...?
Where d'you go?
SORRY no Drums... 
Hiya Sosunni!!!!
I know...Was pulling yar leg,did it feel good?
HOW WAS DA GYM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

wow. hydroxy cut gives me the shakes....too beaucoup. (full metal jacket)

Why feel lek a dorkus? Is your roomie in shape? If she gies ya any lip...just ask her to keep up with ya!
Is she cute? Id so...I'll come out there and giver her an attitudinal adjustment real quik like and in a hurry!
I'm a friend. I'd be willing to these things for you!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

And... drum roll please

I'M BAAAAAACKKKKKKKKK ~~~

Tuesday, July 9 - Abz/Tri's and Cardio

Cable Tick Ticks
20@100#
2-0@110#
20@120#

I thought I started at 80 or 90#... but forgot the wt starts at 20#, not 10 - can't wait to feel THAT tomorrow!  Woo Hoooo

decline crunches
3x20@15#

w/

Twists 3x30 w/wt'd bard

Decline leg lifts with 10 second hold
3x20

Cable Crunches
20@80#
20@90#
20@100#

Bring on the soreness!!!

Tris'

Tricep cable pushdown with rope combined with reverse extensions... thingys.. whatever

3x12@40 pushdown
with turning around elbows at ears extensions.. what are those called (I don't like this new keyboard!) 
3x12@40# reverse extensions

Tricep push down with straight bar
3x12@30 - Didn't like these on the lat machine this time.  Usually it's fine the the cable was sticking.

Close grip bench press
3x12@15# may need to up wt next week

Skull crushers
3x12@10#  May need to up wt next week

Ran - 20 minutes, 4.6 mph... NO STOPPING!!  I WAS amazed that I could actually do it after not doing it for a while!!  

I'm on vacation after Thursday.. we'll see if I .. no, I WILL be keeping this up.  

Need new before pics... maybe before I take off for work today.

  Happy Tuesday!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wow. hydroxy cut gives me the shakes....too beaucoup. (full metal jacket)
> 
> Why feel lek a dorkus? Is your roomie in shape? If she gies ya any lip...just ask her to keep up with ya!
> ...



Hey, are we using the same keyboard or what!?!?

I can take 3 hydroxicuts and I'm good.  Used to be 2... but I'm curiuos about the opinions of others on that and Xendrine... I think if I recall correctly, Dero HATES hydroxicut.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey girl....Im on that stuff too...only mine isnt as potent!!!  Hydro that is....

Good to see ya back at it...so whats the goss on the man front????  Come on girl.....details...details.....!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Darlin', if we were on the same keyboard..that wold mean I was in near proximity to you...and I would be distracted by your beauty...and we wouldn't get anything accomplished....


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have never tried Hydroxycut. I use liquid clenbutrx by VPX sports. Awesome stuff, makes me sweat big time. It is a little pricey though.


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Hey, are we using the same keyboard or what!?!?
> ...


I said dat????
I never touched da stuff,what is it???
I think you got me mixed up with somebody else...
I'm da one with da long hair,speaks french,live up in Iglloland,rides a bike...
HI SUE,Yup tha's moi!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey girl....Im on that stuff too...only mine isnt as potent!!!  Hydro that is....
> 
> Good to see ya back at it...so whats the goss on the man front????  Come on girl.....details...details.....!!!!



Yea... there's something going on on the man front....   Not sure I should talk about it..... but WTF! 

It's the guy 'da' ... did I mention.... OH, I just realized no one knows what I'm talking about... I thought I posted about 'da' on the Waterski thread...  I'll do that this morning.

He's pretty.. REALLY pretty.  Need to drop off those pics and see if I got a good one of him or not.  His name is Dan... and I'm sure one of these days, he'll probably end up reading all the shit I've done and just smile!

My body has a new nick name... DPG... Dan's Playground!  AND.. he thinks I'm eye-candy... I think I'll keep him. 

Specs - 

33 (Over the 30 year old limit!!)
Currently a certified flight instructor
previously an airline mechanic in commercial airlines
never married
currently living with parents but has $ for the down and is just looking for the right house... in the town where I live!
6 year old daughter - mom and daughter live next door!!  Says one of the most important things about a partner is they HAVE to get along with his daughter's mom.  Makes sense to me.. and if I can get along with phycho bitch from hell... She'll be a piece of cake!!!
and he's really just nice to look at!!
nice bod... shaves his chest and arms I think, dark hair, dark eyes... cute little white butt  ... he's not been in the gym for a while.. but went back on Sunday!  We talked about how important it is for both partners to be into it equally as much for it to really work.  Keep having conversation about the next 30 years and if this goes long term etc... 

Essy... he's just really nice, doesn't make me uncomfortable or nervous, has his shit together and seems to be a good guy.  Time will tell... I'm a little reluctant.. but you know what... I deserve nice... and it's about fuq'n time I let nice happen instead of saying 'he's too nice' ... we'll see.  A little cautious... we both want to go slow and he's got some unresolved business with a gal he's been dating.... his problem.  Now, there's just more of a reason to resolve it.  He seems very into me.. loves the fact that I'm so comfortable in my own skin.... hell, he watched another guy paint my boobs at the last ski weekend... and he had no issues with that.. or my being just me.  Just kinda cool... and different.

I'll get pictures soon, I swear.... Man, I'll never be able to tell him about this site... he'll see me being a girl!!  

OK - gotta get dressed and get to work... but I'll be back on ... I need to update the ski one with what happenned 2 weeks ago.. it was AWSOME!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I said dat????
> I never touched da stuff,what is it???
> ...



Hmmm... brain fart!?

ME.. not you!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sue,

He sounds really nice, I am so so happy for you.  

and if you didn't already know this all of us guys here think you are eye candy also.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Sue,
> 
> He sounds really nice, I am so so happy for you.
> ...




Thanks Craig... I honestly think if it wasn't for you guys and all the positive attention... I'd still be in that sluggish place... I've grown a lot as an individual with the help of all of you.

Some times I just don't think I'm that hot... but when I opened the door on Sunday evening wearing a black tank and white shorts... and his response was "wow"... it was nice... 

Like I said, I have no idea if it will go anywhere.. but I'm going to enjoy the ride...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

"wow" the ultimate girl compliment from a guy!
Let's face it:
"My gawd, you are the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on in my entire life!"
Is just too long for that moment!
Now, maybe after he has collected himself and adjusted to being in the presence of such living art, such words my be spoken, or something involving comparing your beauty to that of the setting sun...
Wow just about covers everything in one neat, tidy package!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "wow" the ultimate girl compliment from a guy!
> Let's face it:
> "My gawd, you are the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on in my entire life!"
> ...



Thanks Burner.... the funny thing was.. and y'all don't know the story yet, I know...(writing it now)... I met him (June 28th) Friday night... he was in my tent all weekend and I skiied with him from Noon on Sunday until 9pm... I don't go make myself pretty while I'm up there... I'm skiing - not looking for Mr. Right... so him seeing me all clean and pretty.... it's just cool!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

OK, did talke pictures this morning.... ignor my face! 

I have slipped a little... this are a little too close up tho... but it's a place to start so I can compare every 2 weeks or so.

Goal one:  39th BDay still.... and Boobie's 40th Bday

Goal tw:  August 25 - Bermuda


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

#2

Not likin' my ass!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

Who's your daddy......

(I just like how that sounds.... no reason other than that)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

1st, I'll have you know that I WAS THE FIRST to view your pics.....
2nd...damn...hubba hubba!
Then, if ya do not like yer ass...bring it on over to me..and I'll give it a close up and personal inspection of it!

And if this pretty boy doens't pan out for you.....I'll be right out!
You are doing GREAT, Sue! Keep it up!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

That is a really really nice bikini.   I know it has nothing whatsoever to do with what is inside the bikini.  

Well if you fell off the horse so to speak for a couple of weeks you sure didn't fall very far.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

What is it with women and their ass, a guy could be drooling all over it, wanting to devour it, and all she would be thinking is how much she doesn't like it.  

Don't make me come up there and smack it.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> What is it with women and their ass, a guy could be drooling all over it, wanting to devour it, and all she would be thinking is how much she doesn't like it.
> 
> Don't make me come up there and smack it.



Uhh... I think that position's currently being filled   The smacking part.. not the ass part.. well.....

Actually, I'm not that bad with it.. it's just there... and protrudes.. I don't think it's BIG really.. just it COULD be smaller.

Dan was quite releived that I don't have concerns about how much I weigh.... and I don't.  I don't own a scale and although I do watch what I weigh.. meaning I weigh myself... I don't WATCH what I weigh... I'll be what I am.  I watch my clothes.. that's it.

So.. I appreciate that y'all don't think I've fallen far... and I really haven't... BUT, running this morning, I could feel my belly jiggle... and it will be back, I'm sure.  Backed off on the drinking.. at least last night   I'm good.  I'm back and I'm happy!  Oh... and I was happy before.. just not around... life was taking over.

Oh.. this is cute... I went to the gym this morning... first time since end of June...  and saw Tommy and Fred (Fred's the guy that thought I was gay) and just said out loud "Don't I look familiar!?"  Fred was so happy I was back... Tommy just asked where I'd been... a few other people throughout the morning said "welcome back"... it's nice to be loved!  Then.. .. I'm doing my tick tocks... and look at Fred and say "You missed me hunh".. he came over and hugged me!!  Wayyyyy too funny!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 1st, I'll have you know that I WAS THE FIRST to view your pics.....


Stalker!  


> 2nd...damn...hubba hubba!
> Then, if ya do not like yer ass...bring it on over to me..and I'll give it a close up and personal inspection of it!
> 
> And if this pretty boy doens't pan out for you.....I'll be right out!
> You are doing GREAT, Sue! Keep it up!



Thanks Babe.... I'm really not beating myself up too bad... I think the time off was good.. gave myself time to recover... since I haven't been really taking time off... skiing or working out... but, I'm on vacation after thursday for 2 weeks... and plan on really pushing it then... gee.. should I push it more than I usually do??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Stalker?!?!? ouch baby, very ouch....

remember, more is not necessarily better. You will, however have time for the two a day workouts....am cardio and pm work outs...or if this new guy is close....a second dose of pm 'cardio'...


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Stalker?!?!? ouch baby, very ouch....
> 
> remember, more is not necessarily better. You will, however have time for the two a day workouts....am cardio and pm work outs...or if this new guy is close....a second dose of pm 'cardio'...



You know I'm kidding about the stalker comment... 

I won't work out twice a day... it's supposed to be 105 today and 110 tomorrow... night time in THAT gym is bad enough WITHOUT 100+ degrees!

I can,however, pay more attention to form OR do other active stuff... pm cardio.. whatevet you want to call it!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

how about looking at it this way.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

You're so good to me!

Now I wish I WAS standing farther back... but the worse I think I look now.. the better I'll be in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

I am sorry to say sweetie, but you were looking pretty lean and mean in the blue. Hot damn.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

ditto-
your abs were starting to get that sexy line going on....I almost jkumped in the car and make that 1200 mile run to have you for myself!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> how about looking at it this way.








Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!I see da changes!!!Looking good!!! 
Da is one lucky fellow to have such a playground!!!!
Mmmmmmmmmgood!!! 
Keep it UP,Sosunni!!!He,he...


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks guys... that's just it.. I like the Blue better too!!

I'll be back... just you wait... 2 weeks!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh.. and I should add... I'm doing abs twice a week now... 

Gotta keep the playground well manicured!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 10, 2002)

July 10 - Legs and cardio

Can't write it now... but i DID go this morning!!  I'm gonna be hurtin' tomorrow... I didn't back off on the weight I stopped at... BUT.... that's ok... I'll live through it.

Still ran 20 minutes too!!!    Woo Hoooo


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

good job, better not slack off anymore girlie.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 11, 2002)

Yea, that's certainly not my intention!  I have a bermuda trip I have to remember to get ready for!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 11, 2002)

July 11 - Abz and Bis and cardio.  Place holder, I'll update later.

I almost didn't go!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I almost didn't go!!!



and why the fuq not?  does your gym have AC?  if so it's probably cooler there than your house. It's hot as hell around here lately.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> and why the fuq not?  does your gym have AC?  if so it's probably cooler there than your house. It's hot as hell around here lately.



They're A/C doesn't do squat.  (No  pun intended  )  That's one reason why I won't go after work.. besides it smells like bad feet by then!

I WENT!.. that's all that matters, right!? 

Hey - this guy's cute!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

true true, you go today?


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> They're A/C doesn't do squat.  (No  pun intended  )  That's one reason why I won't go after work.. besides it smells like bad feet by then!
> ...


Ya think dat little banana is cute???

Sosunni!!!
Got sumthing to show ya!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

What..you wanna show her YOUR little banana too?????


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

You got it Burner...Suck on dat tomatoe!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

How's it going, my friend?
Ya know, it's amzing how IO can 'waste' an entire 12 hour shift....mixed in with an occasional little bit of work....


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

You mean IM????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

yep-
ya know, I used to go to some other site a long time ago...(not forum) that was also a great way to kill a shift...but I, uh...got into trouble with that one...it wasn't even a bad site....really!

I at least learn stuff here...


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

What ???YOU in trouble????
Ha!
He,he...I know I get in trouble all da time!
Yes,you're right about learning stuff here,it never ends...
It's da place to be!!!
Hmmm,where's Sosunni?
Have not seen any plans for this weekend,no wild and crazy weekend on da lakes!!!
Anyway...Here we go crowding her journal...
I wonder if she's been at da gym today,she BETTER!!!!
Otherwise she will not hear da end from some of us!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

yeah, we'll all gang up on her!
Of course, she's getting pretty fit..I bet she's scrappy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

well, HEY! my relief just showed up! I'm SO OUTTA HERE!
...straight to the squat rack...


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

Tata!!!
Enjoy da weekend!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Ya think dat little banana is cute???
> 
> ...


----------



## Dero (Jul 19, 2002)

Glad you liked it...Remember,expect da unexpected when dero is around.... 
Anyway,glad to hear you're alive,STILL!!!!!He,he...
You had me worried there!!!!
Thought ,maybe your stacker,yes dat bitch...OK 'nuff said!
Take care,where ever you are...
WE NEED MORE PICS !!!
ANOTHER COLOURED BIKINI!!!!!!
   :bounce:


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_WE NEED MORE PICS !!!
> ANOTHER COLOURED BIKINI!!!!!!
> :bounce:



Better still.......................NO bikini!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 22, 2002)

OK!!!
I second da motion!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 24, 2002)

OK - I'm not giong to back up.. I'll post what I HAVE been doing here:

July 9, 2002

Abz/Tris 

Cable tick tocks 
20@100# 
20@110# 
20@120# 

Decline crunches 
3x20@15# 

w/ 3x30 twists wt???d bar

Decline bench straight knee ups w/10 sec hold 

Cable Crunches 
20@80# 
20@90# 
20@100# 

Triceps

Rope tri push downs combo
3x12@40# and do reverse direction

Tricep pushdown w/bar
3x12@30#

Close grip Bench press
3x12@15#

Skull crushers
3x12@10#

Ran 20 minutes (walked for 3) at 4.6 mph

Good start for not being here for 5 weeks!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 24, 2002)

Happy B-day baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

XXX 
PB


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 24, 2002)

July 10, 2002

Legs 

Smith squats 
15@60# 
15@70# 
15@80# 

Smith lunges 
15@40# 
15@50# 
15@60# 

Quad machine 
15@44 
12@55 
10@66

Ham machine 
3x15@50# 

Calves
3x15@45# (weak)

Inner thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x25@99# small presses 

Outter thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x25 @99 small presses 

Abs sore from yesterday~!  Woo Hoo

Ran 4.8 mph - 20 minutes


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 24, 2002)

Didn't go the 11th, skied 12/13 never go on Mondays' the 14th....

July 15

Shoulders

Milatary Press  
15/12/10@25# 

Rotator cuff thingy 
3x15@10#

Upright rows 
3x15@20 BB

Side lateral raises 
3x15@10#

Serratus
3x15@70#

Ran 20 minutes ??? 4.8 mph


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 24, 2002)

July 16 - didn't go

July 17 (mommy's birthday!) Tris/Abz and Legs

Triceps

Tricep pushdown w/bar
3x12@40#

Close grip Bench press
3x12@15#

Skull crushers
3x12@15#

Rope tri push downs combo
3x12@40# and do reverse direction

Abz

Cable tick tocks 
20@100# 
20@110# 
20@120# 

Decline crunches 
3x20@15# 

w/ 3x30 twists wt???d bar

Decline bench straight knee ups w/10 sec hold 
W/ reverse crunches 3x15 no wt

Cable Crunches 
20@100# 
20@110# 
20@120# 

Legs 

Smith squats 
15@60# 
15@70# 
15@80# 

Smith lunges 
15@40# 
15@50# 
15@60# 

Quad machine 
15@44 #
12@55 #
10@66#

Ham machine 
3x15@50# 

Inner thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x30@99# small presses 

Outer thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x30 @99 small presses 

Calves 
15@90# 3 positions  

Ran 20 minutes at 4.7/4.8 mph


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9418


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Happy B-day baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XXX
> PB



Thanks for remembering sweetheart!!!  

The good news... I feel like I'm more like 29 than 39....

The better news... I'm simply happy!  

The bad news.... I don't have time to waste on here... when I get back to work I will!!  I swear!!  That's next tuesday... so mark your calendars!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 24, 2002)

July 18, 2002 Back and Chest

Flat Bench press
15@10#/15#/20# (plates ??? not counting bar weight)

Incline Flies
3x15@20#

Decline bench press
15@bar wt/5#/10#

Decline flies
15/12/10@15#

Pec Dec
1x15@30#
2x15@40#

Back

Lat pull down
15/12/10@70#

Lat Pull down reverse grip
15/12/10@60#

Low Rows
15/12/10@80#

One arm bent over rows
15/12/10@20#

Back extensions
3x15@5# plate


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 24, 2002)

You look like a tight 29 !!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9418



Thanks Kuso.. I knew it woulda been up there.. just didn't have time to go find it.

Thanks for being the FIRST to remember it... and the first to see my ass!! 

S


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, believe me...the pleasure was ALL mine   

Hope you had a great day


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

hey there sweetie ... how are ya?


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 26, 2002)

July 19, skied
July 20 Didn't go
July 21-23 went to Oregon

July 24 - the BIG 39... and I AM NOT 4 months older than DG!!!!

Legs 

Smith squats 
15@60# 
15@70# 
15@80# 

Smith lunges 
15@40# 
14@50# 
15@60# 

Ham Machine
3x15@50#

Quad machine 
15@44#
15@55#
15@66#

Inner thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x30# small presses 

Outter thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x30 small presses 

Calves 
15@90# - 3 positions 

Shoulders

Military Press
3x15@25# 

Rotator cuff thingys
3x15@10#

Upright Rows
3x15@20#BB

Side lateral raises 
3x15@10# 

Forward Raises  
15/12/10@10# 

Serratus
3x15@70#

Ran 20 minutes 4.8 MPH 



Dan took me to Carson City for my Bday... and I flew most of the way home!   That's weird.... but it was fun...  Things are progressing nicely and the details... well, there's some things that only go in the hand written journal! 

BUTT... so far... he's a keeper!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey there sweetie ... how are ya?



Hey NT... things are good... real good.

Looking forward to going back to work and getting the regular schedule back... I like this whole vacation thing but staying up until 4 am really makes it difficult to go to the gym at 5 AM!

BUT... it's all good and worth it!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 30, 2002)

OK ??? Vacation is officially over??? and I need to get back on the wagon!  Don't feel that bad... I did SOME stuff and well, my cardio's up even though I've not been to the gym 5 days a week   Gonna try and take measurements this morning... and pics and begin a new challange for myself since this IM challange is officially over... BUT... not sure if I'll keep this journal.. but I think I may start a new one... just for the fuq of it.

Hard getting up at 5 this morning after NOT doing that for over 2 weeks??? but I did??? and it was hard but it???s done!!

Dan???s motivating??? just because he???s so into me it seems??? I just DIG that!!

Incline curls 
12/10/9 @20# 

Barbell curl 
3x15@20# BB

Cable skull crushers 
3x15@40# (I LOVE these) 

Cable low curls 
3x15@20# 

Straight bar cable curls 
3x15@40# 

Ran 4.8 mph ??? 23 minutes 213 cal 1.83 miles 
X-Robics - 20 minutes, 4 plates, 249 Cal BFL Style sorta

Gonna try and keep track of food too???

5:30 am 2 Hydroxi-Cut
5:45 ??? 6:30 ??? Glutimine
7:30 ??? Betagen


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2002)

I hear that ... a regular schedule is good.  What's new?  We haven't heard from ya in a while ...


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I hear that ... a regular schedule is good.  What's new?  We haven't heard from ya in a while ...



Hi NT... lets see if I can't get y'all caught up at leaset a little while I'm making my lunch.  I had to come home as I needed my cell phone - left on the night stand - and the movie that Sherri and I are to watch during the dinner she's going to make me.

I've been good.  Work gets really busy the last month of the quarter... March, June, Sept and Dec.  So, June, I sucked up, focused on what I could with regard to working out and had my outlet be more the ski club than anything.  The last 2 weeks, I think I didn't log on here at all.

Boys keep popping out of the wordwork since I said I was ready to maybe start a relationship with someone.  It's funny.. with me it's all opposite... when I DON'T want a relationship, it doesn't happen... when I do..t hey're just everywhere!!

So, you know about Bryan.. well, I was doing all the work there with regard to contacting etc... so I decided I didn't WANT to do all the work and decided to move on.  Then I met this guy that works with the Blues Band I went to see with Linda... he just didn't have enough to bring to the table, so I passed on that... and then I met Dan.    I'm not saying or determining wheather he's all right for me or not.. but so far, he's man enough, he's funny enough, he's kinky enough  he's independent enough, he works enough (for being unemployed) and he's just ... enough. It's kinda cool.  He's totally into me.. loves my bod... about as much as I do  and I feel like I'm being rewarded for all the shit I've put up with and the work I've done physically and mentally with my being.. inner and outter.  I'm just in a good place right now... and maybe thus, the need to reach out didn't exist as it once did.  But, since I did do the gym this morning, Im' going to log on each morning to log my stuff as I did before.  Once I get a decent picture of the two of us, I'll post it.

Birthday was great... I flew a plane!!  Me.. I... yea.. ME!  I keep saying that and can't believe it myself.  

So... potstickers (not 'authorized' food but I have to get them out of the house, so I'm eating them in the middle of the day) are almost done, I'm already late for work... I've gone through about 510 of my 580 emails... I may have time to log on later today.

How about you - how are things in your neck of the woods?  

I need to check in to everyone's journal too.... 

Nice to hear from you NT... and as Arnold says "I'll be bock"


----------



## Dero (Jul 31, 2002)

Hiya Sosunni!!!!
How are things with you?Well ok,after reading your last post it seems that life is good!!!Right on!!!Piloting on your B.Day???
Hmmmm,No I won't say it... 
Where are those pics????
We wanna see pics!!!!Please!He,he...
Anyway,I'm glad things are happening for you...
Yack to you later...Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 31, 2002)

July 31, 2002

I made the mistake of getting on the scale today... I've gained 5#... but, I'll get back.  Don't really WANT to post pictures but I took 'em and I'll post them as soon as my eyes want to stay open.

Worked an 11 hour day... meant to do the gym this morngin.. but hte consumption of wine last night precluded my decision to do so.  So, I thought if I go in early, I just take a long lunch - as IF this ever works.  SOOO.... I left my office at arounfd 7:15... and went to the gym!!  I did legs and Abz.  Glad I went but now, after taking 2 excedrin pms and a hot bath.. I'm ready to fall asleep.

I need to double up on cardio again and quit eatng like shit.  Maybe tomorrow I'll have time to make that spinach salad I bought all that stuff for! 

Legs 

Smith squats 
15@60# 
15@70# 
15@80# 

Smith lunges 
15@40# 
14@50# 
15@60# 

Quad machine 
15@44 
15@55 
15@66 

Ham machine 
3x15@50# 

Inner thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x30@99# small presses 

Outter thigh 
3x15@99# w/3x30@99 small presses 

Calves 
15@90# 

Abz

Abz/Shoulders 
Cable tick tocks 
15@100# 
15@110# 
15@120# 

Decline crunches 
3x15@15# 
w/ 3/30 twists wt???d bar 

Cable Crunches 
15@100# 
18@110# 
15@120# 

decline knee ups and hold for 10
3@15@0# 

Reverse Crunches
3x15 decline bench

Skipped out on Cardio since I did do 40 minutes yesterday and I will again tomorrow.. and maybe go at night for more.

I realized that this was the first time that I lifted after work... usuall I just watch boys... kinda nice actually... didn't realize I was outside my comfort zone and ... I was 

Tomorrow will be better, I'm sure.

G'night


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 1, 2002)

August 1

I've been so slacking I can feel it.  Gettin' back in the grove though.


Back/Tri's 

Tricep push downs 
3x15@40# with Lat bar 

Close grip bench 
3x15@20# BB 

Skull crushers 
3x15@00# 

Tricep push down with rope 3x15@40#
w/3X15@40# reverse position 

Low rows 
3x15@70# 

Lat Pull downs 
3x15@60#

Lat pull down reverse grip 
3x15@50# 

Bent over db rows 
3x15@20# 

Ran 20 minutes (walked for 2)  No dinner last night? no energy	

20 Minutes x-robics.

I?m getting there.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

Hedo Hedo Hedo


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Hedo Hedo Hedo



Don't think I don't know what you're doing!!


That could be a big maybe if this new beau sticks around... no pun intended


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

hey stranger!
How's things? Beyond poverty stricken, all is well here!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Don't think I don't know what you're doing!!




I'm not doing _anything_ ... he he he


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

ok - I'm sure you're all wondering where the fuq have I been.

I'm still here.. just sparcely... been gyming it... almost over training.. but things are good.  Need to to update the journal... will do shortly.

Just a big hi  for now.  I told Dan about this site and after we're both back from our respective vacations at the end of this month through mid Sept... he's gonna sign up and we're going to go a month with clean eating and supporting each other on what we can actually achieve.

I'll try and be back shortly.

Suz


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

hedo ...  hedo ... hedo ...


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> You look like a tight 29 !!!!!!!



I donp't believe I ever saw this!!

Well Pit... of all people YOU should KNOW! 

How are you sweetie?


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hedo ...  hedo ... hedo ...



You never know.. that could happen!!


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

August 2, 2002 - NOT

August 3, 2002

Chest /Abz

flat bench press
15@10#
12@15#
10@20#

Incline flies
15/12/10@20#

Decline Flies
15/12/10@15#

Twists
3x30 wt'd bar

Decline bench
3x15@15 db
Pec Dec
15/12/10@40

Tick Tocks
15@100#
15@110#\
15@120#

Decline leg lifts w/hgold
3x15 no wt - hold for 15 ct

Reverse Crunches
3x15@no wt

Cable Crunches
15@100
12@110
10@120

Ran 20 mintes @ 4.0 mph
30 Min x-robics


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

August 4, 5 no

August 6  - 30 minutes x-robics

August 7 - Shoulders/Back/Abz

Military press
15@25# 
12@25# 
10@25# 

Rotator cuff thingys
3x15@10#

Upright Rows
30x15@20#

Side lateral raises 
3x15@10# 

Serratus
3x15@70#

Low Rows
3x15@70#

Lat Pull Downs
3x15@60#

Lat Pull Downs reverse grip
3x15@50#

Back Extensions
3x15@5# plate

Tick Tocks
15@100/110/120#

Cable Crunches
15@100/110/120

Decline crunches
3x15@15# db

Twists
3x30 w/wt'd bench

Decline leg lifts with hold
3x15 no wt

Reverse Crunches
3x15@no wt

29 minutes run morning
20 Minutes x-robics

30 minutes x-robics PM


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

August 8 Bis/Tris

Tricep push downs 
3x15@40# with Lat bar 
alternated with
Cable skull crusher
3x15@40#

Rope Tricep pushdowns with reverse extensions
3x15@40#
alternated w/
Low cable curls
3x15@20#

Barbell curl
3x12@20# HARD
alternated w/
close grip bench press
3x15@20#

Skull crushers
3x15@15#
alternated with inclide db curls
3x10@15# - not able to finish

25 Minuts run
20 min x-robics


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

August 9 FRIDAY!!!

Chest/Abz

Flat bench press
15@10#
15@15#
15@20#

alternated w/
decline crunches 3x15@15#
also alternated w/  twists 3x30@no wt

Decline flies 3x15@15#
alternated w/ 
cable tick tocks 15@100/110/120#

hmmm... I have decline flies again
3x15@15# alternated w/cable crunches 15@100/110/120

decline bench
15@5#
12@10#
12@15#
alternated w/
decline leg ups w/hold

Reverse crunches
3x15@no wt

Pec Dec
3x10@30#

AM - ran 20 minuts
am 20 minutes - x -robics


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I donp't believe I ever saw this!!
> 
> Well Pit... of all people YOU should KNOW!
> ...



Which part the 29 or the tight  he he

I'm doing good... forgot what day if was and missed my therapy sessions... oops that cost me a $100.00!!!! I think they might let me slide but we'll see... 

How are you?? You and Da seem to be a hot item!! I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

August 10 - Nope
August 11 - yard work = 5 hours!

August 12 - went at lunch today

Shoulders alternated with back

Military press
15/12/10@25# 
alternated w/
Low rows 
3x15@70#

Bent over db rows 
3x15@20#
Alternated w/
Rotator cuff thingys
3x15@10#

Side lateral raises 
3x15@10# 
Lat Pull downs 
3x15@60#

Alternated w/upright rows
3x15@20# bb
back extensions w/5# plate 3x15

Lat pull down reverse grip 
3x15@50# 
alternated w/
Serratus
3x15@70#

SHIT.. I didn't write it down when or right after I did it, and I THINK this is right!

I have really been able to discover what wine does to my muscles.  After 2 days of eating clean and not drinking, I can totally tell a diff in my defintion and my abs.

Trying to start writing down meals...good luck!

I also need to switch around my prog... I've been doing the same lifting exercises for months.

Time to mix it up.


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Which part the 29 or the tight  he he
> ...



Thanks... things are actually going quite well.  He's emotionally honest... but I'm still a little scared he's gonna rip my heart out!  BUT... I'd be a fool to stop letting myself feel!

I'd say more but .. soon enough he may be a member and I need to respect what we have.   

I'll fill you in offline 

OH.. and you'd LIKE it if she let you slide!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Thanks... things are actually going quite well.  He's emotionally honest... but I'm still a little scared he's gonna rip my heart out!  BUT... I'd be a fool to stop letting myself feel!
> ...



Oh yeah I forgot he's cumming here.......  Uh Hi Dan  I'm innocent... LOL 

Think she'd let me pay her back with my services??


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot he's cumming here.......  Uh Hi Dan  I'm innocent... LOL



PB!!  Don't you fuq with me!    I actually have nothing to hide... you know I'm an honest chick.  The thing is, he's gonna have to get all your approvals.



> Think she'd let me pay her back with my services??



Dreamer!!  Drs can't sleep with their patients!


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 14, 2002)

August 13, 2002 

Tricep push downs 
3x15@40# with Lat bar 
Alternated w/
Straight bar cable curls 
3x15@40#

Cable skull crushers 
3x15@40#
alternated w/
Tricep push down with rope 3x15@40#
w/3X15@40# reverse position

Cable low curls 
3x15/12/10@20#  HARD
alternated w/
BB Skull crushers 
3x15@20#

Barbell curl 
3x15@20# 
alternated w/
Close grip bench 
3x15@20# BB 

AM ??? 25 minutes Run

Printed out a bunch of sheets for food tracking and more for lifting.

Sht, I'm going out to dinner every night this week... Didn't drink all day Sunday  didn't drink with dinner Monday night.. didn't drink at dinner last night.. may have a drink tonight, want to TRY and not drink tomorrow nite... and Friday...well, Fuq, it's FRIDAY!  

My abz look awsome!  If I have the time, I'll post 'em

Happy Hump day!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> PB!!  Don't you fuq with me!    I actually have nothing to hide... you know I'm an honest chick.  The thing is, he's gonna have to get all your approvals.



Well if you approve I approve. There ya go Da you get the King of Pornals seal of approval 



> Dreamer!!  Drs can't sleep with their patients!


[/quote]
That sucks..  hey can Patients sleep with their Dr's?


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> My abz look awsome!  If I have the time, I'll post 'em


Post em!!! I wanna see some tits.....  oh damn. I mean I wanna see some abs


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey So!
Look at that new avatar! Good pic of you!
Sounds as if you are doing great!


----------



## Sosunni (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Peeps.... SO.. I've been going and not going... and today, I'm packin'!

Getting on a plane tonight for NY - gettin' on a ship tomorrow and heading for Bermuda!!  

I'm bring a camera so, no worries.  Yea... I know... I've said that before!

Thinking of starting a new journal... but why.... hmmm... we'll see.

Da and I are doing great.... he's going to france before I get back so that's 3 weeks of no .... yea, that.  

In all seriousness... he's a really good guy!

So - just wanted to put 2 cents in there... my own personal challange is to work out on the boat, not drink a lot and see how good I can get my abz in 3 weeks! 

Miss you guys...


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 4, 2002)

September 4

New beginning or continuation of achievment?!

Hmm... I'm thinking of starting a new journal... just for a clean start without 27 pages! 

Back from Bermuda ($400 bar tab,. dessert every night... and dancing...  but I didn't gain a pound!!) , back to the gym - Skiing this weekend.... things are pretty good!  Except for AlboobieI'mgonnakickyourass is putting my pictures around!  But it's all good.

I'll try and scan pictures of 'the dress' (I look like shyt.. warning you!) and Da today.  Hopefully, I can get into some other journals and see how you are all doing!

Happy Hump Day!

Military press
3x15@25# 
Alternated w/

Cable tick tocks 
15@100# 
15@110# 
15@120# 

Rotator cuff thingys
3x15@10#
Alternated w/

Twists
3x30 med wt???d bar

Upright rows
3x15@20# bb
Alternated w/

Cable crunches 
15@100# 
15@110# 
15@120#


Forward lateral raises 
3x15@10# 
Alternated w/

Incline bench crunches w/10 sec hold and reverse crunches

20 Run @4.9 mph ??? walked for 2 
200 cal
1.70 miles


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey girl.....good to hear your back ...... Im trying to get my sorry azzzz back in the saddle....but so far....I can only manage one leg over!!!!!   

Hope your tan is up to scratch!!!!  Its the middle of winter over here and as far as Im concerned.....its only for the penguins!!!  But I have to admit...I did come home with a new member of the family!!!!!!  KEV!!!!!  My BIG KEV!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_AlboobieI'mgonnakickyourass


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_



That was KICK your ass.. not KISS your ass... but I'd gladly do that too!!


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 10, 2002)

So, I was here on the 4th... that's good... I went skiing... well, I sat in a boat all weekend.... but it was nice to see my buds again.. but I probably won't go anymore this year.  Roommate moved out (WooHOO!!) and I'm happy being all alone!!  Dan gets back from France this weekend... I'll probalbly pick him up.. so I won't be around for a while   Hell, it's been 3 weeks!!

NO PB... I don't need your services!

Flat Bench press
15@10#/15#/20# (plates ??? not counting bar weight)

Cable tick tocks 
15@100# 
15@110# 
15@120#

Incline Flies
3x15@20#

Decline Crunches 
3x15@15# 

Decline bench press
15@bar wt/5#/10#

Cable crunches 
15@100# 
15@110# 
15@120#

Twists 
3.30 w/Med Bar 

Decline leg ups and hold for 15 
3x15 no wt 

Reverse Crunches
3x15 no wt

Treadmill for 2 miles 24.46 (walked about 2+ minutes) 220 cal burned

5 a.m. 2 hydroxicut

6:30 ??? glutamine and Betagyn


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> NO PB... I don't need your services!



Are ya sure?? I mean 3 weeks is a long, long time!!!! he he


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Are ya sure?? I mean 3 weeks is a long, long time!!!! he he



If I've said it once, I've said it a MILLION times..... 

Becare what you wish for... I may be seeing someone.. but I'm not DEAD!

Here's me in THE dress with Da.


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 10, 2002)

And Suz from the cruise


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 10, 2002)

And then there's Suz


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 10, 2002)

And... what can I say to this one!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

lookin awesome


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks sweetie.  It is comin' together!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2002)

just droppin in and saying howdy and also to say..........looking awesome.keep up the hard work.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey!
Great to have ya back!
Looks like ya had a great time? That pic of you in the red dress is awesome!


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> just droppin in and saying howdy and also to say..........looking awesome.keep up the hard work.



Thanks Tank.  Things may have taken a while to get there... a nd I'm not THERE yet.. but it's nice to look at a pic or in the mirror and say "Damn, that's ME?!"


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey!
> Great to have ya back!
> Looks like ya had a great time? That pic of you in the red dress is awesome!



Hey sweetie!!  I'm not QUITE as back as I'd like.. but the old routine's coming together. Now no roommate.. but now WITH a beau.. but I'm gonna tell him if I don't get up and hit the gym on the nights he's sleepin' here, he can't stay!  (yea, right)

Thank you.. I'm not really happy about the red dress pic.. doesn't show figure.  BUT, the Christmas party's comin up so I'm thinking strapless, fitted number!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

'comon, the red #'s a nice pic! 
It shows enough. Strapless is nice too. I saw a movie with Ashlee Judd in it, she had a dtress that the top tied at one shoulder and angled down to meet up with where a strapless would start to cover. Make any sense? I'm nnot very good at clothes.....


"but I'm gonna tell him if I don't get up and hit the gym on the nights he's sleepin' here, he can't stay! (yea, right)"
***what, not enough 'cardio'????


Wasn't there a post sometime back about bedroom workouts? Knockout two things at once! THat's efficiency!


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 12, 2002)

September 11 - didn't go - to much wine September 10th! 

September 12 - changin' up the program.  I haven't done this since I started really.

So, today was legs!  OUCH!

Hack squat
3x15@50#
Superset w/ 1x30@33# of the quad machine

Deadlifts
3x15@40#
Superset w/ 1x15@30# ham machine.  I need to drop this to 20# so I can get more out.

Inner and Outter thigh
Upped to 110#

Calves
3x15@80#

Inner thigh
3x10@110#
w/ 3x20 small presses OUCH!

Outter thigh
3x10@110#
w/ 3x20 small presses.  Easier than the above.


Attempted to run - a guy on either side of me messed up my gate.. but I also think it's because I did legs that it was hard.

I ran/walked for 20 minutes. 152 cal and 1.58 miles. Better than nothing!

Happy Thursday!!  Gotta run!


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 13, 2002)

it's FRIDAY!!

September 13th even

Trying to change up the back prog but I can't remember what good mornings are... I have to look that up. So, I just made shit up.

Medium grip low cable rows
3x15@70

Alternated with
Cybex crunches
15X100, 100, 120

Reverse position Pec Dec
3x15@40# ?  Maybe have been 50+

Alternated with 
the cybex (?) ab crunch machine where you lay down.. yea, that one
3x15@30#

New purple machine high rows
15@50, 60, 80#

alternated with
Cable Crunches
3x100, 100, 120

Back extensions
3x15@5# plate

Twists
1x30 at medium wt'd bar

Ran 2 miles
4.9 mph - 3 minutes at 5.0 at end
24:45 minutes
245 cal
2.08 miles

Woo Hoo... putting gym bag #2 in the car so I can start hitting it after work!



And... today... I'll wait patiently for Da to return!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I can't remember what good mornings are



Put the bar across your shoulders, keep your legs straight, keep your back arched, bend forward at the waist until your upper body is parallel to the floor and then slowly come back up.  It's simply bowing as though your Master ALBOB were there.   What did you say you were gonna do to my ass?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Put the bar across your shoulders, keep your legs straight, keep your back arched, bend forward at the waist until your upper body is parallel to the floor and then slowly come back up.  It's simply bowing as though your Master ALBOB were there.   What did you say you were gonna do to my ass?



Hey gorgeous, Albob doesn't know what a Good morning is, I can show you what a good morning is, and it doesn't require bars or weights.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Hey gorgeous, Albob doesn't know what a Good morning is, I can show you what a good morning is, and it doesn't require bars or weights.



*OWWWWWWWW* ...........Good one Craig!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> *OWWWWWWWW* ...........Good one Craig!



Why thank you Albob, as I check my back. I have taken some cheap shots at you lately and you give me a compliment. What's up.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

You earned it.  A 100% pornal opportunity and I missed it?  I must be out of practice.


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You earned it.  A 100% pornal opportunity and I missed it?  I must be out of practice.


 No comments,ALBURNT!!!


Sosunni,Hiya!!!
Looking good!!!Yummmmy
So how has life been treating ya lately?
GREAT,I hope!!!
Talkk to ya later...


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Put the bar across your shoulders, keep your legs straight, keep your back arched, bend forward at the waist until your upper body is parallel to the floor and then slowly come back up.  It's simply bowing as though your Master ALBOB were there.   What did you say you were gonna do to my ass?



I know exactly what you'd do if you were there.. you'd be standing behind me!  Don't think I don't know how that little mind of yours works!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 16, 2002)

OK, place holder for Saturday


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 16, 2002)

And one for Sunday... Yes, I actually went to the gym both days!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

whew!
I'm here...IN a posting match with some heavy hitters....need breath...of....fresh....air.....

looking at this hot avatar of you...isn't helping me regain my composure!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Look! I've cum here...twice...in one night!


And you are not here.....

besides, why wasn't I here posting earlier? Looks as if oldbob has things in 'hand'.....I didn't want to impose!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

knock knock.......
can sue cum out and play?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_ Looks as if oldbob has things in 'hand'



Who you callin' "OLD"?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

"Who you callin' "OLD"? "

****well, you ARE getting older every second!


----------



## Dero (Sep 23, 2002)

Poor Sue,this place has become the water hole for the oldfolks...
Where can I park my walker?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Where can I park my walker?



How about on Burner's chest.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

ya gotz ta catch me first, pal!

Looks like everybody BUT sue has been here.....WTF???


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2002)

Where's SUE??????
MIA?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

I think someone's keeping her occupied.
Or..maybe she was abducted by a local right wing fanatical group of jehovahs witnesses?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_I think someone's keeping her occupied. Or..maybe she was abducted by a local right wing fanatical group of jehovahs witnesses?



The Jehova's Witnesses would never know what hit 'em.


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Guys!!!!!    How is everyone!?!?!

I'm good.  Yea.. I've been a little pre-occupodo but ... I've been getting really good cardio!!   

Da is still in the game... today.... we'll see what the future brings.  Can't go into it now.. he should be here any minuite and he's probably going to be reading this as it is.  I'll sneak in when he's not lookin' and fill you all in.  Besides, I think my ego needs repairing.... you'll know why later.

Anyway... You'll be HAPPY to know that since February, when I started this journal, I've lost 17 pounds!  Count 'em S E V E N T E E N ~ well, between last night and today, maybe I've gained back one. .. but I broke the 140 mark and .... well.... I'm a HOTTIE!       Here, let me see if can post myself in my underwear from this morning without W8 catching me.  I'll be baaack


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> The Jehova's Witnesses would never know what hit 'em.



Man... you got THAT right!!


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

OK - I just looked at the pic... and like always, I don't like it!!  So, I'll have to take another later and I'll post.

Love you guys... and I've been ontrack.. but need to get back to my buds - especially with this Da stuff that's pissing me off!

Fuq'n MEN!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2002)

wow...17lbs! that's awesome! keep it up!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK - I just looked at the pic... and like always, I don't like it!!  So, I'll have to take another later and I'll post.



Ya' know, sometimes you really SUCK!!!   Since when did you become a tease.  Post the damn picture!!!

(All of the above is meant in the nicest, most loving way.   )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

it's been a week...since you have graced us wiuth your presence....where are you?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2002)

Well first I was in Colorado Springs and then I was in Philly and now I'm back.  So, did ya' miss me?


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well first I was in Colorado Springs and then I was in Philly and now I'm back.  So, did ya' miss me?



HI BOOBIE!! 

I know I MISSED you.. did you miss me!?!?

Need to post today's workout... and catch up.  Lets see if I can log on more than once in a week!!


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 19, 2002)

Legs/Abz

Hack squats 
15@50# 
15@60# 
15@70#
Hamstring Machine 1x25@44#

Alternated with
Cable crunches 
15@110# 
15@120# 
15@130# 

Deadlifts 
3x15@60# 
Hamstgring machine 1x12@40#
Alternated w/
Twists 3x30@med wt???d  bar

Calves
3x15@110@

Inner thigh 
3x25@110# w/3x25@110# small presses 

Outter thigh 
3x25@110# w/3x250@110# small presses 

Am run 20 Minutse 4.7 mph no stoipping
190 Cal 1.66 miles

Weight 143 this morning...mus be from all the CRAP I've been consuming the last week.  Fast food, wine like it's water.  I'll be back at 140 by Friday, I'm sure.

And, pictures... I know... pictures.  Let me dry my doo and see what we come up with!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah ... she's back!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_HI BOOBIE!!
> 
> I know I MISSED you.. did you miss me!?!?



Are you kidding?  I had nightmares that you'd gone off and found some loser that wouldn't let you come visit us every now and then.  Hell yes I missed you.  Hope you're feeling as good as you're looking.


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

You better STOP AND SAY HI!!!


Right now!!!!!!!! 
I see you!!!
Have not seen you in euphoria in a loooooooooooong time,you go there every now and then?


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 30, 2002)

OMG... they CLOSED my GYM!! I went on a cruise to Mexico just to hit the gym the morning ... and it's LOCKED!!  FUQ.  SO... I pulled it together and went and ran on the street.  Thinkin' I need to pull the weight bench into my spare room and see what kind of messed up routine I can come up with JUST to get those muscles going.

Mexico was wonderful... we capped on most people.. of course, we had the two BIGGEST losers at our table... drunk the entire time... and they thought Suzie was cute.    But I survived.  GOt home yesterday, supposed to see Da tonight... he's been in Hawaii all week so we'll see where it goes from here.

I did join a new gym by work but they won't be done building until Jan so it's not really condusive to a good workout environment but I may try and hit it after work or at lunch... even if just for cardio.

Anyway.. I've not forgotten any of y'all... Need to try and get the routine down... or created since my gym's gone.. and get back with y'all.

Happy holidays to all!!!


Suz


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

That's it???


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You better STOP AND SAY HI!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 I know I know... I don't have Yahoo messenger on this 'puter "work 'puter"  I'm downloading it now.

I KNEW I'd be in trouble if I didn't say Hi.


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

He,he...Was good chating witya... 
You're off da hook !!!


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 3, 2002)

ok OK... I broke down.  I joined 24 fitness.  Arg!  First morning was this morning and it's painful!!  WAYYYY too many people in there... I so don't want this to be a negative thing but I'm not liking it one bit.

I may try for 4:30 instead of 5:15.. that may be better but then I'll be asleep before I ever leave my office!  My other alternative is to lift at lunch (I now belong to 2 gyms by my office since I did the all club membershit... oops... membership at 24) so I can lift at lunch and just do cardio in the early am or after work... CRAP.

So... I banged it out this morning.  Felt VERY uncomfortable out of my element, strangers, strange place.. I don't know where all the weights are really yet... man!  And.. the 2 women that I DID see that were not scary (clearly they showered BEFORE coming in) BOTH had boob jobs.  I'm just not the cutest anymore either. 

SHYT!  Now I'm the 'new girl' to the women and "new meat" to the men!  BUT.. on the good side, Da is a member there to and now maybe we can start getting more cardio together rather than the horizontial bop.  I'm actually looking forward to working out with him.  He's nice to look at! 

So, here's this mornings gig:

Shrugs
3x15@30#
alt w/
Seated Tricep Extensions
3x15@20#

Seated Military Press
3x15@25# The last set I could only do 14
alt w/
BB Skull crushers
3x15@20#

Upright Rows
2x15@30# BB
alt w/
Close grip bench press
3x14@20# Need more weight

Incline front lateral raises
3x15@10#

Serratus
3x15@40#  Now I did these at 70# at the old gym. Why is it so much different?  Weight should be weight.  I don???t get it.
Alt w/Tricep push downs w/straight bar 3x15@30#

Then it was off to see if there were any cardio machines.. and I???m lucky they have that Cross-robics machine I like.  20 minutes on that and I???m done by 6:30.  The place was packed!!!

I???ll try and squeeze more in at lunch today.  Need to check out the 24-hour by my office??? see if it???s really busy at lunch and get a class schedule.

And I???m off???.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey girl 

So glad to see you back!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I'm actually looking forward to working out with him.  He's nice to look at!


I SOOO know what you mean   Love going to the gym with my honey  

Don't worry about being the new chick... it'll all seem like old hat before you know it


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_So... I banged it out this morning.



Details damnit!  We want DETAILS!!!  



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I'm just not the cutest anymore either.



Oh bullshit, you know you're the cutest in our hearts.


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey girl
> 
> So glad to see you back!!!



You guys are just so motivating and uplifting.  Not that I NEED uplifting... things are going pretty well.

Here, here's a pic of Da and I at Halloween.  I KNEW I'd wear that chain link dress more than once!!  And Booby... just put your head on his bod and it will look justttt fine.    His eye looks all funky in this one.  Next page I'll post our backsides!  He's not trying to look like a doofus in that one.


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Details damnit!  We want DETAILS!!!



PERV


> Oh bullshit, you know you're the cutest in our hearts.



Ahhh shucks.   

Yea, like Flygirl said... soon it'll just be me.


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 3, 2002)

And.... the backside!!


----------



## craig777 (Dec 4, 2002)

You look yummy girl.  

Glad to see you back, now if only I could get back here. 

Oh, and I never thought I would see the day when you would call Albob a perv.


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You look yummy girl.
> 
> Glad to see you back, now if only I could get back here.


Well.... where you BEAN????  Take a few minutes... are you still lifting.  Sorry, I haven't checked out your journal.. just trying to get focused before I go slutting off into other people's journals.



> Oh, and I never thought I would see the day when you would call Albob a perv.



Yea, someone take my pulse!!


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 4, 2002)

Legs/Abz

First, I ran 20 minutes.  4.7 mph ??? 155 cal 1.60 miles.

Since there were SO many people in yesterday morning, I thought maybe doing cardio would be better.  Any downfalls with that?

Get this... I'm running... and now I'm really close to the window and I can see my reflection really well.  Well, I took off my tank top, a little half "everlast" top underneigh.. and I looking like the chicks on BAYWATCH!!!  I'd better keep my shirt on or I'm gonna turn MYSELF on!!!  

Smith squats 
15@50# 
15@60# I felt it here!!  I???m not going to be able to MOVE tomorrow!!
15@70#

Smith lunges 
15@30# 
15@40# 
15@50# 

Inner thigh 
3x15@110# w/3x25@110# small presses 

Outter thigh 
3x15@110# w/3x25@99 small presses 

Calves
3x15@90

Cable tick tocks 
15@110# 
15@120# 
15@130# 

Cable crunches 
15@100# 
15@110# 
15@120#


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 4, 2002)

OH!  And I had to get to the Gawd Damw gym at 4:45 this morning!!  It wasn't as packed so that was good.. and my buddy Fred was there!!

I'm going to try and do cardio at lunch and my boss said I have to be at work at 9... damn it. I live 20 minutes from my office and Monday I strolled in at 9:45.  So, I gotta run.....


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> PERV



This is news???  



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ And.... the backside!!



Yours looks MUCH better.


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 4, 2002)

Y thank you BOOBY  I kinda prefer his! 

And.. I'm off to the gym for round #2... gotta get that hinie tiny.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 4, 2002)

Da looks really young in that 1st pic... cute, but young 

Like the chainmail dress girl


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 4, 2002)

Lunch today, did 35 minutes, 357 calories on the Precor EFX machine.  COOLNESS!!


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Da looks really young in that 1st pic... cute, but young
> 
> Like the chainmail dress girl



Yes, he's 33... but pretty!  He's over my '30" limit.. that's all I care about!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ He's over my '30" limit.. that's all I care about!!



Hey, I'm over 30!  What up wit dat?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2002)

... you're WAY over 30 ... big difference.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Yours looks MUCH better.



I agree very much! NICE!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

And you are older than me!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

hola, chicka! What prts in Mexico did you stop at? What cruise / ship were you on?


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 21, 2002)

12/19 Made a deal with the devil.. ME 

It's quarter/yera end at work.. can't take lunch any more... so, I am telling myself that I have to go to the gym at least once a day and at LEAST do cardio.  Did Cardio and legs today   AFTER work even!!

Squats
1x15@50#
1x15@60@
1x15@70#

Lunges
1x15@30#
1x15@35#
1x15@40# (Ouch!)

Inner thighs
3x15@110 w/ 25 small presses

outter
3x15@110 w/25 small presses

that's it.  Oh.. 35 minutes Elliptical


----------



## Sosunni (Dec 21, 2002)

12/20/02

35 Minutes EFX (elliptical EFX is shorter) 450 cal burned on that thing!!

Abs
tick tocks
1x15@100
1x15@110
1x15@120

Cable Crunches
1x15@100
1x15@110
1x15@120

Woo Hoo


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2002)

Wow, the workouts look great and you really seem to have buckled down and committed yourself to getting/staying in great shape but there's still something missing......................hmmmmm  .....................what could it be?...........................I KNOW................*PORNALITY!!!*   Who are you and what have you done with our Suze?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

yeah! What he said!
fill us in...we want details!
What did you ask Santa for? I still haven't gotten mine. But the powerball drawing is again on Christmas night itself....
I'd make a really good multi-millionaire....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Wow, the workouts look great and you really seem to have buckled down and committed yourself to getting/staying in great shape but there's still something missing......................hmmmmm  .....................what could it be?...........................I KNOW................*PORNALITY!!!*   Who are you and what have you done with our Suze?


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! I agree!


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Wow, the workouts look great and you really seem to have buckled down and committed yourself to getting/staying in great shape but there's still something missing......................hmmmmm  .....................what could it be?...........................I KNOW................*PORNALITY!!!*   Who are you and what have you done with our Suze?



You hunka hunka burning love you!!  I'm all pornality... I just have a new outlet... or would that be an inlet.     

He's such a doll.... things are progressing nicely... glad the holidays are over so I can get back on the wagon here...  We did spend a Saturday late December and went to the gym together for the first time... it was kinda cool.  He just such a cutie..we both think the other is eye candy... does it GET better than that??   So, it's back to a regular schedule... dragged my ass to the gym yesterday for 40 min of cardiot and the same ab prog as above.  No winey winey for 3 days  that's the big downer..that's what gets me in that bad place of eating crap!!  I'm lucky Da really doesn't drink so that'll help this  habit.  We talked last night about my being pregnant and that it would be hard to not drink.. and I said no, it wouldn't... it is what it is and I wouldn't want to chance it.. esepcially since I'll be 40 in 6 months!!  Anyway... I'm getting there.  Tried to get up at 5 this morning... didn't happen since I was up until after 11.. I bought  a new 'puter... so I've been working on that .  Leaving early today.. I need to mow my lawn since it's supposed to rain tonight and I haven't mowed (really my lawn.. you know.. the grass in the front... MY lawn was moved about a month ago..it's coming in nicely!)  (See Booby - I'm still here!!)

Have a great Wednesday everyone... and I'm gonna try and put in my 2 cents.. even if it's just about me and here.. everyday to get motivated and on that wagon again!!

Love and miss y'all.
Suz


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 9, 2003)

OKkk..  1/7/03 After work

40 Minutes EFX machine

Abz

Tick tocks
1x15@80#
1x15@90#
1x15@100#

Cable Crunches
1x15@80
1x15@90#
1x15@100#

idonno... 1x25@70 isolated cable crunches


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_  We talked last night about my being pregnant



*EXCUSE ME?!?!?*    This is for future reference, right?


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> *EXCUSE ME?!?!?*    This is for future reference, right?



!GOOD GOD YES!! 

I'm NOT pregnant!!!  Geez... 

Clearly, you don't know my rule... I have to be in the best possible shape I've EVER been in before I can get pregnant... and I AINT there yet!!  Man, can we get the poor guy a regular  job first?!  Geez!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 9, 2003)

1/8/03

30 Mintes EFX machine

I'm trying the BFL style since I was short on time.. too many people there.  Can't hurt to change up the program anyway, right?

So... 

Back - 
Lat Pulldowns
1x15@70#
1x15@80#
1x15@90#
Revewse Pull Downs
1x15@60#

Chest
Decline bench press
1x15 bar only
1x13@5# (oOOOoooo I'm bad!!)
1x10 @10# (Don't wanna mess with  me.. I may HURT you!)
PecDec
1x15@50#

Triceps
Tri cable push downs
3x15@40#
Reverse cable extensions
1x15@30#

Biceps
incline db curls
3x15@15
standing BB curls
1x15@30#

Shoulders
3x15@25# (OUCH)
face down inclide one arm raises
1x15@10#

I'm feelings soreness in my chest and shoulders. I think if I max out my weight and do the additional set of another position/same body part, this should work.  It's really not necessary to do 1-2 body parts a day and 3-4 exercises per part, is it??

Going to the gym in 15... I should have a complete report


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ It's really not necessary to do 1-2 body parts a day and 3-4 exercises per part, is it??



Depends on how much you put into each set.  Go full out, balls to the wall on each set and you can cut those numbers in half.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 9, 2003)

OK - DID the gym at lunch!!

Legs:

Smith machine Squats
1x15@50#
1x15@60#
1x15@70#
Quad Machine
1x15@50#

Smith lunges
1x15@50#
1x15@60#
1x15@70#
hamstring curls
1x15@50# (?) Not sure

Inner thigh
3x15@90# (this 90# seems heavier than the #110 at the other 2 gyms!)
1x35@70# small presses

Outther Thigh
3x15@90# (same as above)
1x35@70# small presses

Seated incline Calves
3x15@80# (Again, I just did 150 and the other gym last week!)

20 Minutes EFX Elliptical Trainer

May hit it tonight... but I don't have to now.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Depends on how much you put into each set.  Go full out, balls to the wall on each set and you can cut those numbers in half.



So, should I start at my top weight and just go to failure and only do the one.. or do the second one too?


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey, at least I'm getting more serious.  Need to take measurements... weight this afternoon was 142.  Still better than the 156 I started at last February... or was it March.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 9, 2003)

I ate like crap tonight... cookies, ice cream... BUT.. no wine!!  THat was the goal this week... no wine all week.. Today was out of the ordinary.  I have the tail end of that thing we chicks do and can actually live through it... and I'm sure that's where the craving is coming from.

Back on the BC tomorrow and I'll be good to go.

Nite all ~
Q


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> .  Need to take measurements...



and your fan club needs more pictures too...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> So, should I start at my top weight and just go to failure and only do the one.. or do the second one too?



Well that depends, you are going to warm-up first, right?  Let's use the bench press as an example.  You can pretty much guess what your One Rep Maximum is, that's the maximum amount of weight you can move for one good rep.  Now let's say your 1RM on the bench press is 100 lbs, you start off doing a couple of really slow sets of 15-20 using 50% of that.  Then, once you're good and warm you jump up to 80-85% of your 1RM.  (That may be a bit high but it's a start.)  Do two absolute balls to the wall sets of 6-10 reps with that weight and you should be good to go for bench presses for that workout.  (You may need to adjust the weight up or down to hit that 6-10 rep target.)  Now, one thing to remember, a true balls to the wall set usually requires a spotter.  If you're working alone you may need to do a third set that's in the 70-75% range to fry every last muscle fiber in your pecs.  You be the judge.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> and your fan club needs more pictures too...



Actually, so do I!! 

Hi Babe  how are you??

I got my new 'puter.. and my digicam won't fun on xp - so I still need to reformat my old HD so I can reinstall windows 95 and hook it up.  I did take a nice ass picture but until I can get that other 'puter up and running... you'll have to wait. 

I'm mean, I know.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> ...a true balls to the wall set usually requires a spotter.  If you're working alone you may need to do a third set that's in the 70-75% range to fry every last muscle fiber in your pecs.  You be the judge.



Yea, I don't do spotters... only becuase first i don't really know anyone here... I've been going at lunch and after work rather than 5am.  I just can't seem to pull myself away from that warm, gorgeous naked man sleeping next to me!  So, I'll hit as hard as I can without... and I may have to stick with machines rather than freeweights.  Maybe intime I can find someone to assist.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 13, 2003)

No gym Friday.... or over the weekend but that doens't mean I didn't get any cardio!! 

Today: upper bod

military db press
3x15@25#

Shrugs
1x15@30#

Decline bench press
1x15@bar only
1x13@5#
1x10@10#

Incline flies
1x15@20

Lat pull downs
1x15@70#
1x10@80#
1x4 (!) @ 90#  (I think I pulled something)

Reverse pull downs
1x15@60#

Cable bicep skull crushers
2x15@30#
1x15@40#

Cable curls
1x15@25#

Tricep rope pushdowns
3x15@40# with reverse extension

No cardio.. I'm going to hit it after work for that.

Dannyboy's going to Sacto until Thursday night.  Taking his air transport pilot exam.  I hope he gets it... he's been working so hard at studying!

OK.. back to work!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_  I just can't seem to pull myself away from that warm, gorgeous naked man sleeping next to me!



WOW, I remember the dream but I didn't know it was *REAL*


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh Booby.. ... Alheimezers is catching up isn't it!!

OK, another question.. if I only have time for one or the other, which is better, cardio (sex)  or lifting (oral)?  AND I DON'T MEAN SEXUALLY RELATED!!!

(Well.. maybe I do.....)

See... I haven't changed!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 15, 2003)

btw - Didn't hit the gym yesterday.. going today at lunch.. if Alboobyinstructor will tell me what I should do..... legs or cardio!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_OK, another question.. if I only have time for one or the other, which is better, cardio (sex)  or lifting (oral)?



We can't answer that for you, you're going to have to answer it for yourself.  What's your overall goal, to build muscle or to increase cardio-vascular fitness?  (And don't say fat burning.    Fat burning is accomplished by your diet. Exercise, beit cardio or weight lifting, only speeds up the process a little.)  Once you answer that question the answer to the original question becomes obvious.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 15, 2003)

I guess it's going to come down to how many people are there and can I get on any specific machine - the rack or the efx machine.  I can't run, I'll swear ... I mean sweat too much and I don't shower after.  What's the point, I'm not impression anyone here!!

Ultimately,  I do want to burn fat.. and lifting can be a cardio exercise... we'll see what I end up with.  Going now as I have a 2pm meeting.  I'll 'report in Sir' when I get back.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Ultimately,  I do want to burn fat.. and lifting can be a cardio exercise



Yeah but it's a lousy one.  Your best bet is to save lifting for building muscle (Which, as you know, burns calories.) and do normal cardio exercise to speed the fat burning process.  So what if there are no machines available INSIDE?  Get your butt OUTside for a change.  What a lot of people don't realize is that you burn the same amount of calories walking as you do running.  You walk one mile, you run one mile, it's still a mile and you're going to burn the same amount of calories either way.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 15, 2003)

OK - so I did legs  1/15/03

And, I started high... weight, not me.

Smith machine squats
1x15@70#
1x15@80#
1x15@90#
(I should prolly start at 80 next time.. we'll see if I can walk later)
1x12@55# quad machine

SMith machine lunges
1x15@50#
1x15@60#
1x15@70#
(Again, maybe start at 60#)
1x12@65# on Hanstring machine

Standing calf raises
1x15@100#
1x15@110#
1x15@120#

Inner thigh
3x15@70# alternated with 
3x15#70# small presses

No outter thigh... dude on machine.

Flat bench cruches
2x15@no wt
1x15 w/alternated lef straight out - OUCH

Hoping to hit the gym tonight for cardio.

And, I had another question... can't remember what it was....


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What a lot of people don't realize is that you burn the same amount of calories walking as you do running.  You walk one mile, you run one mile, it's still a mile and you're going to burn the same amount of calories either way.



And a beautiful day today too!!  So, is it then your position that the calorie trackers on the machines are incorrect?  I (think) I find that running does burn more.. and I could be corrected.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_  So, is it then your position that the calorie trackers on the machines are incorrect?



No, my position is doggy style.  

Seriously, the calorie counters on machines should only be used as a reference.  They CAN'T be completely accurate because they can't account for all the variables; body composition, metabolism, etc.  Now, as far as running vs. walking, running does burn more calories TOTAL.  What I mean by that is, when you run you elevate your heart rate to higher levels than when you walk.  Your heart stays at that high level longer therefore, you burn more calories over the long haul.  What my original statement meant was DURING the mile of walking or running you burn the same amount of calories.  If you prefer running don't let me stop you from doing it.  All I'm saying is that you won't be short changing yourself if you prefer walking.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> No, my position is doggy style.



Gee... that's a surprise.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 16, 2003)

Thurs. 1.16.02

Abz
tick tocks
1x15@80/90/100#

Cable crunches
1x15@80/90/100#

isolated cable crunches
1x15@70/80/90#

EFT machine 30 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

hey su!
How's things? Keeping a smile upon that pretty face?
I'm about to become busier than a one legged man in a butt kickig contest!
I am going back to school four nights a week while keeping my main full time job and workig the club part time....and it will be tat way for several months...seven day weeks...no days off....It will pay for itself soon enough though!
hope you are great!
mike


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey su!
> How's things? Keeping a smile upon that pretty face?
> I'm about to become busier than a one legged man in a butt kickig contest!
> ...



Wow, that's gonna hurt I'm sure!!  Still time to work out though??

I'm doing pretty well.. need to stop abusing myself on the weekends and start being more discplined.  

I'll get there.

I need to post more pics... soon.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 20, 2003)

2/20/03 Upper Body

Decline bench press
1x15@bar  only
1x12@5#
1x10@10#

Incline flies
3x15@17.5 (couldn't find the 20#rs)

Military press
1x13@25# (MAN, these ar e hard today!!)
1x10@25#
1x8@25#
Shrugs
1x15@30#

Lat pull down
1x15@70#
1x15@80#
1x10@90#
reverse grip pull down
1x15@50#

Tricep rope pushdown
3x15@30#
Reverse extensions
1x15@25#

Standle cable skull crushers
1x15@40#
1x12@40#
1x10@40#
Straight bar cable curls
1x15@30# (?)

Abs
1x15@80#
1x15@90#
1@15@100#
isolated cable crunches
1x25@70#

that's it.  And now... I'm sleepy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

I agree, You DO need to post more oics!


I am still working out. I will find ways to make sure I get in.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 21, 2003)

1.21.03

Ran 20 minutes at lunch.

1.63 miles, 22 minutes 4.1 - 4.7 mph 165 cal


----------



## Dero (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> I need to post more pics... soon.


 more!!!
 Sosunni,glad to hear you are doing well!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 22, 2003)

OK, another question.

I don't feel like I'm doing enough with this upper/lower workout.  Wanting to go back to one body part a day and running 20 minutes every day.  Are there really significant benefits to doing a split routine as opposed to one part a day/week?  

I like not getting up at 5, and at 1:30, the gym's not TOOO bad.  I just have to contend with being sweatty... or  my golden skin glistening with droplets of wetness.

  Some things never change.

And...Da and I have a little trouble in paradise, but I'm not going to post it for of respect for him.  It's not something that needs to be on the net of all places.  Hopefully, we have the stength to get through it.. it's pretty big.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ Are there really significant benefits to doing a split routine as opposed to one part a day/week?



The advantage of splitting upper/lower body is that you work the entire body in just two workouts.  That SHOULD save you time in the long run.  The DIS-advantage is what you've already noticed, you might not work your muscles to their full potential and therefore, won't make progress.  It's your call, what's your priority?  Less trips to the gym or a more complete workout?  In your case you've stated wanting to hit your muscles harder so your best bet is to split your body even more.  You've already done the upper/lower split try legs/chest & triceps/back & biceps for a three-way split and see how that works. 



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_  my golden skin glistening with droplets of wetness.




Oh you sweet pornal goddess.  



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_And...Da and I have a little trouble in paradise, but I'm not going to post it for of respect for him.  It's not something that needs to be on the net of all places.  Hopefully, we have the stength to get through it.. it's pretty big.



Tease.  Dont' post some cryptic message like that and then just leave us hanging.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> It's your call, what's your priority?  Less trips to the gym or a more complete workout?



I think I'll try the one part a day first, then I can get the cardio in every day too.  Maybe in 6 weeks I'll split it up and do the three way.  I found in the last year that it's the cardio and the eating habits that really made the diff... so I think.  And, I want to try and avoid the necessity of feeling like I have to go 2x a day to GET the cardio in.


> Oh you sweet pornal goddess.


  Of course,  I was thinking of you my sweetness!!



> Tease.  Dont' post some cryptic message like that and then just leave us hanging.



I'll shoot you an email but don't need to air that here - it's just not fair to do that.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I'll shoot you an email but don't need to air that here - it's just not fair to do that.



You know I'm here if you want to talk.  I was just giving you shit for opening such a juicy subject and then not giving us the dirt.  

Back to your workouts for a moment.  I'm pretty sure your priority is losing body fat, right?  In that case your diet is obviously your #1 priorty followed by cardio and then weights.  If you're looking at fitting weights and cardio into the same workout and still having time for a life outside the gym I say go with my three-way split.  That way you're only lifting three times a week and you're hitting your entire body.  Each session can be about half an hour with the weights then 20-30 minutes of cardio and you get a great work-out.  Send me a PM if you want me to come up with a more specific routine.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

quote:

Oh you sweet pornal goddess.   



***Couldn't have said that better myself!

I'll split it up and do the three way. 
**she said she'd do....a three way...How can you NOT luv this woman!!!!!

Hey Sue!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

..and just to be the first to wish you a: HAPPY MONDAY!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_How can you NOT luv this woman!!!!!



I'm trying but haven't received the invitation yet.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> quote:
> she said she'd do....a three way...How can you NOT luv this woman!!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh...and I did have a great weekend!!  You have no idea.  Lets just say this... Da's a very lucky man!

and if you're wondering... it would be ... yes, I did.


----------



## Sosunni (Jan 28, 2003)

I haven't posted a work out since Tuesday!?!?

OK, wednesday,  Ran and did legs (not quite up to running the full 20 minutes yet... working on it.

Thursday... what'd I do thursday.  (I'm not writing it down in my paper journal so much anymore... I need to do that.  OH.. I had lunch with Mom on Thursday.

Friday... I didn't work Friday.  I went to the gym and ran 20 minutes straight!! WOOO HOOO,... I'm there again!!  I also did back and chest.  I'm not going to write the weight since I don't think I could remember anyway.

Weekend was good.  Lets just say Dan and I had an adult weekend... which was the plan.

I told him on Sunday... I don't feel like I need a cigarette... I feel like I'm already SMOKIN!

The curves life throws you.

Lovin' it... and hatin' it all at the same time.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2003)

* giggle *


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_  Lets just say Dan and I had an adult weekend



Hmmmm..........Something's missing.....................Now what could it be?........................Hmmmmmm........................Something's just not quite right......................What would fill in this journal and make it everything it could be? ..................... Hmmmmmmm ............... What's that one little thing that'll make it complete? .............I know........... Details damnit.........WE WANT *DETAILS*


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 4, 2003)

Again.. I DIDN"T POST SINCE LAST THURSDAY!?!

MAN!!

OK, I know I went to the gym Wed and Thurs.. and Friday (had Friday off) and then went Sat and did legs and tan 20 minutes and not sunday.

Yesterday, I did biceps and ran 20 minutes
Today, Shoulders and ran 20 minutes.

I'm getting shin splints... I think from Running and the fact that I'm loading on the weight on legs.

Took measurements...
37 1/2
29
37

I weighed 144 on Saturday in  Livermore and 140.2 today in Pleasanton.  (These are 2 of the gyms that I go to.. and then there's Dan's gym.. and my other Gym Express Fitness.. but I haven't gone there yet since they're not done and it's more like an office and I don't want to work in an office, I already work in and office and I'm on the 4th floor so Inever take the stairs and now with shin splints it hurts too much so I'm not going to take the stairs althought they're good for you and get your heart rate up but I'd rather have sex and do that and we've been doing that a lot lately.


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm going to try and post every day.

Shrugs
3x15@40#

Seated Military Press
3x@25#

Standing forward raises
3x15@12.5#

Upright Rows
3x15@30#

Ran 20 minutes
185 Cal
165 Dist

Had a bagel/cream cheese for breakfast 
Weight watchers Chicken Enchilada Suiza for lunch (I stoke it from the fridge at work!)
(They won???t clean it out and some of this stuff has been in there for WEEEEEKKKSSSS)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

what a coinkidink..I've been having a lot of sex lately myself!
I've course....going at it solo has it's draw backs....
is it ok to scream your own name out?


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh SHYT, I'm a dumbass.. MORE news.

Dan is taking a job in Texas.  He'll be gone for a year working 6 days on.. one day off and no vacation.  It's actually a pilot position in a twin turbo plane which is why he just got this Air Transport Pilot license... it's a GREAT opportunty for him and his carreer.  He can move out there, be on his own, do some self discovery... and I think I'll sign him up for here since he'll need all the motivation he can get to continue to work out.  We'll see.. I'm hopeful and pretty confident that we'll get through it.  I intend on going out there  often..maybe even every other weekend...  Anyone have any Rapid Rewards tix they want to offload??!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Anyone have any Rapid Rewards tix they want to offload??!!



I could give you a ride........................................it wouldn't be to Texas but it sure would be fun.  

Seriously; glad for Dan, sad for you.  Hope you two can make it work.  Best wishes to the both of you.


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 22, 2003)

2.22.03
OK, life's a changing.  Dan leaves Monday morning for training for his texas job.  So.. you're all going to get me back.  He'll have to stay there but we're hoping that he'll be able to come home on Sundays.  It's only an hour or so from my house so it's not that bad... it's when he leaves for Texas that it's going to hurt.

SO... my plan is to get back into the swing of things and get in BETTER shape.  I'm holding nicely at 142 pounds but I'd like to get rid of some of this fat.  I'm thinkin I'll start going again in the morning and get that routine back since he'll be out of the picture for a year! 

I did tell him that while in Texas, he can log on here and see my progress.  As I said, we're hoping that I can get down there every so often but time will tell.

And.. here's the happy couple now!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn!!!! What a hottie!!!  

And you're not looking too bad yourself!!


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey PB - his brother lives in Burbank and just so happens, plays for the other team!

You'll have to tell me how you get it on there like that... and how the picture gets input in the post...    I have some of our skiing with his daughter I'd like to show you guys.  Even one that I like of me!!   (And, I guess since I'm continuing with my.. what could be considered my pre-pregnant perfect physique process (aka PPPPP) [that's a requirement if I'm going get pregnant... be in the best shape I can be in!] and who knows, when Texas is over, I really have no doubt that we'll be moving in together etc.  We talked about it already even.

G'morning all... Happy Monday (Yea, right) Hey, I got mine this morning so I'm happy... a little tired.. but happy and maybe a little dehydrated.  :

45 min of cardio this morning
Will hit the gym today for shoulders and some abs and some running

Dan's off to training and may even come back down here tonight and a few nights a week.  A friend told me it should only be about 45 minutes for him to get up there.

So.. Day 1 of many... I'll be holding on to you guys for the next 13 months to help me get through all what life has to deal.

~


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2003)

Morning!


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 24, 2003)

And a fine morning it is NT! 

Dan said on of his runs maybe to Canada.  I'll have to make sure you let you know if it's somewhere close to you.  Maybe, I'll even be with him!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 24, 2003)

Where in Canada???


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Where in Canada???



Wisconsin


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 24, 2003)

You goofy guys.  Dero, I said I'd find out.. I just know that some of the runs are TO Canada... presumably to an airport


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_some of the runs are TO Canada... presumably to an airport



Well if it's to an airport, why not fly there?  Running is such hard work.


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Wisconsin


Fine Air Farce guy you are don't even know your own country's GEOGRAPHY 
 I even know where Wisconsin is...
Everybody knows that's in Alaska... 


Yeah,Sosunni,have a drink,or two or three, at the airport before you take off again...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

Wisconsin....sin't taht where that hot 'model' chick was from?
What was her name?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fine Air Farce guy you are don't even know your own country's GEOGRAPHY



What do I care, I'm not a navigator.  Everybody else is always telling me where to go.


----------



## Dero (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What do I care, I'm not a navigator.  Everybody else is always telling me where to go.









 Yeah,I'll tell ya where to go...
Hiya Sosunni!!!
 How you doing?


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 27, 2003)

Last workout posting was 2/4.  Man, that sucks!

Here - in  a nut shell:

2/8 - Legs EFX 20

2/12 Shoulders/Abz , Run 13 Min

2/14 - 2/17 nothin'

2/18 Bi's / Abz ran 10 ran/walk 10

2/20 Legs and ran 15 walk 5

2/21 Shoulders Ran 12 min

Next post is actual stuff....


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 27, 2003)

Monday, 2/24 went at lunch 
Tri's and Cardio

Straight bar push downs
1x15@50/60/70

Rope pushdowns
3x15@40 w/ reverse extensions 3x15@40#

Skull crushers
1x15@ curl bar only/5/10

EFX 20 min


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2003)

OK, I KNOW everyone's wondering where the hell have I been... but you'll be HAPPY to know I've been to the gym pretty faithfully since the 27th, my last entry... just haven't had time to get on here and fill y'all in.

Did legs and EFX yesterday
Back and ran 20 minutes today

I'm getting there!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

wahoo!
You keep at it!
I've only got 4 more weeks until my school is out..and I can sort of resume a normal schedule.....


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_just haven't had time to fill y'all in.



I thought WE were supposed to fill YOU in.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I thought WE were supposed to fill YOU in.



Suzq only has ONE filler!  Sorry Boobie


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 11, 2003)

OK - 3/7 Friday.. I wrote then...

3/8 - Ran 20 minutes

3/9 None

3/10 - Yesterday... did Biceps and Ran 20 minutes.

3/11 - Today... don't feel like going.  I went to lunch today and will hit the gym at lunch tomorrow if I don't go tonight.  I want the down time so I probably won't.... BUT I'm not driinking.... but I may get THAT too on the way home! 

I'm so bad!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Suzq only has *ONE* filler!  Sorry Boobie


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_



Hey NT!    How's things swingin?


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 12, 2003)

OK, last night... i DIDn't go.. I drank wine... had popcorn and cheese AND Chocolate FONDUE!!    HA!!!

Today.. my joints ache - I'm not understanding that at all as I just sat on my ass last night and watched TV and.. ATE!

No Gym today....   I'll pick it back up tomorrow.  It's gonna start getting tight around here.. and work's getting buzy too!!


----------



## Dero (Mar 12, 2003)

OH whip me ,whip me,I've been bad!!!
Hiya Sosunni 
Have you found out where in da Great White North you 'll be going to????


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

you're traveling again?
wahoo!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Hey NT!    How's things swingin?



a little left ... a little right ... you know, back and forth.  :lmao:

How are things with your fine self sweetie?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

"shriveled and always to the left"
- Jim Carrey, Liar Liar..


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Today.. my joints ache - I'm not understanding that at all as I just sat on my ass last night and watched TV and.. ATE!



Maybe if you dye your hair brunette you'll be able to make the connection.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "shriveled and always to the left"
> - Jim Carrey, Liar Liar..




  

He is so fuqing funny...I love that guy!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Maybe if you dye your hair brunette you'll be able to make the connection.




I miss ALBOOB


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 16, 2003)

Man... did you know when you don't log on for a while you see that there's 79000 new posts since your last log on?! WOW!   Imagine that!!

OK - in a nutshell... my kitty died after 16 years; then little bird died after 6 years... then his replacement died after a week and a half... then his replacement died after 2 months... (probably because we called him Henry.. we're going for Henry VIII) and THEN I MOVED!  Dan and I are moving along nicely, I moved to Castro Valley to be closer and he's moving in.  Things are good... I'll post a pic when I can.  I'm still at 141lbs - JUST started the "Rock Hard Challange" from Muscle and Fitness... just for fun.. we'll see what kind of results we get from that.  

I need to get more extensive.. but maybe not.  I hope everyone's wonderful!!!

I turn 40! next Thrusday!!! MAN!!! 

I MISS YOU GUYS!!

Suz


----------



## Sosunni (Oct 1, 2003)

Well well well... look what the cat dragged in!!!

Dan's moved to Reno for 6 at least 6 months.. but we'll be seeing each other on weekends... and I've just started back to the gym in the mornings.  I've been going at lunch for quite some time since Dan likes to stay up until some ungodly hour, so I'm back!!!!  I will attempt to make keep my journal up to date!!

Today... 10/1

6:30 - 7:00 am Run/Walk intervals

Minute                 Speed

     0-1:30              4.0
1:30-2:30              6.3
2:30-4:00              4.0
4:00-5:00              6.3
5:00-6:30              4.0
6:30-7:30              6.3
7:30 -9:00             4.0
9:00-10:00            6.3
10:00-11:30          4.0
11:30-12:30          6.3
12:30-14:00          4.0
14:00-15:00          6.3
15:00-16:30          4.0
16:30-17:30          6.3
17:30-19:00          4.0
19:00-20:00          6.3
20:00-21:30          4.0
21:30-22:30          6.3
22:30-24:00          4.0
24:00-25:00          6.3
25:00-26:30          4.0
26:30-27:30          6.3
27:30-29:00          4.0
29:00-30:00          6.3


----------



## Sosunni (Oct 1, 2003)

Went back to the gym at lunch... did legs:

Smith machine squats
1x15@7#0
1/12@80#
1/12@90#

Deadlifts
1x15 bar only
1x12 5#
1/10@10#  This hurt my lower back... probably rounding my back too much

Calves
1x15@100#
1x15@110#
1x15@120#

Quad machine
1x15@70#
1x12@80#
1x10@90#!

inner thigh
1x15@85# (I thought it was on 70!)
1x15@90# (then thought since i THOUGHT it was 70, increase it!)
1x15@95#
All these followed by 20 small presses

inner thigh
1x15@85# 
1x15@90# 
1x15@95#
All these followed by 20 small presses

Ellipital
20 minutes
ranging from level 5, incline 10, to level 8, incline 20
After 10 minutes I stopped switching the levels and just left it at 8.

Odd thing.. there was this plump gal in the dressing room that asked me to assist her with this white wrap thing that goes around your waist. She said it was like wrapping herself in white sausage casing.  I had to help her twice and was afraid that it was going to come flying off her and kock me out!!  But, lucky, my angles must have been with me this afternoon.... I survived.

Going to Dan's parents for dinner.... as is Chris  and Emmy.  A peace offering somewhat from our spat the last few days.  Not sharing that one... it'll pass anyway and Dan knows all about it.  Dan may even sign up here tonight...  Hi Loverboy!!  :  Since he's in Reno now, maybe this will be another way for us to communicate... and him to practice his typing!  

I'm sure I'll bore you with all the fun details of dinner.  At least I can be a wino with Dan's dad!  He's a blast!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2003)

the stranger does still live here at IM. looks like things are good for you.


----------



## Sosunni (Oct 8, 2003)

Tank!!!  Or shall I call you Sir Tank.. Yes... It is I that is here as is Ye.  It's been quite a time since we've swapped words.... glad to know you're still araound as well, me lord.

OK... we've been to the Reniassance Faire twice!  I'll stop. 

Hey Tank... how the hell are you!!??  I don't think anyone else has noticed I've stuck my head up the rat hole... perhaps some will pay attention if I'm more consistent.


Things are wonderful...I'm more in Love than I ever would have thought coulda happenned.. and the cooler thing; we both can relive it all here cause this is the journal I used.  I know I know  but hey... it's cool... and it's MINE.

With this job, Dan will be able to get his pilot hours which will then step him up to picking what kind of corporate polit job he'd want.  We're hoping it's just for a year but it may be longer.

Me, I've been working on this special super secret, I may have to kill you now that I've told you, project.  I worked 14 days straight - regular hours the first week - not knowing what we were in for.. and then over the weekend it was Sat 12 hours, Sun 10 hours, Mond 15 hours, Tues, Wed, Thurs 12 hours... I was DIEING.. but then I got a like $3500 bonus so I'm not complaining.  I woulda done it anyway, ya know?  It's all heating up again now.. I was supposed to leave tomorrow morning for Medford.. drive up with Mommy.. but I can't.  THIs project's gonna take a longggg day tomorrow.  So, I'm making food now!! (10:30 pm)  (You ever realize a sneeze is like an orgasm.... it's such a build up and you just project it all over the place - they feel so good!!

Speaking of feeling good.. our sex life is wonderful.  And for my stalker.... honey.. do you mind if I talk about our sex life?  He will be signing up... he hates it but he will!  I think this would be a great way for us to communicate and keep track of stuff.

So.. with that said... I did go bacvk to the gym last week... I did legs that one day, biceps another day and cardio both days.  I did sex-cardio this weekend... and I went and did cardio at the gym on Tuesday morning.  If I want to get up at 4, I may go tomorrow.. but hey... then I'd better split!!  

I plan on sticking around... this is such a warm, fuzzy, somewhat moist place to hang out with all my buds!!  Make me forget that I miss my mhoney deeply!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm glad things are going good for you. Life for me is crazy as well, but i dont mind. side lined with a small neck prob, but its feeling o.k. i took almost 2 month away from the eating the right thing, Applebee's best customer i might add, about 1 month from working out, but i needed to. it was worth it!!! thats one thing we also did this year, the Reniassance thing, the food was awesome, and some fine looking wenches i might add. take care, glad to hear from you.


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 3, 2003)

Legs-
Smith Machine Squats
1x15@70
1x12@80
1x12@90

Deadlifts
1x15@bar only
1x12@5#
1x10@10#

Standing Calf Raises
1x15@80#
1x12@90#
1x10@100#

Inner thigh
1x15@80# w/20 small presses
1x12@90# w/20 small presses
1x10@100# w/20 small presses

Outer thigh
1x15@80# w/20 small presses
1x12@90# w/20 small presses
1x10@100# w/20 small presses


No cardop today... hoping to hit it in the am.. but I'm off tomorrow and wednesday... well, I'm actuall WAY off everyday but not working tomorrow and wed.


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 7, 2003)

OK - so, I did legs Monday... I took Tues and Wed off work.. did biceps on Tuesday, nothing on Wed... and just did intervals on the bike this morning.  We'll see how well I do the next few days... I'd like to keep up here.. but we'll see.  Dan goes back to work on Monday and I have to take my mom to the airport at 5:00 AM!!!  I don't know what SHE'S thinking.... it's time to get a shuttle!!


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 7, 2003)

Friday at lunch
Triceps

Scull Crushers
1x15 curl bar only
1x12 @10#
1x10 @20#

Close grip bench press

1x15@5#
1x12@10#
1x10@15# - Coulda done more weight

Tricep Extensions ??? (bent elbows behind head)

1x15@20#
1x12@22.5#
1x10@25#
1x10@30#

Tricep Rope Pushdowns
1x15@40#
1x12@50#
1x10@60#


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2003)

Can I touch it??? 
Hiya Sue!!!!

A shuttle,well at least you have a pilot...
How are thangs???


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 17, 2003)

So I haven't singed on since 11/7 - I called in sick Monday/Tues and half of wed.... went to the gym thurs at lunch for only cardio and then and friday morning did shoulders and cardio- Dan come home Sat late afternoon, we had dinner at home with Sam, then chuckie cheese Sunday afternoon and then dinner at his parents Sunday night...  He's back off to Reno this morning and plans to come back next week.

Dero, I'm good. Busy, my co's been acquired and I'm just rollin' along!!!  Glad to hear from you... hope all is well!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

your bottom sig kills me.  nice to see you still drop by .


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2003)

pssstt


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 2, 2004)

*And I'm ...back in the saddle again...... (not that I ever got OUT of the saddle.....*

Sunday, May 31 ???  



Ran intervals???. 30 minutes total ??? 2 minutes at 5.5 mps, 1 min at 4.0 mph. OUCH



~~



Monday, June 1 ??? off ??? went to court against dumb bi*ch??? dumb bi*ch lost.



~~



June 2, 2004



Back/ 25 min Cardio Running intervals



Low Rows

1x15@70#

1x12@80#

1x10@90#



Lat Pull Down

1x15@70#

1x12@80#

1x10@90#



Close Grip lat pull down

1x15@70#

1x12@80#

1x10@90#



Back extensions

3x15@10# plate



Bent over BB rows (Machine)

1x15@ no wt

1x12@ wennie Wt (5#)

1x10@weenie Wt plus 5#



Ran???. Although I think it???s going to KILL me??? intervals again??? ranging from 1 minute at 4.00 and 2 minutes at either 5.5 or 5.1. THAT???s HARD but I???m totally spent after which is probably a good thing. I walked for 5 extra minutes??? some incline.. some not


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

again ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 2, 2004)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Monday, June 1 ??? off ??? went to court against dumb bi*ch??? dumb bi*ch lost.


Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> again ...


Well look at you you cute ass little chocolate love button!!   

So.. I'm trying.  I'm back ON, back IN and just BACK!  Dan and I are going strong... just got engaged... I may have mentioned that... and that OTHER thing that we've been exploring...well, it's working itself out just fine!!  HEDO may be in our future at some point!!

How's yours?  Lisa, right?  Nice to see you NT.... I'm sure we'll catch up.  

Q


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


PB, did I mention she petitioned the court for a restraining order against me?  ME... can you IMAGINE ... how could ANYONE be intimated by poor little ole ME!!?  

OK.. ok... so that airforce pilot guy DID break up with me on the phone... and I guess I did kinda call her a dissolutional perpetual victim.  She should keep going around point the finger at everyone else say "he did this to me" and "she did this to me"...  Man, I just wanted to bitch slap her sitting in the "Defendants" chair at the table before the judge.  Instead, I just WATCHED her talk.  Of course, then she started to cry.  Dumb bitch!  THEN, the best part.... when she keeps saying "but, he keeps saying this.. and she keeps saying that" (We're talking Da's ex gf here) the judge looked at her and say, "well, I don't see any of these emails from her as being harrassment... so good luck with that" and it was a done deal.

Of course after, I had to drive Dan and Pam past her new MILLION dollar house!

Anyway... custoday/visitation hearing is June 14.

(Readers digest version... Dan's ex girlfriend discovered she was pregnant 2 days after they broke up in Dec '02 - Postivie Paternity test in March.... she's getting child support based on 0 visitation..... which we're trying to chagen since she won't let him see the kid. (A girl) maybe yet another reason for my hiatus.... life)


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2004)

Still June 2??? 



6:00 pm ??? walked Grove St ??? 1.8 miles at at LEAST 4.0 mph!  Takes about 20 minutes



I don???t really HAVE to do cardio twice a day, do I!?



Food ??? I did do Betagym 3 times and creatine once yesterday.



I also had a meal 1 ??? shake ??? meal 2 ??? strawberries ??? meal 3 chicken noodle soup ??? meal 4 chicken breast, littttttttle bit of white rice, (I know.. too high glycemic index) and some asparagus.. oh, and a romain salad with reg fatty cilantro papita dressing.  THAT was good!!



So???.. I shake and baked or shake and bbq???d the chicken.  I don???t do skin anyway (actually don???t like it) but it???s good at keeping moisture in.  Now???. You know how when you roast marshmallows??? and they catch on fire and are still ignited AFTER you take them away from the fire.  I didn???t know Shake and Bake was flammable!  Man, I had blackened chicken, I???m telling you!!



Dan???s in ???laundry training???.  Having some difficulty understating the ???my panties get washed on cold??? scenario.  He also doesn???t realize the benefit of fabric softener.  I guess most men don???t, do they!?



I???m glad to have him home every night??? but sometimes, he just talks too damn much!!  Of course, then when the table???s are turned and I???M the one babbled or shall I say bitching at him???. What does he say?  ???You have such a pretty voice???.  SUCH a comedian!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2004)

June 3, 2004



5:00 am ??? Chest /EFX 



Decline flies

1x15@15# 

1x12@ 20#

1x12@20# 


After laying down, I realized I grabbed the second set of 20s??? It was hard enough to get on that damn include and get in position that I just did my 12 ??? the 25s are the only next one up???. Which I hate.  Why can???t they have the 2.5 increments like the other gym!!



Cable Flies

1x15@30#

1x12@35#

1x10@40# 



Flat Bench

1x15@ no wt

1x12@ 10#

1x10@20#



That was hard.



It???s a pec dec but you use your hands, not the insides of your arms.

1x15@50#

1x12@50#

1x10@50# 



I didn???t think I could handle going up in wt.



EFX machine ??? 31 minutes, 301 cal; 2.66 miles

(I keep getting doulble spaces... I'm wrting on word and them cutting and pasting here... what's with THAT!?)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Well look at you you cute ass little chocolate love button!!
> 
> So.. I'm trying. I'm back ON, back IN and just BACK! Dan and I are going strong... just got engaged... I may have mentioned that... and that OTHER thing that we've been exploring...well, it's working itself out just fine!! HEDO may be in our future at some point!!
> 
> ...


cute ass little chocolate love button ...  

Yeah ... you're back.  And Dan and yourself are now engaged, congrats on that.  And the _other_ is working itself out just fine ...  ... you crazy kids.  

Hedo ... hhmmmm ... if you do plan a trip, be sure to let us know, I know it wouldn't be too hard to convince the missus to cum along. 

  it was Trisha


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it was Trisha


OHHH.. that's right... Lisa must be one of our bitches!   

We'll be SURE to keep you in the loop if that happens.... 

Nice to be back.  (Or, is that ON my back)

SOMEBODY slap ME!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> OHHH.. that's right... Lisa must be one of our bitches!
> 
> We'll be SURE to keep you in the loop if that happens....
> 
> ...


should we make it to Hedo, I'm sure a slap somewhere could be arranged.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

even clothing optional resorts are _fun_


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you know, I could actually be my very own before and after picture?  I can stand in the mirror at a side view, relax, push my stomach out and look like a DEFINITE before picture.  Then I can suck it all in and stand up straight and viola, I???m an after picture!  To bad I???m somewhere in between.

Hello party people!!  Yea, it???s me and I???m afraid I???m coming back to the land of motivation and bitch-slappin (Alboobie) pornality and progress where Men are men and I get to eat BEEF for breakfast and look at chicks before going to work!!

GOOD NEWS.. good news???. This once single waterskiing babe is getting hitched!!  Yup.. Da and I are getting married.  (OK, now is were I turn in to a girl!)  We got engaged on the Eiffel Tower in Paris last April, so a year ago.  Now, we???re planning the nuptials to take place in Mexico.  The way we???re going, the bachelorette/bachelor parties will be in CANADA??? looking out NT!!

So, I have 4 months to get in HOT shape for summer (sooner than that) and for my wedding??? so I???m back.  I???ll have to post my progress for today when I get home??? I???m off to tan??? and maybe the gym???. Again!

Looking forward to seeing all my buds again???. and getting the motivation to get there!!

I need to udate my pic!!

I LOVE all the new little emoticons!!

SuzQ


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't know you but welcome back ( and congrats on the up coming wedding ). Any friend of NT is okay by me


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't know you but welcome back ( and congrats on the up coming wedding ). Any friend of NT is okay by me


Well thank you sweetness... I'll assure you the turmoil of my life can be pretty entertaining.  A number of cats would agree.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

hmmmm ... just where in Canada will these parties be taking place?

Nice of you drop by again ... every 6-8 months isn't too bad.  

Congradulations, and welcome back


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Well thank you sweetness... I'll assure you the turmoil of my life can be pretty entertaining. A number of cats would agree.


OOOO Sweetness !!! I know I'm gonna like you . LOL


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hmmmm ... just where in Canada will these parties be taking place?
> 
> Nice of you drop by again ... every 6-8 months isn't too bad.
> 
> Congradulations, and welcome back



hey... it's every 6 months like clockwork, aint it!?

Hey there my chocolate love chip, how are you?

I'm just saying we're engaged in Paris, we're wedding in Mexico we should have our b/b party in Canada!  Seems appropriate don-cho-think?

I miss you guys!! And with Da gone on alternate weeks, there's no reason why I can't pornalize BEFORE work like I used to.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OOOO Sweetness !!! I know I'm gonna like you . LOL


Well, if you were close enough, I'd probabably slap your ass too!  

I've been knows to do a little more than that.    But don't you believe anything you hear... notin' I say!!   It's all lies!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> hey... it's every 6 months like clockwork, aint it!?


yep it is ... but that doesn't make it ok 


			
				Sosunni said:
			
		

> Hey there my chocolate love chip, how are you?


Excellent, and your fine self, everything seems to be working out swimmingly. 


			
				Sosunni said:
			
		

> I'm just saying we're engaged in Paris, we're wedding in Mexico we should have our b/b party in Canada!  Seems appropriate don-cho-think?


You bet ... bring it girl!


			
				Sosunni said:
			
		

> I miss you guys!! And with Da gone on alternate weeks, there's no reason why I can't pornalize BEFORE work like I used to.


Alternate weekends, I know a few things to help fill those lonely weekends.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok, now that we got the formalities out of the way, where's the pics missy???


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2005)

Married??? Just when my divorce is going to go through?? DAMN!!
Congrats sweetie! Hope everything goes perfect for you!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 6, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> I've been knows to do a little more than that.    But don't you believe anything you hear... notin' I say!!   It's all lies!!!



Lies!!!!!  yeah all lies


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll need to post the workout for Monday and Tuesday.

I started TRYIN to run again.  I ran 7 minutes straight on Monday, 8 minutes on Tuesday and 10 minutes this morning.  MAN  it's hard!!!!  But hey, I'm not a runner.  I'm gonig about 4.7 mph which is ok.... hopefully getting up to 20 minutes won't be too difficult.

Some cute lanky hottie was on my cable machine so I didn???t get to start with what I wanted???. So, preacher curls it is.. 

1x12@5#
1x12@10#
1x12@15#
1x10@15#
1x12@10#
1x12@5#


Geez.. look out Popeye, I???m comin??? to get cha!!

In between sets I worked in Triceps skull crushers

1x12@5#
1x12@10#
1x12@15#
1x10@15#
1x12@10#
1x12@5#

Then it was standing cable skull crushes

1x12@20#
1x10@30#
1x8@40#
1x8@40#
10@30#
12@20#

Tricep pushdowns

15@50/60/70/70/60/50#

Inclide curls

Weenie weight???. 
1x15@15
2x10@17.5 failure!

Dips 3x10
Food today:

shake
betagen
starberries
soybeans
betagen
2 soft chic tacos (one still site here)
I'll have a shake or shrimp tonight.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2005)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Lies!!!!!  yeah all lies



THERE he is!!!!  I knew if I you'd be able to SMELL it if I mentioned it!!    

HEY PB... how my over sexed love muffin??  What up dude!? 

I'm glad you're around... have you been good lately?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Ok, now that we got the formalities out of the way, where's the pics missy???


I need to get on that.  I will.. but now I have to wait until the little misses (Dan's 9 year old) is out of the house.  And... maybe Dan but he knows I take those progress pictures.

I think I need one of my ass!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Married??? Just when my divorce is going to go through?? DAMN!!
> Congrats sweetie! Hope everything goes perfect for you!



Thanks DG - things are really going along JUST fine.  Just all I need to a small butt and bigger boobies!!  But, you know, there's something to say about my man loving me no matter WHAT I think I look like.  We all know I've always been my biggest critic.  

I'm hoping to be here to stay.. log my junk and get wit the prog!  I know I can.. and it's really only 10 lbs.. but 10 lbs of WHAT is the question.  Haven't been drinking which i know is a big thing but we may be partying this weekend if we have our way.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2005)

I think someone should be 'naked member' under my name.  That's only appropriate!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Thanks DG - things are really going along JUST fine.  Just all I need to a small butt and bigger boobies!!  But, you know, there's something to say about my man loving me no matter WHAT I think I look like.  We all know I've always been my biggest critic.
> 
> I'm hoping to be here to stay.. log my junk and get wit the prog!  I know I can.. and it's really only 10 lbs.. but 10 lbs of WHAT is the question.  Haven't been drinking which i know is a big thing but we may be partying this weekend if we have our way.


Hmmm, I remember seeing some pics that looked good to me! Yep, you are always hardest on yourself. Just do your best and just don't worry about it


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Well, if you were close enough, I'd probabably slap your ass too!
> 
> I've been knows to do a little more than that.  But don't you believe anything you hear... notin' I say!! It's all lies!!!


 

  Sounds like fun


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> I need to get on that.  I will.. but now I have to wait until the little misses (Dan's 9 year old) is out of the house.  And... maybe Dan but he knows I take those progress pictures.
> 
> I think I need one of my ass!!



 

all those in favour - say "I" 

"I"


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2005)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Lies!!!!!  yeah all lies



Wow ... look who came out of the woodwork with Suni


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> all those in favour - say "I"
> 
> "I"


*I*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Wow ... look who came out of the woodwork with Suni



That was quite a coincidence, wasn't it.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 7, 2005)

MARRIED

Just when I get divorced also,          

Hi sweetie    


I am going off in a corner and pout now   

Damn


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2005)

good luck!!  Remember..it's only 10 pounds...you can do that easy!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2005)

I..........
Damn I knew PB was hiding!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2005)

Well shit.  Looks like I need to spend more time lurking around the journals.  Since my old friends won't even bother to come out and say hi, I have to come in here to track them down.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> all those in favour - say "I"
> 
> "I"



Man, time flies... don't it!?

Dude got hair!?    I like it.

Dan should be flying out tonight or tommorrow nite ish... I'll get workin' on those pics


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Wow ... look who came out of the woodwork with Suni



Ahh.......   PB.. you came out just for ME!?!  How sweetttttttt!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> good luck!!  Remember..it's only 10 pounds...you can do that easy!


Thanks B.... and I know HOW to do it.. I just HAVE to get off my ass and do it!!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Well shit.  Looks like I need to spend more time lurking around the journals.  Since my old friends won't even bother to come out and say hi, I have to come in here to track them down.


HEEYYY...........   BOOBIE!!!    I'm glad you could make it.

I'll promise to lurk and show skin if you will!!  

You guys are such a good motivator for me.  I miss that guy that I used to see in my old gym that used to think i was a lesbo.  I liked him too!

You gonna stick around?!

uhhuhhhuhh  ....  I said STICK


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> MARRIED
> 
> Just when I get divorced also,
> 
> ...



Ahh... Craig... no worries.  Married doesn't mean I'm DEAD!!  I'll still porn around these parts.  I may even write some stories!


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 18, 2005)

I actually RAN 4.7mph for 15 minuts this morning.  I think I almost coughed up a lung but I recovered nicely.  I finished up with 7 minutes of brisk walking.... good for now.  Back to the protein shakes too, which I never really stopped doing.

There's this one guy that I swear keeps looking at me... and he walks really slow.  He's not dogmeat either so I guess he's just there to watch the ta-ta's jiggle on the ladies.  OK ok... so that's why I'm there too!!   

No, I HAVEN'T changed.  Dan even bought me a posted of these two girls kissing... i LIKE it.  It's actually in my closet.. so he had to put a sticky on it that said it was my skelatons.  I guess that's true. 


Noon 35 mniuts:

Lat pull down
12@50/60/70/70/60/50

Bent over BB rows 
12@bar/bar/bar/10@bar/bar/bar

Low cable rows
12@60/70/80/10@80/8@70/6@60

Cable upright rows
12@30/40/50/50/40/30

Incline dumbbell curls
15#/12/10/10/8/8/6

I had to crawl back to work!

Now, I have to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> HEEYYY...........   BOOBIE!!!    I'm glad you could make it.
> 
> I'll promise to lurk and show skin if you will!!




Sounds like a good deal to me.  I'm still as pornal as ever.  Glad to see you are too.


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good deal to me.  I'm still as pornal as ever.  Glad to see you are too.


You can take the fish out of the water, but you cant take the water out of the fish!


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2005)

Last week's cardio only....
Monday - notin
Tuesday Elliptical 20 minutes - pm
Wednesday, ran 10 minutes, walked fast 10 minutes
Thursday, ran 10 minutes, walked fast for 3 ran for 1 walked for rest
Friday.... RAN 20 MINUTES 4.7 MPH   PROUD OF ME!  Haven't done that in a while

This week, I should start lifting again but can't decide what to lift today.


----------



## Sosunni (May 2, 2005)

5.2.05 - 

Lat pull down
12@50/60/70/70/60/50
Need to start at 60#

Bent over BB rows 
12/10/8@bar/bar/bar/10@bar/bar/bar

Low cable rows
12/10/8@60/70/80/10@80/8@70/6@60

Cable upright rows
12/10/8@40/50/60/60/50/40

Incline dumbbell curls
15#/11/9/9/9/8/6

Ran 20 minutes with 1 one minute walk???. I had a side ache.  But I'm UP there.... yeaaaa

I need to get more supplements.. I???m out??? anyone have any good info on cortisol or the burning of it.  I know I read in on of the natural ways to enhance something that over training and stress can cause it as can alcohol.

I???m going to pretend I???m working and check out the web.

Q


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2005)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> There's this one guy that I swear keeps looking at me... and he walks really slow.  He's not dogmeat either so I guess he's just there to watch the ta-ta's jiggle on the ladies.  OK ok... so that's why I'm there too!!
> 
> No, I HAVEN'T changed.  Dan even bought me a posted of these two girls kissing... i LIKE it.  It's actually in my closet.. so he had to put a sticky on it that said it was my skelatons.  I guess that's true.



A poster of two girls kissing ...   I'm guessing my poster is in the mail?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you notes.

Wouldn???t it be weird for people to send thank you notes for getting a thank you note.  What will they come out with ??? thank you for sending me a thank you note.  And then thank you for thanking me for sending you a thank you note.  Then???.. thank you for sending me the note of thanks for taking you for the thank you note.  It could never end if you think about it.  Why do another letter ever??? just send thank you notes and you???ll be covered if that person ever gives you anything.  Then, at Christmas, you just say Thank you and if they gave you nothing, it???s thank you for nothing.  And then..thank you for thanking me for nothing.  And no, please???thank YOU for thanking me??? 

It???s not my fault???. My brain???s just ???on???.

My goal is July peoples... post my stuff... and get in ON!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey girl.......nice to see ya still here!!!  Congratz on the hitchin' bit.....so he stole more than just you...................bwahahahaaaa..........gotta catch up with ya soon!!!
Flying out to Japan on Thursday......!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, time flies???. I haven???t been here since June!?

Well??? lets see if I can???t sum it up in a nutshell..

Friday, May 13th ??? got marriage license and decided to just get married 

June 1 ??? family wedding (since my asshole father wouldn???t come to mexico for the wedding)

Sept 28th, wedding in Rosarito Beach with family.

October 30th, changed jobs and followed my boss to another co

Since Nov 15th, I???ve been busy as hell on new job; they canned the useless bitch that was working here and I knew that was going to happen.. as that???s the job my boss wanted me to take over.  So??? now ??? sure, more money ($17K more) but I???m pulling double duty.

I???ve also decided that I will be getting my fitness cert and have signed up for the program at NASM and have a two day seminar this weekend, Friday and Sat in South SF.

Dan got me a cat for Christmas that decided he was satan???. But she LOVED me??? but we had to get rid of her.  We just started fighting about it all the time when he was home.  

Now, you???ll remember, he???s the pilot I met while flashing my Ta Tas at Mardi Gras at the waterski club?  Yeaaaaaaaaaa??? the PRETTY one.  Ahh???. Those days were fun!!

Now??? I weigh more than ever though I could.. I???m at al all time high of 160??? it???s solid but still, I wish to weigh less.  I???ve been lifting really heavy for a while???. For example??? legs were up to 130#; tricep p/ds @ 70-90#; cable crunches @ 70-90#... so I???m trying to change up my program and reduce the weight and increase the weight.  I was doing 100 of each last two weeks but I think I???m going to go back to 50 total and mid weight.  I???m totally up for suggestions!

I just broke the 139 mark right before I met Dan so I???d really like to bust my ass and get there again.  When I changed jobs, I was only about 6-7 pounds lighter but I seem to get on these wine fests that just lead me down to popcorn and sugarland!  I let myself go there last night but I did do an hour hike on sat and a 30 minute walk in GG park and didn???t drink fri/sat night and ate clean so I didn???t go that far off the beaten path.

Anyway??? hoping that the motivation and support from my old friends at IM will get me where I need to be.

So??? with that said, I just did shoulders at the gym (we have a mini gym here but it SUCKS) 

Seated Military DB press 20/15/15@22.5#
Rotator Cuff 20/15/15@12.5#
Incline Military DB Press 20/15/15@20#
Upright cable rows 20/15/15@40/50/50#
Serratus 20/15/15@60#

8 am 1 1.2 scoops whey protein with 1 cup soy milk = 22 g protein
10 am 1 ½ c special k with nf milk
1:15 ??? AdvantEdge Protein shake ??? 15 g protein
2:00 2 pcs Ham and ½ piece Swiss on wheat nuked
4:45 ??? 1 chicken breast with peanut sauce


Food Tbc??????


I need to do cardio tonight since I didn???t get my fat ass up this morning and go.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2006)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Anyway??? hoping that the motivation and support from my old friends at IM will get me where I need to be.



The best motivation is to flash your old pals here at IM those gorgeous ta ta's. 


Great to hear for ya' chicka.  Sounds like you've been busy and are gonna be that way for a while.  That's a good thing in your case, keeps you out of trouble...................................................somewhat. 

Get in there and bust that ass.............................or I'll bust it for you.


----------



## Sosunni (Feb 28, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> The best motivation is to flash your old pals here at IM those gorgeous ta ta's.
> 
> 
> Great to hear for ya' chicka.  Sounds like you've been busy and are gonna be that way for a while.  That's a good thing in your case, keeps you out of trouble...................................................somewhat.
> ...



BOOBiLICOUS!! YUM... how are you BabyPOP! 

I knew I could count on my buds at IM to get the fire under my ass... that's why I never truly go away!!!

How's the government treating you!?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

well...suck me sideways...look who it is!
Aloha, chicka! Sounds likeu have been busy as well! COngrats on the wedding too!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> BOOBiLICOUS!! YUM... how are you BabyPOP!
> 
> I knew I could count on my buds at IM to get the fire under my ass... that's why I never truly go away!!!
> 
> How's the government treating you!?



You know us government workers; show up half hour late, take coffee break, pretend to work for half hour, another coffee break, surf internet, coffee break, lunch, coffee break,  more internet surfing, coffee break, afternoon meeting (nap), coffee break, go home.  It's rough, but I manage to muddle through. 

Oh yeah, congrats on your wedded bliss.  Too bad about the puss............errr............cat.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> The best motivation is to flash your old pals here at IM those gorgeous ta ta's.



I second that!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...suck me sideways...look who it is!



You come up with some real beauts!  


uh, morning missus Sunny


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

...well, thank you..but unfortunately, I cannot claim that. I do believe I heard Jim Carry say that from: Dumb and Dumber...


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 1, 2006)

quick note - yesterday's summary

protein shake with soy milk
1/4 c FF yogert with blues (berries)
1/4 C passt with fresh parm chz
spinach salad with avacado, almonds, strawberry(1), cranberries(8), red onion, cherry tom's with balsamic dressing (home made)
1/2 C ground taco bowl with chz and 
tri tip, half a sweet potato and a blub of roaster garlic!

Cardio - 48 minutes, 2.50 miles, 343 Cal


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

is a 'blub' metric or an American system?


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 1, 2006)

Ahhhh -- you guys know just how to make a girl feel wanted!!!

I dont need therapy when I'm depressed about my fat ass.. I NEED YOU GUYS!!

I'll dig up a wedding pic and send it over when I find one.... 

I sure miss you guys!!


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 1, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You come up with some real beauts!
> 
> 
> uh, morning missus Sunny



Goor morning sweetness!!   How are you!?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Ahhhh -- you guys know just how to make a girl feel wanted!!!
> 
> I dont need therapy when I'm depressed about my fat ass.. I NEED YOU GUYS!!
> 
> ...


make sure it's the bikini clad kind


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

First Pitboss returns to IM.  Now Sosunni is back.  Can the apocalypse be far behind?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

look busy..."He's" coming...


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 2, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> The best motivation is to flash your old pals here at IM those gorgeous ta ta's.





			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> I second that!



I third that...........  oh wait one minute!!!!!!!!  I think I still have pics! Nevermind.   oh an no I am not sharing!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 2, 2006)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> I'll dig up a wedding pic and send it over when I find one....



Wedding pics???  Screw that, we want honeymoon pics.  Take a lesson from Pam and Tommy Lee.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2006)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> Goor morning sweetness!!   How are you!?



Great, and your fine self?


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 15, 2006)

I haven???t disappeared again.. we had our kitchen cabs repainted and I had to practically move out!  They finished Friday and then the painter dude with the really cute painter son told me he wanted to sleep with me!!  NICE.  Dumbass???

So, I have been trying to unpack and get my life back together???.  Went to the gym sun/tues/cardio today.. so I???m still doing it.. and I???m in the get fit in 06 prog at work but I think the trainers aren???t very good.  They???ve indicated I have lost a little more than 4% bodyfat in a month??? which I seriously doubt!  But, a coworker is telling me that I don???t realize how solid I am and I do work out a lot so who knows!  But come ON, can I really be at 18%!?  

More later????????????.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 12, 2006)

OK. CRAP....  This needs to go under that Fuq post....

So.. I'm skiining along two weekends ago behind the stepkid and I hit the bank with my left leg and it takes me out.  End result... torn ACL on my left knee.  I'm every emotion you can imagine... pist, sad, angry, anxious, bored.... no waterskiing for Suzq this year!!!  I even hit the cardio twice a day the week before.... 

So, it's rehab and then we'll talk surgery.  I've gotten back on the bike to get the cardio up but it's slow going!  Trying to make it up by eating really clean ... except last night.. I had too much fruit... a whole bottle of fruit (vino).... but i'm entitled.  Work's kicking my ass too but hey... what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.

As alway... more when I can get above water at work!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2006)

You know my knee history so, from one friend to another........ICE!!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your knee. Pics???


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2007)

Well.... time flies!!  

I'm around... lurking.  Got my CFT through NASM; now i'll start working on ME again!! 

HOW is everyone?!?!


----------



## ALBOB (May 4, 2007)

Hey eveybody, it's a new girl.  Hi new girl, how ya' doin'?  Did they tell you about the requirements for newbies?  You gotta show your boobs.


----------



## Sosunni (May 4, 2007)

Who ME!?!?

I did show my boobs this morning.. just not to YOU!  

Dan's friend Todd just moved to Sinapore and they were testing out their new webcams.  I came in the kitchen nekid and Dan says "Say Hi to Todd honey' So I did.  It was actually quite funny!!

I miss it here.  Things got busy in life, knee injury, fitness stuff, husand and job.   But I'll be poking around again.  Gots lots going on but have lost to catch up on !


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2007)

Hey girl........looks like things haven't changed much around here!!!  Nice to see the boys still play "nice"...... I leave and you get hitched...hurt your knee, next you will be telling me your heading down my way for a visit!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2009)

*I'm the new girl.. BE NICE*

Hey... this is a new site I've never seen.  I think I may have to start posting some notes here! 

How is EVERYONE!?

I'm actually in a turning point and needed an outlet for blogging... thought why not do it here.  You folks are my friends and a support struture in some regard so why not here.

I've been sober... well, let me speak it another way.. i've drank 1 day out of the last 12.  I'm thinking my drinking days should be over and have been contemplating AA... but it scares me...  so.. in a nutshell, i'm in a transitional place.  Is this the right place to vent and document my journal, I dont konw.. should I be airing out this baggae on a more appropriate 'blog for alcoholics'... maybe.. but maybe more within my own group of friends.

Lots of other stuff going on ... I think you all know that Dan, my hubby, has Samantha, who just turned 13, but he also has another daughter... Maddie, 5.  She was a product of Dan and his previous girlfriend who came back with 'im pregnant' a month after they split.  I was aware of her and she of me but neither of us thought he was sleeping with both of us.  SO.. now we have Maddie on alternate weekends.. overnight Saturdays only right now.. supposed to move to Friday to Sundays in a few weeks.  Cute kid.. lots of engergy; does modeling.. so she's spoiled and actually quite sweet and we're learning very perceptive.  I went through a 'i have a lump in my breast' thing... and well.. just life.  I've been numbing myself for YEARS when ever I was in a situation that proved to be challanging.. so I'd take myself out with Wine.  Of course that changes everyone from the body building perspective and you guys all got me down to 140#... and I'm at 155 now.. so I'd like to get back there.  Essentially, I quit drinking... EXCEPT when it's good quality  wine that someone else bought.. I may make an exception but now though, I dont want to drink.

I've never stopped doing the gym; I go in the mornings still and they're opening a Super Sport 24 Hour next to my office.  I'm going to LIVE there!  LOVE that place.

SO, last week, I started Jillian MIchael program again.. it's as ass kicker but worth every minute!

I'll be here everyday documenting my progress... both from workout but also my apparent addiction.  Hope I dont bore you.. and if you know of a site that this is better placed, certainly let me know.

Miss everyone... hope to hear from yall soon!

SuzQ


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2009)

....gosh...I KNOW this person.....hhmm...
HOWDY, Ma'am!
Things have been busy in your life, too eh?
Well, as u know, you came BACK to the right place.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 1, 2009)

Of COURSE I know it's the right place.. it's family!

How are you Burner!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)

fat


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## ALBOB (Jun 2, 2009)

What, no skinny skiing pictures?  Who are you and what have you done with our beloved Sosunni? 



Hey Suzi, just wanted to make sure you felt at home.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 5, 2009)

Heyyy BOOBIE!!  Thank you... I'm actually not terrible... just on my own journey to a land that SUCKS!   IM has always been a safe place for me... and I will always come back.  I may move my blog over to a more appropriate place so others that are going through what I'm going through can help me understand the process.  I'll post a link here if/when I do that.  Writing for me is a good thing... it gets all that shitty stuff out on paper.

I'm just ready for something different.  My skinny ass isn't at 140lbs but closer to 155 or so.  It's not terrible but it's not wonderful either.  I can work back up to 4 45s on each side of the leg press but being I went through an ACL replacement 2 years ago, that's not really a goal anymore.  I've never stopped working out.. it's part of my DNA; right now... OH.. and because I couldn't work out during my PT of my knee, I got my Certified Fitness Trainer Cert....  I'm doing a functional training routing right now for the next 30 - I'm on day 8 and it kicks my ass.  Having to do multijoint movement using balls (kettle balls, med balls.. pig   ) for a straight hour is trickier than my typical 4 exercises per body part routine.  It's good to get outside my comfort zone... but I hate it at the same time.

So.. it would appear from my last two posts.. that's what I'm doing.  Seeing how G Damn uncomfortable I can feel in my own skin!  Gee... what a bright idea that was!  

I've always known my wino habit live in harmony with the workout and I'd go back and forth.. but it's clear that it's more than that.  I'm excited to think that those extra 1000 calories I'd consume at night would just FALL off.. and it will.... once I remove my cheese habit that I've replaced my wine habit with!

SO.. with that, look for a link to me journey.. feel free to stalk me or not.  I think that I'll use this site for what it's always been intended for.. my workouts.

Thanks Boobie... it's nice to 'see' you again!!  I hope all is well with you and yours!!

Suz


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 5, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> fat



NAHHH .. YOU?!  We're all FAT... that's why we're HERE!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 5, 2009)

The road I'm on...  I'm moving my personal jourey off this site... just seems practical.  Stalk me if you want to .. but be kind.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm moving my personal journey off the IM site... I think it's better placed elsewhere.

Feel free to stalk me...

The road I'm on...


----------



## Sosunni (Sep 13, 2014)

*Maybe I should stay. ...*



Sosunni said:


> I'm moving my personal journey off the IM site... I think it's better placed elsewhere.
> 
> Feel free to stalk me...
> 
> The road I'm on...



This place has worked for me in the past...  Maybe I should stick around!


----------

